# Naruto Shippuu-den:  Gekito Ninja Taisen EX



## kewlmyc (Dec 1, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 







2nd week in a row that we got Part 2 goodness.  Game looks good, I wish I could read japanese so I could see how you use the wiimote.  

Discuss here.
(If there's another thread about this, delete this thread)


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome. It's for the Wii, I should look into this. ^_^


----------



## orochiwonka (Dec 1, 2006)

holy shit, now I'm definetly getting a wii


----------



## Catterix (Dec 1, 2006)

The Wii isn't multi-regional, is it?

Meh, they'll probably soon come up with a Freeloader for the Wii.

But yeah, looks awesome! I have Ninja Taisen 2 and 4 on my Gamecube, they were just immense, and my mate has 3&4, the games get better each time, so EX should be brilliant


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 1, 2006)

Catterix said:


> *The Wii isn't multi-regional, is it?*
> 
> Meh, they'll probably soon come up with a Freeloader for the Wii.
> 
> But yeah, looks awesome! I have Ninja Taisen 2 and 4 on my Gamecube, they were just immense, and my mate has 3&4, the games get better each time, so EX should be brilliant


Sadly, it isn't.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 1, 2006)

Ah, This is good. Hopefully it has the part 2 Akatsuki in it. I've always found the clash of ninja series to be a lot easier then the other game series. So I can unlock the fun characters a lot more quickly.


----------



## nwoppertje (Dec 1, 2006)

Oehhh....I definetly am getting a WII....


----------



## Nice Gai (Dec 1, 2006)

Dammit we need a freeloader for the Wii indefinte. Hurry up play-asia.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 1, 2006)

oh snap! im definitely getting  a wii! ive been waiting for GNT 5! yay! naruto double rasengan!


----------



## Nice Gai (Dec 1, 2006)

Dude post this in the gaming forum. I know they will love this. Rasengan with the Wii controller.


----------



## Bezzy (Dec 1, 2006)

WTF Double Rasengan ??


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 1, 2006)

what?! The Wii isn't multi-regional!? What was Nintendo thinking,... how will we ever play this?


----------



## Vasp (Dec 1, 2006)

Double Rasengan possibly from the second movie? (I dunno)

But, he's using 2 clones for each Rasengan... double Wind-Rasengan? >_>


----------



## MS81 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm getting this I don't care if wii isn't region free.
hint,hint freeloader.


----------



## FrostXian (Dec 1, 2006)

Wiii!


----------



## Fonster Mox (Dec 1, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> I'm getting this I don't care if wii isn't region free.
> hint,hint freeloader.



The GC freeloader doesn't work for Wii games. But here's hoping Datel bring out one for the Wii


----------



## Hylian (Dec 1, 2006)

the gc freeloader works on the wii, so it's only a matter of time 
when a wii freeloader comes out

and the wii console isn't region-locked, it's up to the games, so there's
always a chance (i doubt it though)


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 1, 2006)

*moving to gaming section*


----------



## Splyte (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow thank you so much for posting this here. ive been waiting for GNTEX screens. Strange that there is now minigames in this one too. hopefully sai and yamato get in!


----------



## Seany (Dec 1, 2006)

OMG amazing! 
looks so good!
freakin love the levels, and those attacks. Please please god release a freeloader!


----------



## MS81 (Dec 1, 2006)

Fonster Mox said:


> The GC freeloader doesn't work for Wii games. But here's hoping Datel bring out one for the Wii



I hope they make one soon then.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

Don't expect one untill end next year


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 1, 2006)

OMFG! 

That game is the only reason i'm even getting the goddamn Wii!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

but since Wii has updates that could fuck with freeloader = fucked


----------



## yuhun (Dec 1, 2006)

OHHH MYY GOODD, I'm expecting this to come up around November as with other Taisen games, if not the summer. (The previous Taisen games were announced around summer time and released near xmas.)


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes great game...but...

since Japan's Naruto are heading to Part II and the US are just in Part I...I bet we won't see thins game for another...3 years...6 year if countering the fillers....


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 2, 2006)

An anyone translate anything of interest? Anything new? Online? ECT?


Why does Naruto's face look so chibi?


----------



## Twilit (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh man, the Wii is gonna pwn so much. And, something else to bring to all your' attention, there is a good chance this will have online capabilities(As dows SSB Brawl.) Imagine entering tournaments in it or something, having rank in it. They could go so far with this. We can only hope and pray that they do.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2006)

oh snap , i'm getting a raging clue 

"release" date? btw, that title is the title for part 2 anime


----------



## FFLN (Dec 2, 2006)

That's cool and all, but it's more like torment at the moment for those of us without a Japanese Wii, since we wouldn't be able to play it until another device like the Freeloader comes out for the Wii or if we get a Japanese Wii. It would be nice though if a Freeloader-like device comes out around the same time this game is coming out though...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 2, 2006)

Dammit...

Fuck you Nintendo for no region-free Wii. This really brings my piss to a boil.


----------



## Omega id (Dec 2, 2006)

Yosh! Alright, that settles it, im getting a Nintendo Wii just for this game!

Although, they could've saved me the trouble by just making it for PS2 since I already got that modded =/


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Dammit...
> 
> Fuck you Nintendo for no region-free Wii. This really brings my piss to a boil.



*looks at Japanese Wii sitting next to his US Wii...*

>=D


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Dec 2, 2006)

why is gods name do you have that!?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2006)

because god said I could. O_O


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2006)

Lets all email datel and our nintendo of whatever region


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 2, 2006)

This game will come out around March, I read that somewhere, so I bet a Freeloader will be available for that date.  ^^
I can't wait to use the Wiimote to play it!


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Dec 2, 2006)

OU!NAISU SCAN!Geez i havent posted in months.Feels good to be back.Ah this game looks good,and Wii is out next month here in the U.K


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2006)

Sariachan said:


> This game will come out around March, I read that somewhere, so I bet a Freeloader will be available for that date.  ^^
> I can't wait to use the Wiimote to play it!



IF there will be a freeloader


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 2, 2006)

There will be one for sure, Wii can already play GC games, so its hardware can't be too different form the GC.


----------



## Twilit (Dec 2, 2006)

I was just thinking, they might do for this what they did for Uzumaki Chronicles (Which I heard sucked) and edit out a lot of characters so they can release it in the U.S earlier without it being a massive spoiler. Grr, let's hope Toonami get's some huge marathons going!


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 2, 2006)

Game looks sexy! 

Deidara's going to be ridiculously fun to play as and Gai's most likely going to have 6th gate action.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2006)

Sariachan said:


> There will be one for sure, Wii can already play GC games, so its hardware can't be too different form the GC.



Well why isn't there one for the X360?

alot of people think updateable firmware = nono


----------



## Seany (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh god just the thought of Kisames new moves.........


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 2, 2006)

SandManGaara said:


> I was just thinking, they might do for this what they did for Uzumaki Chronicles (Which I heard sucked) and edit out a lot of characters so they can release it in the U.S earlier without it being a massive spoiler. Grr, let's hope Toonami get's some huge marathons going!



All they did was remove Tsunade and Akatsuki(Shukaku Gaara too.)Big whoop. They hardly made the majority of the game. The core game, which doesn't suck. Good, but not much more) is all still theyre. If they hadn't edited stuff out, 2 arcs would have been ruined for people. Not just spoiled, ruined

 For all we know, they will release an uncut version when the dub gets closer. Then everyone complaining will have been for naught. There is plenty of evidence supporting a rerelease anyway. 

And If the dub skips the filler(you are fooling youself if you think Viz won't consider, they aren't fools) or shows Part 2 on Adult swim while fillers on toonami, we could see it in 2 years.

Why would they edit out characters in a fighting game? Fighting games are all about the characters.  NamcoBandai is the ones that did Uzumaki Chronicles, and they are little Editing Nazis on some games, and allow huge spoilers and minor spoilers in other games(the one piece game and that Inuyasha RPG) Tomy isn't known it edit things that would cost to much money to change.

And If everyone is pissed at the dub because it is not as far as the Japanese(people actually bash the dub on this  ) there will undoubtably be a freeloader. And if nintendo updates it, I'm sure there will be ways around it.

And Toonami showing several episodes at once wouldn't be of any help. Viz can only dub the show so fast. The script(according to Liam O'Brian, who is now writing scripts for Naruto) is near episode 80.
They could show them all at once, then we would have to wait for a while like DBZ, but that wouldn't get us anywhere


----------



## MS81 (Dec 2, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> Game looks sexy!
> 
> Deidara's going to be ridiculously fun to play as and Gai's most likely going to have 6th gate action.



hell yeah 6th Gate Gai FTW.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Well why isn't there one for the X360?
> 
> alot of people think updateable firmware = nono



Maybe because nobody needed it?  

Anyway, we'll see.  ^^



P.S. I was just thinking about how funny will be using the Wiimote with Temari! XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 3, 2006)

Damn you Nintendo for making the Wii Region Locked 

I would buy this game, but I guess I will have to stick with Narutimate Accel since I own a Japanese PS2.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 3, 2006)

Well might aswell buy a Wii so you can play the other Naruto games for Gamecube(since u can play gc games on a wii) .


----------



## MS81 (Dec 3, 2006)

yeah I just gave away my GC to my lil cousin so I'll be getting a wii soon,but not b4 I get the ps3.

IMHO I always like the GNT series a lil bit better than NH series for that fact it is actual fightning not smash bros. type game.

edit do anyone have the site to the GNT game?


----------



## B009 (Dec 3, 2006)

Double Odama or double kaze rasengan?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 3, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> yeah I just gave away my GC to my lil cousin so I'll be getting a wii soon,but not b4 I get the ps3.
> 
> IMHO I always like the GNT series a lil bit better than NH series for that fact it is actual fightning not smash bros. type game.
> 
> edit do anyone have the site to the GNT game?



what he said.LOL


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2006)

B009 said:


> Double Odama or double kaze rasengan?



or its how he does a kazegan


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Dec 4, 2006)

you guys think Naruto's new jutsu has a chance of making it in?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 4, 2006)

Highly doubt it. When this game comes out it will probably stop a little after the Rescue Gaara arc just when Sai appears (if he's a secret character) or as soon as the Rescue Gaara arc ends period. Anything after most likely won't appear.


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Dec 4, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Highly doubt it. When this game comes out it will probably stop a little after the Rescue Gaara arc just when Sai appears (if he's a secret character) or as soon as the Rescue Gaara arc ends period. Anything after most likely won't appear.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I NEED 4 TAILS!!!!!!!


----------



## MFauli (Dec 4, 2006)

I?ll probably buy a Japaense wii then.
I?ll wait until the DVD-version gets released in Japan, so that it?s not uber-stupid to buy a 2nd Wii^^


----------



## Geetay (Dec 4, 2006)

Holy crap, holy crap, holy crap, holy crap, holy crap, holy crap...HOLY CRAP!
This game just CAN'T GO WRONG. 
*Spams Datel with loads of Freeloader request emails*


----------



## MS81 (Dec 4, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Highly doubt it. When this game comes out it will probably stop a little after the Rescue Gaara arc just when Sai appears (if he's a secret character) or as soon as the Rescue Gaara arc ends period. Anything after most likely won't appear.



Kyuubi Naruto took the words right out my mouth,make sense because they actually changed the name of the game so I'm guessing more sequels on the way.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 4, 2006)

Geetay said:


> Holy crap, holy crap, holy crap, holy crap, holy crap, holy crap...HOLY CRAP!
> This game just CAN'T GO WRONG.
> *Spams Datel with loads of Freeloader request emails*


If you tell me which e-mail to use, I'll send one too.  ^^


----------



## Muk (Dec 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Well why isn't there one for the X360?
> 
> alot of people think updateable firmware = nono



You can flash the x360 and have it play burned and err all region games. So you don't need a freeloader.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 5, 2006)

Muk said:


> You can flash the x360 and have it play burned and err all region games. So you don't need a freeloader.




*Spoiler*: __ 



that's how you play Japanese games on 360?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 5, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> that's how you play Japanese games on 360?



Some of the games on the X360 are region free like gears of war but not all of them


----------



## MS81 (Dec 5, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Some of the games on the X360 are region free like gears of war but not all of them



I know that but what he's saying is true?


----------



## thesh00ter (Dec 6, 2006)

has anybody translated/can somebody translate the text on the scan?


----------



## Geetay (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's the Datel contact site if anyone wants to "demand a Wiiloader":
Link removed


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 8, 2006)

This thread is made of win. We need more screenshots though....  


Anyways yeah. I hope and pray that a WiiLoader will come out. I have all the next-gen consoles except the Wii due to this gay region lock. I think I will end up just ordering a Japanese one from Play-Asia.  

Annnnyways.

Gaara and Shikamaru confirmed?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2006)

Sir.Cruz said:


> This thread is made of win. We need more screenshots though....
> 
> 
> Anyways yeah. I hope and pray that a WiiLoader will come out. I have all the next-gen consoles except the Wii due to this gay region lock. I think I will end up just ordering a Japanese one from Play-Asia.
> ...



Why wouldn't they be in the game? O_o


----------



## TheWon (Dec 8, 2006)

Well CodeJunkies posted this today.

Action Replay and FreeLoader for GameCube Work on the Wii!


The world’s going Wii crazy, despite its ridiculous name. Ever since it hit the shelves in early December, games stores the length and breadth of the country winced as an endless stream of jokers walked up to the till and declared, ‘I need a Wii’. But then, having a stupid name didn’t hurt the Game Boy, and probably won’t hurt the Wii either. 

What might hurt the Wii is Nintendo’s persistent insistence on region encoding. Unline their handhelds, Nintendo’s large consoles such as the Wii and its predecessor the GameCube will only play games released in the same territory as the machine. If you have an American Wii, for example, it will only play American games. A European console will only play European games. It’s really frustrating, especially when a game you’ve really been looking forward to is released abroad several months before it’s released in your own country.

But help is at hand. As you probably know, the Wii is backwards compatible with the GameCube – you can play cube games on your Wii. Back in the day, Datel released FreeLoader for the GameCube, a nifty software solution which let you play ANY region of game on ANY GameCube, regardless of region encoding. We also released Action Replay for GameCube, the ultimate game enhancer which also included FreeLoader. With Action Replay, you could use exclusive cheat codes to give yourself Infinite Lives, Infinite Health, All Levels and much more, as well as playing games from outside your Cube’s region. And both Action Replay and FreeLoader work on the Wii…

If you have one of the later versions of Action Replay or FreeLoader for GameCube, you can use it on your Nintendo Wii when playing GameCube games. It won’t work with Wii – titles – it’s a GameCube product after all – but those who trade in their Cubes and invest in a Wii can carry on playing their imported GameCube games with FreeLoader and enhancing the experience with Action Replay. 

*“But will there be a FreeLoader or Action Replay for the Wii?”, we hear you cry. “We want to play multiregion Wii games, and bust them wide open too!” All we can say at present is watch this space – we’re working on it, and if it’s possible, you’ll be the first to know.*

For more information on Action Replay for GameCube, see our exclusive feature. Get the lowdown on FreeLoader for GameCube here. Both are available from the CodeJunkies Shop, and if you order now, you’re guaranteed to get the latest disc, which works perfectly on both the Cube and the Wii in GC mode. 

*So they at least care and know they can make some money doing it.

Also here are some new scans.*


*Jeux-France Page:* 
Amazon Link

*Rock Lee and Neji are now confirmed!*


----------



## TagZ (Dec 8, 2006)

This game is probably going to follow the manga only like Naruto Accel


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 8, 2006)

^ Actually, the Gekitou Ninja Taisen series follows the anime...


----------



## Seany (Dec 8, 2006)

Damn i want a new character to be shown. Sasori or Gai D:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2006)

Sariachan said:


> ^ Actually, the Gekitou Ninja Taisen series follows the anime...



Thats why it is has deidara and such?


----------



## Seany (Dec 8, 2006)

Well by the time these games are out the anime will have Deidara and co.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 10, 2006)

I think Deidara and Sasori, at least, will be into it.
But who I really care for is Gaara.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 10, 2006)

While I like the GNT series it ducks the hell out of some characters and doesn't showcase em like they should. Naruto is ok, but characters like Gaara are ridiculusly hampered by the gameplay, so I don't expect Kaga Gaara to be godlike in the new game. And Deidara is going to be screwed over. I dunno how in the hell they are going to work with Sasori.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

I demand that donkey sends me a message on my wii I wanna see it glow blue 

I wish you could make it glow blue constantly 

whats the purpose of the little battery in the back this Cl nion battery or something


----------



## narutoenemy1009 (Dec 10, 2006)

i wish they made a naruto rpg..... imagine it on the PS3 blu-ray !!!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

blue ray means shit


----------



## Tazmo? (Dec 10, 2006)

The only thing I hate about the GNT series is when they limit the character. Kiba didn't have double headed wolf and both his specials were basically the same. And no drunk lee and butterfly chouji. What the hell.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, anyway I'm optimist about the Ex episode of the series...


----------



## FFLN (Dec 10, 2006)

Yondaime should be in it. That would make up for what they were missing in GNT4.


----------



## Seany (Dec 10, 2006)

Grr they better give Lee drunken fist and Shika his goddamn shadowhand.
We missed out on alot last time


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 10, 2006)

Toony said:


> Grr they better give Lee drunken fist and Shika his goddamn shadowhand.
> We missed out on alot last time



HAHA. Drunken Lee is a fkn MUST... A MUST I TELL YA!

Seriously tho, it better have Drunken Lee or


----------



## kanda (Dec 10, 2006)

So There is no free loader for the wii yet hunh? damn... now how am I Suposed to play bleach and now this.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 11, 2006)

Get a Japanese Wii.


----------



## kanda (Dec 11, 2006)

FFLN said:


> Get a Japanese Wii.



I stood out there on the 19th frezzing my ass off to get my english wii some im defintley not buying a jap one.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah I will purchase a Japanese Wii around Feb.


----------



## Seany (Dec 11, 2006)

I can wait for a freeloader myself


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll wait for the Freeloader until this game is out, then if there isn't a Freeloader yet, I'll buy a Japanese Wii...


----------



## Vergil (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll just wait for the wiiloader. if it comes then great if it doesn't then I'll have to make do. I'm not spending another £150 on another wii


----------



## FFLN (Dec 12, 2006)

Actually, you'll probably be importing the Japanese Wii at a higher price than what you paid for your Wii.


----------



## Nice Gai (Dec 12, 2006)

Naruto is what really sparked the free loader for gamecube in the first place. They will be smart to have one out by the time the game comes out. Play-asia will have the bundle I am positive.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice Gai said:


> Naruto is what really sparked the free loader for gamecube in the first place. They will be smart to have one out by the time the game comes out. Play-asia will have the bundle I am positive.



I just hope so friend, I think they should have one b4 the game come out. 

I want to play with MS Kakashi and 6th gate Gai.


----------



## Nice Gai (Dec 12, 2006)

OMG I woud fangasm all day with my Wii to be see 6th Gate Gai. That sounded totally wrong but I dont care. As soon as the game comes out I will make sure I have a my Wii. Wish I could preorder now.

Well the weakest character in Time Jump is officially Asuma. Well at least he has a light saber to play with.

I hope it is online. I got a couple of Kakashi fan boys to beat. I am so going to bust my tv with my wii remote I know it.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice Gai said:


> Naruto is what really sparked the free loader for gamecube in the first place. They will be smart to have one out by the time the game comes out. Play-asia will have the bundle I am positive.



I would buy a bundle like that for sure!  ^^


----------



## Seany (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice Gai said:


> OMG I woud fangasm all day with my Wii to be see 6th Gate Gai. That sounded totally wrong but I dont care.



Haha you aren't the only one


----------



## Un (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh my god this game is going to be amazing. They jsut get better and better each time. The only worry I have is that the Wii will be smart enough to reject Freeloader, the gamecube Freeloader doesn't work on my Wii so hopefully the Wii Freeloader will. Otherwise, we'll all have to import Wiis!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks like I'll be the first one to play this game on NF then if a Freeloader doesn't show up, considering I'm playing Bleach Wii right now. =P


----------



## Nice Gai (Dec 13, 2006)

Donkey show so the Japanese Wii playes American games too?


----------



## Seany (Dec 13, 2006)

Don't rub it in DS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice Gai said:


> Donkey show so the Japanese Wii playes American games too?



No

he has a american and japanese wii


----------



## Nice Gai (Dec 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> No
> 
> he has a american and japanese wii



I will just wait in freeloading this bad boy. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ZE (Dec 13, 2006)

I heard Gai will kill all other characters just with one attack. He will be like a boss.


----------



## Seany (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow thinking about it... Gai going 6 gates would probably make the Wii implode.


----------



## ZE (Dec 13, 2006)

Every time someone plays as Gai the wiiexplodes. 
No one can play as Gai, because no one has fast enough hands to control him.


----------



## Seany (Dec 13, 2006)

I guess he's not playable then...

He will just be the undefeatable boss.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 13, 2006)

Hahahaha @ the Gai-Chuck-Norris talk


----------



## MS81 (Dec 15, 2006)

ZE said:


> I heard Gai will kill all other characters just with one attack. He will be like a boss.



your joking right? 

but yeah 6th gate Gai and MS Kakashi will be my cheesy team.

I hope the tag team mode is a lot better than pt.4.

also does any1 have Naruto GNT EX site or new pics yet?


----------



## Geetay (Dec 15, 2006)

I just searched around a bit, and found an article which confirms that a Wii freeloader is on its way.




> “But will there be a FreeLoader or Action Replay for the Wii?”, we hear you cry. “We want to play multiregion Wii games, and bust them wide open too!” All we can say at present is watch this space – we’re working on it, and if it’s possible, you’ll be the first to know.



Hooray!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2006)

Quite old, I think this was even posted here


----------



## TheWon (Dec 15, 2006)

It was I back on page 4. LOL
Well I hope they post some videos soon. Tommorrow is the Jump Festa 07 and it is supposed to be there playable or in video form.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah so today they will announce something on GNT EX and Accel so I'm hoping we will some kind of pics or vids.

here's the jumpfesta site:


----------



## TheWon (Dec 16, 2006)

This is the only think I found. If you click on the Jump Live Icon and then go to 14:00 you can see them talking about it.
Its in the back ground.


----------



## NL|MegaMika (Dec 17, 2006)

First video's of games like Final Fantasy arrived today, but still no NGT EX. Can't wait for it, hurry! ^^


----------



## thesh00ter (Dec 17, 2006)

dang this is taking longer then i thought.  i guess it was hard to get footage from there.  i'm starting to wonder if there was any   i know they announced it but still.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll w8 til monday to see vids and pics I know for sure they are not showing anything now it's 1:50 am over in Japan. so we will have to wait til 9-10PM.


----------



## Seany (Dec 17, 2006)

God i can't stand waiting


----------



## thesh00ter (Dec 17, 2006)

hmm, i dunno.  i'm normally the patient type but something just doesn't seem right.  i'm not trying to start a riot but instead just expressing my concern.  i just looked at Gonintendo.com to remember exactly what the article in Jump said and it said it flat out that they would debut NGNTEX in some form.  i also find it funny that none of the VG sites including Gonintendo don't having ANYTHING reported on it yet.  

but i won't be too upset if i don't see anything till next year.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 17, 2006)

we should be getting some pics or vids now.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 18, 2006)

No news yet?


----------



## Seany (Dec 18, 2006)

Nothing atm it seems


----------



## thesh00ter (Dec 18, 2006)

^^what does atm mean?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2006)

at the moment.


----------



## thesh00ter (Dec 18, 2006)

^^^thank you


----------



## Hylian (Dec 18, 2006)

i thought they were gonna show new stuff about this game in jump festa..

when does jump festa end?


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 18, 2006)

Maybe I found something, read The Jump Festa 2006 Summary thread...


----------



## Hylian (Dec 19, 2006)

Sariachan said:


> Maybe I found something, read The Jump Festa 2006 Summary thread...



aw nothing new about GNT EX


----------



## Seany (Dec 19, 2006)

still nothing?
my god....


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2006)

this is madness we could've at least seen something on takara tomy site.

this is the only thing I could find on the tomy site.
Link removed


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 19, 2006)

At this point, I think we'll know more about the game only in Jennuary...


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Dec 20, 2006)

I didn't see it here so I will post this new translated scan.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay... switch stages mid-combat? That makes absolutely no sense. First you're trading blows in Konoha and then... you're jumping around in the Sand village? Maybe if it was something like traveling from point to point on a map for combat, it would be better implemented, but if it's just random stages that are thrown together with little sense to them, that would really have been a waste of time on their part.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

I cant believe you cant figure this out, its quite simple, lets say you start at the ramen shop in konoha, when you switch your at say the acadamy and then to the hokage's place or the heads, its not like you will suddenly teleport to suna


----------



## mellow kirby (Dec 20, 2006)

yeah or they do it like DOA/MK. if you beat someone hard enough you kick them to the next stage.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 20, 2006)

hell yeah I want to see Kakashi new jutsu.


----------



## Svenjamin (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow... call me crazy... but I think I CAN wait for this game...

I don't know why. Maybe the Wii-mote puts me off a little. I don't think it can respond fast enough for the skills that someone requires for a fighting game. Maybe if they consider making it work with the gamecube controller too I'll be happier.

What gets me is that by the time it is released, would it have all the characters and their voices up to that point in the anime?

And if not, I hope everything is updated appropriately in it's sequel.

I am most looking forward to using Sasori. Kankurou was mmy best character in the other games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

Sasori wont most likely be in it, sasori is no in the Ps2 game and the PS2 has always had more characters


----------



## The Captain (Dec 20, 2006)

What do you mean he's not in Accel?

Deidara's in it,so he's got to be in it.


----------



## Seany (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for translation chibbi.



> What gets me is that by the time it is released, would it have all the characters and their voices up to that point in the anime?


Yes it will. All the voices are already chosen for the anime.

and of course Sasori will be in both games. He wasn't shown at jump festa because it was a demo of the game. 
We have months before these are released and new characters are always shown close to release.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Sasori wont most likely be in it, sasori is no in the Ps2 game and the PS2 has always had more characters



just because they havnt showed sasori yet for accel doesnt mean he's not in it. 
actually they only showed like 6 people, so they're keeping the rest
secret, or revealing them later

anyway, WHEN DOES THIS GAME COME OUT??
after seeing the translated scans, i cannot wait anymore


----------



## Seany (Dec 20, 2006)

Probably around March.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 21, 2006)

Svenjamin said:


> Wow... call me crazy... but I think I CAN wait for this game...
> 
> I don't know why. Maybe the Wii-mote puts me off a little. I don't think it can respond fast enough for the skills that someone requires for a fighting game. Maybe if they consider making it work with the gamecube controller too I'll be happier.
> 
> ...


Lol, I bet you haven't tried using a Wiimote (for a good game) yet. It's accurate and fast, anyway it's a matter of how the software house will develop it, not a controllers problem.  

After the scans I can't really wait anymore! Ninja mini-games rules!  XD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 21, 2006)

Alright, so we've got Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi, Neji, and Lee confirmed to be playable characters. I doubt that's it, but I'm hoping there's more than 10, or this is just another GNT the first. They've got Neji and Lee but what about Tenten and Guy?! And of course, some Akatsuki (Deidara) would be kickass.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:


> Alright, so we've got Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi, Neji, and Lee confirmed to be playable characters. I doubt that's it, but I'm hoping there's more than 10, or this is just another GNT the first. They've got Neji and Lee but what about Tenten and Guy?! And of course, some Akatsuki (Deidara) would be kickass.



You do know that there probably will be about 30 characters, they don't show everybody immediatly


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 21, 2006)

True, but it looks like they're just using characters from Shippuuden. I wouldn't think that's the case though. Hopefully Shizune and other characters that didn't make it in the last one will be playable in this one.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 21, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:


> True, but it looks like they're just using characters from the gamecube ninja taisen series. I wouldn't think that's the case though. Hopefully Shizune and other characters that didn't make it in the last one will be playable in this one.



there corrected you


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 21, 2006)

Do you see any characters from the original GNT? Kakashi's there, but he may have "that" on him. So you see, your "correction" makes no sense.

Clearly since this title is under Shippuuden, they're showcasing the characters in there. What I'm wondering is if they'll bother inserting characters not from Part II, like say Part I and KG.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

I am quite sure that they will just keep all the characters from taisen 4 but just give the ones that are in part two the new outfit and jutsu's and then insert the new characters


----------



## MS81 (Dec 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am quite sure that they will just keep all the characters from taisen 4 but just give the ones that are in part two the new outfit and jutsu's and then insert the new characters



thank you Vegitto-kun he was mad because I corrected him?


----------



## J6sh (Dec 22, 2006)

Does this play anything like the Wii version of Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2?


----------



## Hylian (Dec 22, 2006)

another new pic 


does it say the release date or anything?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 22, 2006)

Draig said:


> Does this play anything like the Wii version of Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2?



most likely it does.


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Dec 22, 2006)

Nope, no release date. Well, except for spring 2007.


----------



## Seany (Dec 22, 2006)

cool nice Naruto combo.
i want to see new characters soon.


----------



## J6sh (Dec 23, 2006)

MS81 said:


> most likely it does.



I hope you're wrong, Dragonball Z on the Wii was insanely difficult to play.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 23, 2006)

Because of the Wii-mote? There is an option to use the Classic Controller/GCN controller for that. Maybe this game will be the same.


----------



## TheoDerek (Dec 23, 2006)

^ I can sort of imagine how it would be hard to play VS games on the Wii.

What exactly makes it so difficult?

P.S.  I will pwn you all if this game has online capabilities.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 23, 2006)

I wonder if Kakashi will be able to copy Naruto&Sakura's new super move?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 24, 2006)

I sure hope the wiimote is optional.

but yeah I want all genin & Sensai's(including Asuma and Kurenai) from GNT4 to be in it. I wonder what super move team Kurenai or team Asuma will have
(shika will have his spike needles)

(hope Hinata is like the anime version of herself).


----------



## Fonster Mox (Dec 24, 2006)

I just hope they fix the characters that sucked in GNT4. Shika and Chouji for example... it seemed like they didn't even bother changing them for the last season of the anime, which is stupid because both of them used new moves. I'd also love some cool environments, not just circles... anyone know if that might possibly be the case?

I really hope they don't just cash in with another small update. I'm not interested in gestures or using the wii-mote in a novel way, but it would be nice for them to put a lot of effort into updating the game, more characters, more moves, more levels, more missions, more secrets!

(Of course it's all redundant to me if Datel don't come up with a way of getting round the Wii's firmware updates with a freeloader).


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 24, 2006)

Fonster Mox said:


> I just hope they fix the characters that sucked in GNT4. Shika and Chouji for example... it seemed like they didn't even bother changing them for the last season of the anime, which is stupid because both of them used new moves. I'd also love some cool environments, not just circles... anyone know if that might possibly be the case?
> 
> I really hope they don't just cash in with another small update. I'm not interested in gestures or using the wii-mote in a novel way, but it would be nice for them to put a lot of effort into updating the game, more characters, more moves, more levels, more missions, more secrets!
> 
> (Of course it's all redundant to me if Datel don't come up with a way of getting round the Wii's firmware updates with a freeloader).


Agreed very much. Frankly, the GNT 4 had some problems still. I mean, c'mon. No Butterfly Chouji or Partial Expansions? No 128 palms? Kiba's new jutsu (forgot what it's called) nor Shikamaru's shadow choke thing. Not even Drunken Fist Lee? 

I really wished the Sound Five had regular forms too, that would've been nice.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:


> Agreed very much. Frankly, the GNT 4 had some problems still. I mean, c'mon. No Butterfly Chouji or Partial Expansions? No 128 palms? Kiba's new jutsu (forgot what it's called) nor Shikamaru's shadow choke thing. Not even Drunken Fist Lee?
> 
> I really wished the Sound Five had regular forms too, that would've been nice.



128 palms was filler so far I know


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> 128 palms was filler so far I know


Even if it was, that doesn't stop the developers from adding it in. Even Tenten had Soushoryuu.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 24, 2006)

maybe they will have the sound 4 chapter over since characters didn't show no improvements.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 25, 2006)

Kazke said:


> From what I've read, the disk barely had any space left.
> *Garouga



From what I read, they had more than enough space with their compression methods.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 26, 2006)

February 4th I think....


----------



## Tone (Dec 26, 2006)

screw 128 palms, Neji needs his GNT3 Daikaiten back.

Anyway, im really hoping this game turns out to be something decently impressive. After such anticipation, I got GNT4 a while back, and god, was it dissapointing.. Sequels need more material, period.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Dec 26, 2006)

Duo K said:


> screw 128 palms, Neji needs his GNT3 Daikaiten back.


Pff, I can beat three of my friends at once with Neji's kaiten in GNT4


----------



## MS81 (Dec 26, 2006)

how do you guys think the tag-team mode will be like?

I'm hope it's more like GNT4. with more tag mixes like Gai,Kakashi,Jiraiyah

Ino,Sakura,Tenten

Naruto,Lee,Gai.etc


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 27, 2006)

the controls for the wii look like fucking fail

you cant play this normally like the previous games

nintendo fails again


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:


> the controls for the wii look like fucking fail
> 
> you cant play this normally like the previous games
> 
> nintendo fails again



You fail uncanny >_>;


----------



## Hylian (Dec 27, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:


> the controls for the wii look like fucking fail
> 
> you cant play this normally like the previous games
> 
> nintendo fails again



um u can play the old way with the classic controller  

but the wii controls look fun imo


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> um u can play the old way with the classic controller
> 
> but the wii controls look fun imo



oh was it confirmed that you can play it with the classic controller?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah, ima get it when it comes out


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm a get a Japanese Wii if this ain't region free.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh was it confirmed that you can play it with the classic controller?



yea it was in a magazine translation

said something like 'play the usual way or with the new revolutionary
wii remote'



			
				MS81 said:
			
		

> I'm a get a Japanese Wii if this ain't region free.



they're making a wii freeloader as we speak


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> yea it was in a magazine translation
> 
> said something like 'play the usual way or with the new revolutionary
> wii remote'
> ...



cool now I don't have to spend the extra 100 bucks on it.

thanks


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 29, 2006)

I will play with the Wiimote + nunchuku, I can't wait to shot shuriken and kunai like it was real (I hope)!   XD


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 29, 2006)

Link removed
The official site is now up.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

kewlmyc said:


> Link removed
> The official site is now up.



damn about fricking time.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 29, 2006)

that site barely has anything in it


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

give it a chance to update dude.

damn they just put the site up and you are already bashing.


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 3, 2007)

*hopes these aren't old news*
The game got a JP release date! Go here: oh


----------



## Hylian (Jan 3, 2007)

Sariachan said:


> *hopes these aren't old news*
> The game got a JP release date! Go here: Link removed



yay  

wait, whats ferver? 22nd of ferver?

is that feburary? :amazed


----------



## Shepard (Jan 3, 2007)

^^ Yeah, fevrier is Feburary in french.

I think this smells suspicious, since the anime and Narutimett Accel are both scheluded for spring why does this one comes in feburary?


----------



## geG (Jan 3, 2007)

Dante said:


> ^^ Yeah, fevrier is Feburary in french.
> 
> I think this smells suspicious, since the anime and Narutimett Accel are both scheluded for spring why does this one comes in feburary?



Shippuuden's official premiere date is February 15. So this makes sense.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 3, 2007)

yes I can't w8 for this shit.


----------



## Crush! (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow, am I the only one on this entire forum who gets the actual Shounen Jump or something? Anyway, this week's issue confirms that this is coming out February 22nd in Japan. WAY early...I hope it's a decent game. The article in SJ has no sign of Sasori (Just Deidara as a confirmed character so far).


----------



## Seany (Jan 4, 2007)

wow thanks for posting Crush
that definatley is too early :S
i have a feeling it will have a small cast of characters like GNT1.
i may wait till EX2 myself


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2007)

Toony said:


> wow thanks for posting Crush
> that definatley is too early :S
> i have a feeling it will have a small cast of characters like GNT1.
> i may wait till EX2 myself



you could obviously tell, It's not like they are going to include all the dead characters from pt.1 into it.


----------



## Seany (Jan 4, 2007)

um i kinda knew that.
this part 2 game could easily have over 10 characters just from the first arc.

why include dead part 1 characters.


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 4, 2007)

Crush! said:


> Wow, am I the only one on this entire forum who gets the actual Shounen Jump or something? Anyway, this week's issue confirms that this is coming out February 22nd in Japan. WAY early...I hope it's a decent game. The article in SJ has no sign of Sasori (Just Deidara as a confirmed character so far).



could you post some scan or photo plz?


----------



## mugenmarv (Jan 4, 2007)

New scan??


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2007)

^Pretty sure that was posted before but s'ok.

February 22nd, huh? That _does_ seem too early.

Sasori better be in this. >.<


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> ^Pretty sure that was posted before but s'ok.
> 
> February 22nd, huh? That _does_ seem too early.
> 
> Sasori better be in this. >.<



I don't think he is in the PS2 game and that has a shitload more characters then this


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 4, 2007)

I think at least Sasori and Deidara will be both in Narutimate Accel and this game... why wouldnt they?

IMO even Hidan and Kakuzu has a chance....


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 4, 2007)

I bet Sasori will be a secret character...


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> ^Pretty sure that was posted before but s'ok.
> 
> February 22nd, huh? That _does_ seem too early.
> 
> Sasori better be in this. >.<



dang it Tenshi I was gonna put that Naruto pic in my sig I guess you beat me to it.

(back on topic) yeah that pic was posted a while ago but I'm still happy to see it though.


----------



## Crush! (Jan 4, 2007)

Kell?gem said:


> IMO even Hidan and Kakuzu has a chance....



No they don't.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2007)

Kell?gem said:


> I think at least Sasori and Deidara will be both in Narutimate Accel and this game... why wouldnt they?
> 
> IMO even Hidan and Kakuzu has a chance....



Explain me

WHy would they even have a chance as they aren't dead or well known, the game will mostly go up to end deidara fight


----------



## Crush! (Jan 4, 2007)

Here:


----------



## Seany (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you!

oh wow Kisame, Itachi, Gai, Gaara, Kankarou and Temari 
hell yeah nice additions. The supers look superb.
Hmm thats the official box art on the side is it not?
it's lacking Sasori there..i still have hope though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Thank you!
> 
> oh wow Kisame, Itachi, Gai, Gaara, Kankarou and Temari
> hell yeah nice additions. The supers look superb.
> ...



There wont be sasori, if he was he would of been between the other akatsuki, the game will most likely only go untill the end of the gaara fight


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 4, 2007)

It looks pretty nice but I haven't seen anything that looks new... I mean other than new characters and moves - the gameplay looks essentially the same. I was hoping for much better arenas to fight in, something like Power Stone maybe, with different heights and things to smash into....


----------



## Seany (Jan 4, 2007)

It will go further than that, the Gaara fight is at the beggining of the arc after all.
There's always a secret character in this series, and Sasori is the best chance.
Although it's fine if he's not in. Kisame and Itachi is more than enough for me


----------



## Woofie (Jan 4, 2007)

Sasori stands a good chance of being the final unlockable, IMO. 

That pic looks cool, anyway, it's great to see new specials for Gaara and company. Does anyone know what the thing is in the bottom left? It looks like crows... could it be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi's genjutsu


?

Edit: oops, tag fail.


----------



## Seany (Jan 4, 2007)

Aye it seems to be Itachi's attack 

i just noticed Gai's attack at the side, looks cool.


----------



## Woofie (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, I didn't spot that. It looks very... um... peacock-like. :3


----------



## FFLN (Jan 4, 2007)

*grumbles* Does that not just totally throw out Drunken Fist Lee, Pill Chouji, and Garouga Kiba? Sure, it looks good and all, but it would've been nice if they kept the Part I characters too, especially since they didn't even finish it completely in GNT4. Still... I can see where the majority of their resources went to though. Maybe there'll be a new Taisen game in the Fall or Winter?


----------



## Hylian (Jan 4, 2007)

so its coming feburary 22nd? i really hope the wii freeloader 
will be out by then


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice scan. Thanks for that, Crush!

I'm loving that box art.


----------



## Seany (Jan 4, 2007)

Well hopefully those guys will get the moves in the future FFLN. Shika and Kiba definatley will, Lee maybe and Chouji not likely .

yes *prays for wiiloader soon*


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 4, 2007)

I am eager to get this game but I see it more as a desperation to keep the series alive. GNT4 was garbage except for the 3 man team thing. They didnt focus on any characters moves and only created new characters.


----------



## Shishou (Jan 4, 2007)

Is there confirmation on the Wii version coming out Feb 22nd?!  D:


----------



## Hylian (Jan 4, 2007)

Shishou said:


> Is there confirmation on the Wii version coming out Feb 22nd?!  D:



yea the game is coming out in feb 22nd according to that magazine scan


anyway, i think that boxart shows us all the characters thats going to be in
the game, which is not much but at least its more than the first one

where are u wiiloader?


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 4, 2007)

I am not getting a Wii until the freeloader comes out.


----------



## Key (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Shishou (Jan 4, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> yea the game is coming out in feb 22nd according to that magazine scan
> 
> 
> anyway, i think that boxart shows us all the characters thats going to be in
> ...



No Sasori?  No Chouji?  No Chiyo? This looks like its gonna be a downgrade from GNT4.  

Unless this game has the old chars from GNT4.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe they starting over and going to work there way up with characters like they did through 1-4.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 4, 2007)

Shishou said:


> No Sasori?  No Chouji?  No Chiyo? This looks like its gonna be a downgrade from GNT4.
> 
> Unless this game has the old chars from GNT4.



i doubt theyll have the old chars since it would spoil their timeskip selves

and at least itll have all the new stuff gnt4 had, plus more


----------



## Seany (Jan 4, 2007)

It's better if they start over.

Chouji pts will be better anyway


----------



## TheWon (Jan 4, 2007)

Shishou said:


> No Sasori?  No Chouji?  No Chiyo? This looks like its gonna be a downgrade from GNT4.
> 
> Unless this game has the old chars from GNT4.



new series new game No old characters. Why are you surprized!

Did Street Fighter Alpha one have any of the Super Street Fighter 2 characters in it when it first came out.

That's how they make the money. just wait till part 4 to have  everyone in it. Well almost everyone


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Jan 4, 2007)

Hm, I doubt they won't use any old characters, that would be really bad if we lose all the old ones. =/
 And besides, it's gotta have Sasuke, and they can't do the time skip one, that would be too big of a spoiler when it's released, so they've gotta have the pre time skip version of him. Well, that's what I think anyway.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 4, 2007)

wait shouldnt they at least have shikamaru? he's like one of the 
first characters they showed in their timeskip form


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 4, 2007)

for the ones saying Sasori wont be in it...
GNT4's boxart has 9 chars totall... they didnt even show Kabuto, Kisame, CS2 and OTK;


----------



## Hylian (Jan 4, 2007)

wait shouldnt they at least have shikamaru? he's like one of the 
first characters they showed in their timeskip form


----------



## Seany (Jan 4, 2007)

Shika doesn't really fight first arc, and besides if they leave him till next game he will have more moves.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 4, 2007)

wait i just noticed that naruto can't do his team special because
sasukes not in the game. maybe they'll replace it with kakashi..

and lol looks like theres naruto wiimote pouch


----------



## dkirbyj (Jan 4, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Shika doesn't really fight first arc, and besides if they leave him till next game he will have more moves.



Couldn't they just give him his old supers?  

I hope they don't have just that small amount characters.  They should add Jiraiya, Tsunade, and Iruka and just give them their old moves.  They could even add Shizune and Konohamaru and give them moves we've already seen them do.... XD


----------



## Seany (Jan 4, 2007)

Lmao that random wall super? hell no! xD
Save Shika for later were he will be good!

lol wiimote pouch..


----------



## Volken (Jan 4, 2007)

Shikamaru hasn't really changed much at all from Part 1 to Part 2 in respect to his fighting, compared to the other characters. He can just do a couple more things with his shadow so it wouldn't spoil that much.


----------



## mugenmarv (Jan 4, 2007)

I just found this pic googelin around, dunno if it's posted:

The lifebars look mkay to me.



nothing much else can be seen in this pic.


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 4, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> It looks pretty nice but I haven't seen anything that looks new... I mean other than new characters and moves - the gameplay looks essentially the same. I was hoping for much better arenas to fight in, something like Power Stone maybe, with different heights and things to smash into....


Actually, it was  confirmed some times ago that in this new game you can move around the arenas, so it isn't the same exact gameplay. Anyway the most important thing is how they have implemented the new controllers in this game, it could be awesome if well done, and nothing to compare with the old controls.



Kyubi no Fart said:


> anyway, i think that boxart shows us all the characters thats going to be in the game, which is not much but at least its more than the first one


They would never show secret characters on the cover, and in the cover wouldn't be space for every playable character anyway.  
Ah, I think some old character will be in the game... less work for them and more fun for us!


----------



## Splyte (Jan 4, 2007)

a couple of things about the new scan.
-in the background of the naruto/gaara vs. itachi/deidara fight you can see a boulder to jump on
-isnt gai supposed to have 6 gates open for the asa kujaku?
-what move is gaara using?
-and who is sakura attacking in her super?


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 4, 2007)

- Yep;
-Gaara using his gigantic Shukaku claws attack... from the fight with Deidara (maybe he will have Desert Prison also)
- Kakashi


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm definately getting this game. I hope a wii freeloader comes out soon


----------



## Hylian (Jan 4, 2007)

> They would never show secret characters on the cover, and in the cover wouldn't be space for every playable character anyway



they did for the first gnt. besides, they cant much anyway since this game is coming out pretty early

which is ok anyway, since it looks like they're redoing all the characters


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 4, 2007)

Crush! said:


> Wow, am I the only one on this entire forum who gets the actual Shounen Jump or something? Anyway, this week's issue confirms that this is coming out February 22nd in Japan. WAY early...I hope it's a decent game. The article in SJ has no sign of Sasori (Just Deidara as a confirmed character so far).


Yeah, quite early. Anime viewers will sure get spoiled a lot.



Crush! said:


> Here:


Thanks for the image!! Man, that's such a great box art. So Tenten really is in the game yay! From the looks it, we'll be starting with 13 characters. Hopefully there will be a few unlockables, as long as this isn't gonna be like the very first Gamecube game where it was short as hell. By the looks of it, it seems the this game is only the entire first arc.

Well, since Kankurou's in it, I'm guessing that means we can use his puppets as separate characters. The Crow, Black Ant, and the Salamander? Hmm.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm think most non major characters won't have anything different.

now that pic that Crush have is pretty sweet.


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 4, 2007)

Random comment: I can't wait to fight Deidara with Gaara and/or Naruto.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 4, 2007)

i wonder if itachi, kisame, and diadara have a team special in
this game


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, the Akatsukis need team specials (Although I rarely play 3-Man, but anyway). But I think it would be more fitting with two-man specials (with a third random character, like the Gaara-Lee and the others in GNT4), for each of the two-man teams of Akatsuki.
 But whatever, doesn't really matter too much.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 4, 2007)

They probably will.

If they don't include characters from Part I in this game, then they SHOULD include the new moves, power-ups, etc. from the Rescue Sasuke arc in the North American release of GNT4. That would give lots of GNT4 owners enough of a reason to pick up the English release if they haven't already.


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Jan 4, 2007)

I doubt they'd add so much new to the english version, wouldn't that be a little strange? Especially when the english versions of GNT so far has been exact ports, even old glitches are still in them. 

And I think they'll probably include Part 1 stuff in this game. It would be stupid not to do it. And they need to have Sasuke. Including Part 2 Sasuke would be too big of a spoiler, and you can't make a Naruto game without Sasuke.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't assume that the box art = all the playable chars.

If you look at the playable characters on the back of GNT4, it does not list all of them. I'm not sure because I'm not at home to check, but I think it even misses out some that are available from the start.

As far as part 1 chars go, they'll probably just be extra costumes for each character, like Long Haired Sakura in GNT4.

Edit:

Oh you guys were only talking about the _front cover_ of the box? xD Come on... GNT4 only had 9 people on the front, but 39 playable characters!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 5, 2007)

i don't , i'm a little split on getting this game, and i've been waiting for it since b4 4 came out.

If i don't see drunk lee or other fighting abilities, i'll be a little miffed.  ANd sasori is pretty important bc he first showed up with deidara.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 5, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i don't , i'm a little split on getting this game, and i've been waiting for it since b4 4 came out.
> 
> If i don't see drunk lee or other fighting abilities, i'll be a little miffed.  ANd sasori is pretty important bc he first showed up with deidara.



Like I said, I think the game will only be up to Gaara VS deidara


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 5, 2007)

but itachi's genjutsu is in already, and that's after the sasori fight.  I can reasonably see this game going as far as having new sasuke


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 5, 2007)

wow, i guess u don't have to worry about wrapping spoilers in the Gaming Dept. huh?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 5, 2007)

i think they should be wrapped, but i haven't said anything that wasn't spoiled in the last few pages.  But to be fair, shinpuuden = part 2, if u don't want to know about part 2 , this isn't a safe place for u


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, considering the title of the thread clearly has "Shippuu-den" in it, people should already known it's a given that there would be spoilers anyway, right?


----------



## tl2e3le4f (Jan 5, 2007)

sweet. the great series lives on!


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 5, 2007)

the moderation is poor in this place


----------



## MS81 (Jan 5, 2007)

MS81 said:


> how do you guys think the tag-team mode will be like?
> 
> I'm hope it's more like GNT4. with more tag mixes like Gai,Kakashi,Jiraiyah
> 
> ...



well anyone?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 5, 2007)

thesh00ter said:


> the moderation is poor in this place



What are you whining about


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 5, 2007)

the tag mixes should be like 4 or better. but the mixes u r talking about aren't good


----------



## MS81 (Jan 5, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> the tag mixes should be like 4 or better. but the mixes u r talking about aren't good



blasphemy you dare say Kakashi,Gai,Jiraiyah is not good tag team?

anyway I was just putting out a suggestion you bumba clod.

(note: If anyone look close at the pic you can see gai using morning peacock)

GNT EX FTW


----------



## B009 (Jan 5, 2007)

Is it me or is that Kakuzu in the bottom left picture of the Naruto ad?
It looks like Kakuzu when Aoba did that crow jutsu.
That clearly seems wrong given the release date.But if it's true...............DAMN that's cool.


----------



## geG (Jan 5, 2007)

The caption next to it mentions Itachi, so that's probably Tsukuyomi or something.


----------



## B009 (Jan 5, 2007)

Geg said:


> The caption next to it mentions Itachi, so that's probably Tsukuyomi or something.



Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope the game has a 16/9 option...


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 6, 2007)

> Is it me or is that Kakuzu in the bottom left picture of the Naruto ad?
> It looks like Kakuzu when Aoba did that crow jutsu.
> That clearly seems wrong given the release date.But if it's true...............DAMN that's cool.



its Itachis crow genjutsu most likely..
its too bad, we cant see Deidaras special next to it... but next to that, there is Kisame and his lake...


----------



## Hylian (Jan 6, 2007)

I WANT VIDEOS


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the scan, Crush. Here's what I think the character list will be:

1. Naruto
2. Sakura
3. Kakashi
4. Guy
5. Neji
6. Lee
7. Tenten
8. Gaara
9. Kankuro
10. Temari
11. Itachi
12. Kisame
13. Deidara
14. Iruka
15. Jiraiya
16. Tsunade
17. Chiyo
18. Sasori
19. Shikamaru
20. Sasuke

The first 13 are confirmed, of course. I'll explain my reasonings for the others:

Iruka, Jiraiya and Tsunade. These two haven't done much, if anything at all in part 2. I think it'd be okay to keep them with their old movesets though. Why remove them?

Chiyo and Sasori: Seeing how this centers about the rescue Gaara arc, these two should certainly be there. This game will definitely spoil anime only watchers, of course...especially with the early release.

Shikamaru: You guys say he hasn't done much, but if I recall correctly Temari didn't do anything either. He's pretty popular in Japan, and he's appeared in promotional images for Shippuden. I think he may have a chance.

Sasuke: I've come to this conclusion because developers are afraid of leaving Sasuke out of any game. He is the most popular Naruto character after all. Let's look at the games released during the filler arcs:

Naruto RPG 3 (DS): Sasuke is unlocked after you beat the game.
Naruto Saikyou Ninja Daikesshu 4 (DS): Sasuke is playable.
Naruto: Narutimate Hero Portable (PSP): Sasuke is an unlockable character.
Naruto: Konoha Spirits (PS2): Sasuke is an unlockable character.
Jump Ultimate Stars (DS): Sasuke was made a playable character, despite not doing all that much.

I don't think developers want to take a risk of making the fanbase angry, so I have a feeling Sasuke will be in.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 6, 2007)

Sariachan said:


> I hope the game has a 16/9 option...



Why would it not?


----------



## Hylian (Jan 6, 2007)

i really doubt sasuke will be in the game, tezuka. its a pretty big spoiler to do that. they put him in those other games u listed, but everyone knows what his pre-timeskip looks like so it doesnt matter

im not sure about chiyo and sasori, since they are probably
spoilers too

and as for shikamaru, later on he gets stronger with different moves,

*Spoiler*: __ 



after asuma dies


so maybe its best to wait. (or maybe include two of him? like hinata)


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 6, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Why would it not?


Because I can't see 19:9 screenshots in the scans...


----------



## MS81 (Jan 8, 2007)

no new pics yet on the site?


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Jan 8, 2007)

I think the site probably won't be updated too often, was that way last game, if I remember correctly. Better to wait for scans for new info, I think.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 8, 2007)

20 characters only?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 8, 2007)

^We only know of 13 characters...


----------



## MS81 (Jan 11, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> ^We only know of 13 characters...



Team 7: Kakashi,Naruto,Sakura Chiyo

Team Gai: Gai,Lee,Neji,Tenten

Akatsuki: Itachi,Kisame,Deidei, Sasori

Team Asuma(R.I.P.): Shika,

Team Suna: Gaara, Kankuro, Temari


----------



## Volken (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd be fine if the game only had 16 characters, especially since it includes 4 Akatsuki members. Sasori will probably really cool to play with. Will they include 2 forms of him like they did in NGT4 with Sasuke and Naruto?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2007)

Im guessing this game might come out in America after a couple years thanks to those stupid fillers.....

I hope so, this game looks awesome.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 11, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I'd be fine if the game only had 16 characters, especially since it includes 4 Akatsuki members. Sasori will probably really cool to play with. Will they include 2 forms of him like they did in NGT4 with Sasuke and Naruto?


Definitely Kyuubi Naruto option yeah. Although how many tails he'll gain, I wonder. And I'm guessing Kakashi should have his upgrade already, even though we don't know a lot about it.

If Sasuke was to show up I think he'll be a secret character, but no CS2 I say.


----------



## Lspeyer (Jan 12, 2007)

Not really about the new game, but i got a question...

I just ordered NGNT4 and i wondered if i can save the game on a memory card with other saves from other PAL games, or do i need a new memorycard for japanese saves?


----------



## Deathinstinct (Jan 12, 2007)

Assuming your using Action Replay/Freeloader, then you do NOT need another memory card.  If your system is modded I believe you do.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah you use your old memory card dude but just make sure you have enough space.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah as long as you're using the freeloader you're fine. If you use a modded GC it will wipe your memory card.

Just got 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyuubi Naruto


 on GNT4  now that there's no characters left to unlock, I'm even more anxious for GNT EX


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Jan 12, 2007)

Ah, yes, I heard that data saved on a game using a freeloader won't work with a japanese Gamecube, or Wii. I might have to redo all the saves when I get a japanese wii then... ^^;; Then again, no need to play the old game when the new GNT comes, anyway. =)


----------



## Seany (Jan 12, 2007)

Damn i'm dying for new scans..


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 12, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> Yeah as long as you're using the freeloader you're fine. If you use a modded GC it will wipe your memory card.
> 
> Just got
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



WHAT?  It'll wipe out your memory card? 
I need to buy a new memory card T________T


----------



## Atmosphere (Jan 12, 2007)

NO WAY, THIS GAME WILL OWN!!!!!!! i soooo getting it


----------



## Hylian (Jan 12, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> WHAT?  It'll wipe out your memory card?
> I need to buy a new memory card T________T



it didnt wipe out my memory card..


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 12, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> it didnt wipe out my memory card..



Ohhhhh.  I thought they were talking about how Naruto Shippuu-den: Gekito Ninja Taisen EX will wipe out your memory card.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Jan 12, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish i lived in Japan!


----------



## Seany (Jan 12, 2007)

don't we all


----------



## MS81 (Jan 13, 2007)

maybe we will get new pics when jump comes out later this week.


----------



## Undomiel (Jan 17, 2007)

When I discovered Naruto game 3 with some friends, I bought a GC and taisen 4. Now I'm getting a wii and EX!!!! For sure, it would be stupid not to do it!


----------



## MS81 (Jan 17, 2007)

Undomiel said:


> When I discovered Naruto game 3 with some friends, I bought a GC and taisen 4. Now I'm getting a wii and EX!!!! For sure, it would be stupid not to do it!



I'm also getting a Wii just for EX.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 17, 2007)

Stupid question maybe, but can an American Wii play Japanese Wii games without any modifications? I know my European one can't  Just prayin for a Wiiloader.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 17, 2007)

no everything is shit locked thank nintendo for being old fashioned


----------



## Seany (Jan 17, 2007)

Wii-loader is already in the making. Should be out in a couple of months.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 17, 2007)

I wont be buying my Wii until this game comes out. It will def be worth my money now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't think it was posted yet so here it is


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2007)

OMG GAI's PEACOCK? >_<

seems like you can use the mote, classic controller and gamecube controller


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 18, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> OMG GAI's PEACOCK? >_<
> 
> seems like you can use the mote, classic controller and gamecube controller


Oh snap thats my boi. Gai looks great.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 18, 2007)

oh schnap x2, 10-10 is one of my fave characters in ngt, she looks like she rocks in this game


----------



## Close (Jan 18, 2007)

I dont like FreeLoaders because I cant read Japenese, but I do have the Wii .


----------



## TheoDerek (Jan 18, 2007)

I sure hope a Wii compatible freeloader comes out before this game.  One is in development at this time, but there is no word on when it will be out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2007)

or IF it will exist


----------



## TheWon (Jan 18, 2007)

I didn't this posted. Here is a link to some new images


Pictures of Ten Ten in action. Most of the new speicals, and the GC controller will be useable.!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> I didn't this posted. Here is a link to some new images
> 
> 
> Pictures of Ten Ten in action. Most of the new speicals, and the GC controller will be useable.!



that was posted like on the previous page


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 18, 2007)

i'm hoping for online play,


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2007)

I highly doubt it


----------



## MS81 (Jan 18, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> I didn't this posted. Here is a link to some new images
> 
> 
> Pictures of Ten Ten in action. Most of the new speicals, and the GC controller will be useable.!



holy ish Tenten moves looks uber. big ass sword.

looks like almost everyone has new moves except for Neji,Lee,and Kakashi.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm guessing that scroll is her power-up, which will allow her to use more damaging combos.

Looks like the pre-order gift is a Naruto holster for your Wii remote. I may consider pre-ordering this then... even if it turns out that we can't play it on our Wiis...


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 18, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> or IF it will exist


They did say that they are working on one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> They did say that they are working on one.



They are TRYING to create one, if its impossible it wont happen


----------



## MS81 (Jan 18, 2007)

let's cross our fingers that datel will make a wiiloader.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jan 18, 2007)

Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4 blew my mind. I might literally die if I play GNT EX.

Good to know I'll die happy.:Amuse


----------



## Hylian (Jan 18, 2007)

is there a chance that the wiiloader will come out sometime before or
during when naruto ex comes out?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 18, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Don't think it was posted yet so here it is


Good God, Tenten looks so damn awesome with those new weapons. I loved playing as her in GNT 4 so I'm very anxious to see how this one will fair.


----------



## Volken (Jan 18, 2007)

Whoa, Tenten looks awesome in this game!  I wonder if you'll be able to switch between her weapons. That'd be awesome.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 18, 2007)

Man, I want to get this! I just need a paypal or credit card...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 18, 2007)

tentens big sword looks like a dildo though


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 18, 2007)

_Another astonishing Naruto: Shippuuden video game I'm anticipating very much._


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Jan 19, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> tentens big sword looks like a dildo though



Is that good or bad?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 19, 2007)

we should know by Feb that datel has made the wiiloader or not.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 19, 2007)

when are they gonna make a trailer for this??

naruto accel already has one, and that game is coming out in summer,
while this one is coming out next month


----------



## Seany (Jan 20, 2007)

Just fucking awesome. Everyone looks great! 
Lmao i can't believe Itachi still has one arm inside is cloak, it looks like he has a cast. Please change it next time game creators..

Able to use GC contollers aswell is excellent news. God i hope Wii-loader is out in feb..>_< *prays*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 20, 2007)

GNT and narutimate series are starting to look alike, though they play very differently...anyone agree?


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 20, 2007)

^^well yeah, i'm sure they do especially since they're in competition


----------



## MS81 (Jan 20, 2007)

thesh00ter said:


> ^^well yeah, i'm sure they do especially since they're in competition



GNT series always had a upper hand in the graphics but I dunno about it no more.
(wait Wii version should look better than GNT series for GC).


----------



## Seany (Jan 20, 2007)

Well... it does look a tiny bit better, graphics wise. Most of the focus seems to be on gameplay anyhoo.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 20, 2007)

As long as EX doesn't focus solely on specials to win, unlike the past GNT 4 games. Even though it was fun, they could really do something about not just button mashing to get chakra then bust out a special.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 21, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> As long as EX doesn't focus solely on specials to win, unlike the past GNT 4 games. Even though it was fun, they could really do something about not just button mashing to get chakra then bust out a special.



see the problem was the controls it was made around the GC so that's why it got easy controls remember Capcom vs Snk evo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2007)

MS81 said:


> see the problem was the controls it was made around the GC so that's why it got easy controls remember Capcom vs Snk evo.



ok and what does the GC have to do with it being based on specials?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 21, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ok and what does the GC have to do with it being based on specials?



that it was easier to pull off.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2007)

then the PS2 has the same problem?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 21, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> then the PS2 has the same problem?



Vegitto-kun understand for a sec. I'm no way bashing otherwise I wouldn't own a GC and those games (GNT SNK vs Capcom EVO), but it's been proven w/ a lot of games that they made simplistic for the Gamecube.

see what U made me doo.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 21, 2007)

I really think the GNT team are being lazy  They know they can squeeze more money out of us with a basic update, a couple more game modes, new characters and special moves. What they really should be doing is making a proper sequel, arenas with multiple levels, more unique special moves _per character_, updating characters that have been the same for the last 3 games, adding some sidequests or mini-games, obtaining the rights to the official soundtrack, getting some support from studio pierrot to have some exclusive anime.

The problem is... it works for them! They're making money so it makes sense to carry on. Heck, _I'll _buy this game if a Wiiloader comes out -- so they've got no reason to change the formula. If Narutimate Accel gets good scores, I might find myself getting a Playstation and a copy of that.


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 21, 2007)

MS81 said:


> Vegitto-kun understand for a sec. I'm no way bashing otherwise I wouldn't own a GC and those games (GNT SNK vs Capcom EVO), but it's been proven w/ a lot of games that they made simplistic for the Gamecube.
> 
> see what U made me doo.



Actually, they have better controls, not semplicistic ones. Combo and special attacks can be blocked, you should just try to play against my brothers (I know it's impossible, but it was just to say... he is so good in playing with Gaara in NGNT4 that he often wins 1 vs 3 in multiplayer mode... and the other 3 are skilled players, trust me   ).


----------



## k4polo (Jan 22, 2007)

Wish I can could make some more taisen players XD. But actually I am rather fortunate since I have like probably seven people I play taisen with . We play 4 player and sometimes one one one. Wish I could increase the taisen players and fanbase alot more XD. (Also Accel is gonna be great as well .


----------



## MS81 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sariachan said:


> Actually, they have better controls, not semplicistic ones. Combo and special attacks can be blocked, you should just try to play against my brothers (I know it's impossible, but it was just to say... he is so good in playing with Gaara in NGNT4 that he often wins 1 vs 3 in multiplayer mode... and the other 3 are skilled players, trust me   ).



yeah I didn't say they were worst just simplistic sariachan.
the controls is very resonsive when I play GNT4 so I won't argue with that.


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 22, 2007)

^^
Let's hope that the controls for the EX will be good as well, if not better or funnier!


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey I found two commercial of Naruto Ex

Language of War, Gears of War in Japanese

It looks really fun, especially with wiimote. Lokk forward to it!


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 23, 2007)

Great commercials!


----------



## B009 (Jan 23, 2007)

My friends didn't believe me when I said that nearly all movement(including dodging) would be achieved with only the left attachment and most(if not all) the motion sensing happening during supers.
The ad now seems to further support this and now it only needs to be released to actually confirm it.The thing is that if this is true then during competitive play the wii remote players will actually have an advantage over persons using other controllers.I don't know if this is a good or bad thing.(Aside from the bodily injury inflicted by wild players of course).


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 23, 2007)

That wii-mote pouch rocks.


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Jan 23, 2007)

Ah, a video! Interesting... It was very fast, hard to catch what happened too much the first time.
 Well, the video didn't really show anything new, I think. I see a lot of old moves for Naruto and Gaara, so they don't seem to be changed so much...


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 23, 2007)

Lord_Kohn said:


> Ah, a video! Interesting... It was very fast, hard to catch what happened too much the first time.
> Well, the video didn't really show anything new, I think. I see a lot of old moves for Naruto and Gaara, so they don't seem to be changed so much...




well i think with the new features such as switching levels and interaction with objects, there will be a new twist on things.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the way Kakashi's new super is looking.

Thirteen characters... I can't really think of an extra character that they would throw in besides Iruka. Maybe the Sandaime? Hm, they may even hold out on Iruka until he gets some action in, manga-wise.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jan 23, 2007)

alright do we have a full confirm set of characters since the game will be coming out next month. because since this is a part 2 game and i was wondering if they will include sasuke or not.


----------



## Zenou (Jan 23, 2007)

For anyone too lazy to keep up on threads, there's a wiki for the game:

(WikiGamers was used back on the days when GNT4 was about to come out)


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jan 23, 2007)

Zeno said:


> For anyone too lazy to keep up on threads, there's a wiki for the game:
> 
> (WikiGamers was used back on the days when GNT4 was about to come out)



ehh if you goto the regular wiki site they have more info on the game.


----------



## Zenou (Jan 23, 2007)

the 1 and only jj said:


> ehh if you goto the regular wiki site they have more info on the game.



Wikipedia doesn't allow guides, translations, controls, predictions, etc.


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyway, the thing we really need, now, is a new annuncement for Datel. Let's cross our fingers.  ^^


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2007)

looks like the controller waving replaces button pressing.. like B is up or down , maybe A is left or right?  trigger is X?  something like this...


----------



## MS81 (Jan 23, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I like the way Kakashi's new super is looking.
> 
> Thirteen characters... I can't really think of an extra character that they would throw in besides Iruka. Maybe the Sandaime? Hm, they may even hold out on Iruka until he gets some action in, manga-wise.



I didn't see Kakashi super in the vid. you got a scan of it?


----------



## Splyte (Jan 23, 2007)

most likely he is refering to when kakashi was jumping in the air like sakura but that is probably what happens when you stage switch


----------



## FFLN (Jan 23, 2007)

Maybe, but it really reminded me of something else... although it didn't really make sense that he would jump around like that to do it, but the scenes just seem familiar...

Anyway, I've pre-ordered... if I hear nothing of a "Wiiloader" by the time it releases... well, a Japanese Wii could do it.


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 24, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I like the way Kakashi's new super is looking.
> 
> Thirteen characters... I can't really think of an extra character that they would throw in besides Iruka. Maybe the Sandaime? Hm, they may even hold out on Iruka until he gets some action in, manga-wise.





the 1 and only jj said:


> alright do we have a full confirm set of characters since the game will be coming out next month. because since this is a part 2 game and i was wondering if they will include sasuke or not.



i wonder where u guys get these off predictions for characters


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 24, 2007)

The game cover art already shows thirteen characters on it, so naturally, they would be included as playable characters.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't GNT games usually have small rooster?


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 24, 2007)

^^well the last one had over 40.  that's cuz other characters had more of an impact in the series.  and other characters stayed over from the previous games.  

but this is a new chapter in the series a fresh start if u will so the roster would possibly be relatively small like the first GNT.  but this one has it by 3 characters.  not much but it's a decent start if you ask me


----------



## FFLN (Jan 24, 2007)

Decent, as long as they make up for it with new and more exciting gameplay. Also... for the 2nd one, besides having more characters, since the anime should be further by then, it should have on-line play. Seriously.


----------



## MFauli (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, now what will make this game a disappointment or not is, if Sasori is in or not. It worrys me that we have seen NOTHING of him. Without him, not even the first arc of part 1 would be in the game :-/


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, it's not confirmed wether the old characters are going to be left in or not. The talk of a new start for the series is just speculation, the only thing that points to that is the new name "EX", and that it's for a new console.
 So we might get all the old characters, and we might also not get them.
Personally I hope they're still there.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 24, 2007)

*Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX Trailer*

Haven't seen this posted here yet...

BanKai


----------



## Petzie (Jan 24, 2007)

Ooo Naruto for the Wii o.O Thanks for posting this. :] Interesting vid!


----------



## Denizen (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the link - looks interesting.


----------



## mugenmarv (Jan 24, 2007)

Man, some ppl have lived under a rock 

It's like 2 days old allready, go check the gamingforum around here sometime!.

but still, yeah looks nice, I so wanna get this game.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't forget to firmly tighten the Wiistrap around your wrist.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 24, 2007)

marvin16 said:


> Man, some ppl have lived under a rock
> 
> It's like 2 days old allready, go check the gamingforum around here sometime!.
> 
> but still, yeah looks nice, I so wanna get this game.



yeah I saw this two days ago on a Wii site and thought it would be here too
I don't go to the Gaming section here.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 24, 2007)

the music is intense.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 24, 2007)

its gonna be hard to play for fat people :rofl


----------



## FrostXian (Jan 24, 2007)

I hate how they put a retarded kid in the commercials instead of at least a teenager.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 24, 2007)

^agrees

well atleast it's not a fat retarded kid


----------



## kyubisharingan (Jan 24, 2007)

YA thanks u so much. im so gonna get this game! *reps*


----------



## Burnface (Jan 24, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> I hate how they put a retarded kid in the commercials instead of at least a teenager.



They most likely did that because Naruto _is_ for kids.  Fat 35 year-old Americans like us aren't their target audience.
In fact, if you showed an adult doing the same movements it would look far more retarded.


----------



## yuhun (Jan 24, 2007)

Burnface said:


> They most likely did that because Naruto _is_ for kids.  Fat 35 year-old Americans like us aren't their target audience.
> In fact, if you showed an adult doing the same movements it would look far more retarded.



And your absolutely right, I'm just wondering how the contolls work, what if you don't wave the wiimote during a special? How are you gonna link combos like in the previous game? And why is the graphics same as GNT on cube?


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 24, 2007)

This game will be teh sex. As long as you can use a GC controller.

The only new character shown is Deidara -.-


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 24, 2007)

Ahhh I want this game so badly.  T_T  *but she doesn't have a Wii...*


----------



## MS81 (Jan 24, 2007)

seen this already but I want it soooo badly.


----------



## Cyan_Husky (Jan 24, 2007)

I hope all the Part I characters are in as well. It wouldn't make any sense to exclude them if they can fit them all in...


----------



## Ashtier Condar (Jan 24, 2007)

Whelp, time to give my professional fighting gamer opinion...

As a COMPETITIVE fighting game, there is absolutely no way in hell this will be passable. It looks like they rehashed the character movelists from the GNT series while adding a special attack or two, and giving them new looks. Every canned string I saw in those commercials exists in GNT3 and 4.

Now time to give my naruto fanboy opinion.

LOL did you see the way that kid was twirling that remote around? if thats actually required to do specials, damn. The game might not be worthy as a  competitive fighting game at all, but get some naruto friends drunk and you got yourself a fun game to mess around with.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 25, 2007)

*merges with Naruto GNT EX thread in the gaming department*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 25, 2007)

well ashtier , ur opinion can be respected, but NGT GC was a competitive fighting game , and i'm sure the wii controls can only enhance.  Supposedly GC controllers work with this game, so I don't see why the quality would go down.


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Jan 25, 2007)

The gamecube controllers are confirmed to work in the game, so if the wiimote doesn't work good, that's not a problem.
 Personally I play GNT competively, I know there are deeper games and it's not the most balanced, but it's very fun. =)

But I agree, I was a little turned off from seeing that video, I had expected a completely new moveset for at least Naruto, but I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 25, 2007)

is it me or have they added things to the arena, like tree stumps, to jump over? If so that's one of my prayers regarding this series answered, no more basic arenas!


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Arenas will be a bit more interactive,. this is confurmed, maybe with different areas like in the Dead or Alive series.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 25, 2007)

If we can pick up a tree, and smack someone over the head with it, it's fine by me.


----------



## Raw 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Why was Sakura doing a pink rasengan????


----------



## MS81 (Jan 25, 2007)

wow have you seen the good quality vid of the game yet?

because it looks a lot better than GNT4.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 25, 2007)

there's no pink rasengan, it's either medical jutsu, super strenght, or the containment device

where's the good vid


----------



## Kaki (Jan 25, 2007)

> because it looks a lot better than GNT4.


 That would be pleasently unusuall.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jan 25, 2007)

i know this is kinda old, but i just saw a preview of it, and its looks so badass. i mean how they incorporated it into the wii....omg


----------



## FFLN (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm guessing it's like DBZ: Budokai Tenkaichi 2 when it comes to controls. One would hope that it doesn't carry the cons of that.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 26, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> That would be pleasently unusuall.



well it looks a lil better than it.


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 26, 2007)

posted by Magma_sama on willvolution;


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 26, 2007)

Gasp! I see Asuma!


----------



## angel2devil (Jan 26, 2007)

Is Yondaime the guy in the corner?


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah, its Yondaime and Asuma... hope this scan isnt fake;

could someone confirm this?


----------



## Kayo (Jan 26, 2007)

Sasori isn't confirmed right?


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Jan 26, 2007)

Gah, what an annoyingly low quality ^^;; Not complaining on the one who found it or anything, of course. Let's hope a bigger version appears soon.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah, we can't really tell too much just from a mini pic, especially when it comes to text.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 26, 2007)

so..are asuma and yondaime characters now? :

that would be very awesome, but i think its fake..


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 26, 2007)

*Link Removed*


----------



## ZE (Jan 26, 2007)

Fake, Fake, Fake. LolL. That shit is fake.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 26, 2007)

ZE said:


> Fake, Fake, Fake. LolL. That shit is fake.



how can u tell?


----------



## geG (Jan 26, 2007)

Ummmm... no, pretty sure that's real.


----------



## ZE (Jan 26, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> how can u tell?



Just look at Yondaime.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 26, 2007)

Hell yeah; finally Asuma gets his day in the Gekitou Ninja Taisen series. 

And that definitely is the 4th in the upper right hand corner...but I wouldn't give my hopes up on that.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 26, 2007)

yea i think they're fake. it shouldnt have character artwork, they should
look like graphics

and yondaime looks wierd


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 26, 2007)

Kell?gem said:


> *Link Removed*


It doesn't look fake to me...  ?_?
Could this mean that they will air Kakashi Gaiden soon?


----------



## Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

i must have this game


----------



## MS81 (Jan 26, 2007)

my computer is bugging on me but you guys said Asuma and Yondi is in the game.


----------



## geG (Jan 26, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> yea i think they're fake. it shouldnt have character artwork, they should
> look like graphics



Look more carefully. They are graphics.


----------



## Seany (Jan 26, 2007)

wow i must know if these are real... :amazed

if they are i, then totally didn't see this coming. So awesome!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2007)

What part did you not see coming? lol 
Damn I can't wait for Gai's peacock stance. 



> And that definitely is the 4th in the upper right hand corner...but I wouldn't give my hopes up on that.


 You know where togo if you want the 4th (or anyother hokage). 
oh wow. 3 controller options!
1. That crazy new thing
2. Super SNES controller
3. confused gamecube controller that we can't get enough of?

hmmmm


----------



## Seany (Jan 26, 2007)

The Asuma & 4th part i didn't see coming >

still i'm pissed if Sasori is not in.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2007)

Ever played a naruto game that was not on the game cube?


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 26, 2007)

I was hoping for better graphics.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2007)

haha, I wonder if gaara has ms paint sand....


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 26, 2007)

So which characters are confirmed?


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 26, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> The Asuma & 4th part i didn't see coming >
> 
> still i'm pissed if Sasori is not in.



I bet Sasori will be the last secret character.  ^^


----------



## Splyte (Jan 26, 2007)

can someone put up that higher quality asuma scan up please, i cant seem to see it on that one originally posted.

EDIT: nm i can see it.


----------



## Seany (Jan 26, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Ever played a naruto game that was not on the game cube?



Sadly no. I am only able to play Nintendo ones. 

I can't chip my ps2, so i'll wait for the games to be out here.



> I bet Sasori will be the last secret character. ^^



Yes hopefully! i don't see who else could take that spot, it has to be him!


----------



## FFLN (Jan 26, 2007)

It's good that Asuma will finally be in a Gekitou Ninja Taisen game as a playable character. I don't think Kakashi Gaiden will be up anytime soon if the Yondaime there has his usual Hokage robe on. It looks like he has the Shiki Fuuin jutsu and pact with the Shinigami as a special.


----------



## Splyte (Jan 27, 2007)

k i just saw the big scan and to me it looks fake as hell. yondaime looks wrong in so many ways. id like to think that he might be in but it just looks so strange. also the places the asuma is fighting in are level from previous gnt which makes me think it is fake although it is possible we get the same old stages from before also the "N" letter is missing from the word "Wii Rimocon"


----------



## Kaki (Jan 27, 2007)

> I can't chip my ps2, so i'll wait for the games to be out here.


 ha, you can just use a slide card....


----------



## FFLN (Jan 27, 2007)

Hm, actually, the ン is in there, it's just being blocked by the image with the controllers. If this came in this week's Jump, better scans will come out later. It seems real enough to me though.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 27, 2007)

Asuma and Yondaime being in this game doesn't really make much sense but... well, we'll find out in less than a month. I don't see how people think they look fake though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2007)

the yondaime face is'n't very sculpted, but it's a bad scan


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Jan 27, 2007)

Hm, maybe it's looking a bit strange, especially with the missing ン... well, we'll hopefully know if it's fake or not soon.
 If yondaime is in the game, he'd better have a voice, unlike NH3. ^^;;;


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 27, 2007)

Wha....what's wrong with Yondaime?


----------



## Manetheren (Jan 27, 2007)

So what are we looking at as Playables?

Naruto
Sakura
Kakashi
Lee
Neji
Tenten
Gai
Gaara
Kankurou
Temari
Itachi
Kisame
Deidara
?? Asuma
?? Yondaime Hokage

Which basically covers the first story arc minus a few characters...

Chiyo and Sasori being the main ones.

They could also plausibly add:

Iruka
Jiraiya
Tsunade
Shikamaru

the first 3 likely wouldnt have to be changed much from the previous games, but Shikamaru they will probably hold until next game, simply for more moves and whatnot to use for him.

I am guessing Sasori will be the final boss unlockable.

--------

I expect that the next game (EX2?) will probably add:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yamato
Sai
Sasuke
Kabuto
Orochimaru
Shikamaru
Chouji
Ino
3/4 tails Naruto (3 tails being his default state, upgrading to 4 tails as a special)

That would stick to their usual trend of 9-ish characters added each game.

and depending on how far the anime has progressed...

Hidan and Kakazu

Team 8 and Kurenai will probably be held for the 3rd game.  Since there is a fairly good chance they will get a feature in the next story arc.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 27, 2007)

I think Asuma will a lil like Iruka and Mizuki from GNT series. and Yondi will be mix of the 3rd,Naruto, and Jiraiyah.


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 27, 2007)

u guys are so freakin diliarious that ur making yourself believe that Asuma and the 4th are going to be in it


----------



## MS81 (Jan 27, 2007)

thesh00ter said:


> u guys are so freakin diliarious that ur making yourself believe that Asuma and the 4th are going to be in it



why don't look back at earlier post silly.
*Link Removed*


----------



## Hylian (Jan 27, 2007)

MS81 said:


> why don't look back at earlier post silly.
> *Link Removed*



the yondaime artwork looks fake. and why are they using artworks? it
should look like what it would in-game like the rock lee under asuma

and only people who read the manga would really want asuma to be in it now


----------



## Kaki (Jan 27, 2007)

> the yondaime face is'n't very sculpted, but it's a bad scan


 You think thats due to the poor scan? eh...


----------



## MS81 (Jan 27, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> the yondaime artwork looks fake. and why are they using artworks? it
> should look like what it would in-game like the rock lee under asuma
> 
> and only people who read the manga would really want asuma to be in it now



he was already in GNT series but he helped ino out.


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 27, 2007)

sorry guys, its fake...
new pic:
*Link Removed*
yondaime is totaly different now..look at his hair;


----------



## Hylian (Jan 27, 2007)

so the person who made it up decided to fix it?

now we know for sure its fake


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 27, 2007)

I find that hillarious...


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 27, 2007)

give it up dude it's not real.  all the pics look cut paste


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Jan 27, 2007)

Seems like it really is fake, then. Too bad. Oh well. Let's hope for some real new scans next time.


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 27, 2007)

honestly i don't see what the big deal is.  13 possibly, BIG possibly 15 (Sasori and Chiyo) characters isn't that bad for a game starting out with a new chapter in the storyline.  the first GNT had 7 to start 10 after unlocking the secret characters.  so this will definitely grow more in the sequel like the others.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 27, 2007)

so how can make Asuma with the chakra blades so perfect?


----------



## FFLN (Jan 27, 2007)

Hm... if you compare the model styles of Asuma and the Yondaime to Lee there, there are minor differences that you can see between the two. Asuma and Yondaime are rather smoothed out while Lee still has some jaggies around the edge.

At first I took it to be real, but after Lord Kohn mentioned the missing ン yesterday, that really made it seem as though the controller part was just placed on top of it, I began to doubt it more. Another thing I noticed which made me more suspicious was that it had Tomy 2006 at the bottom... I still wasn't sure if it was real or not though, but the change to Yondaime's face definitely marks it as fake.


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 27, 2007)

Noooo....


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 27, 2007)

Call me crazy, but for some reason I truly feel as if I could hold out for this one. And maybe even wait for the second... I remember being hyped up to the max for 3 and 4... but this EX one, it just seems that I'm not really into it due to the simple fact that there are only atleast 13 characters confirmed... I'll wait for some nice youtube vids to see what the playing style is like and and maybe read some reviews... and it's come up so suddenly too! Wasn't this game announced only around a month ago or so???


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 27, 2007)

Svenjamin said:


> Call me crazy, but for some reason I truly feel as if I could hold out for this one. And maybe even wait for the second... I remember being hyped up to the max for 3 and 4... but this EX one, it just seems that I'm not really into it due to the simple fact that there are only atleast 13 characters confirmed... I'll wait for some nice youtube vids to see what the playing style is like and and maybe read some reviews... and it's come up so suddenly too! Wasn't this game announced only around a month ago or so???


Well, with no Free Loader-esque device for the Wii yet there really is no reason to hurry.


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 27, 2007)

^ Still, I bet they started to work on this game right after they finished to do NGNT4.
Anyway, I'm going to wait for reviews as well, but that is pretty normal for any game, isn't it?


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 28, 2007)

Sariachan said:


> ^ Still, I bet they started to work on this game right after they finished to do NGNT4.
> Anyway, I'm going to wait for reviews as well, but that is pretty normal for any game, isn't it?



Not really... although to state the obvious, any game like Zelda, Mario platformers, or other major platformer from RareWare (atleast from N64 days) would be out of the question when it comes to waiting for reviews. I have so much trust in them. I guess the most disappointed I ever was in a game was perhaps DK64... it was more about collecting things and backtracking to other areas... but it was still awesome.

There seem to be a number of people concerned about the roster for this game. I'm not a great deal fussed since the game has come up out of nowhere as far as I'm concerned. I'd hope for it to be something like this:

*WARNING: SPOILERS*

*GNT EX 1*:
Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi
Gaara, Kankurou, Temari
Gai, Lee, Neji, Tenten
Itachi, Kisame, Deidara
Iruka, Jiraiya

*GNT EX 2*: +
Chiyo, Sasori, Hiruko
Yamato, Sai, Shodai, Nidai, Sandaime
Kabuto, Orochimaru, Sasuke, Anko
4T Naruto, Tsunade, Haku, Zabuza

*GNT EX 3*: +
Asuma, Shikamaru, Chouji, Ino
Kurenai, Kiba, Shino, Hinata
Hidan, Kakuzu, Yugito
Kimimaro, Sakon, Tayuya, Kidoumaru, Jirobou

There are still characters that are yet to be revealed, surely the Kakashi Gaiden characters would be somewhere in there... but there just seem to be a HUGE amount of characters to include. But on the bright side, all the character models from previous games still exist, and altering them might not be too hard, IF they choose to change them that is. I would hope for base forms for the sound 5 and obviously the updated costumes.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I like your idea. And perhaps adding in Izumo and Kotetsu too when they get to the Hidan arc.


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Jan 28, 2007)

Svenjamin said:


> Call me crazy, but for some reason I truly feel as if I could hold out for this one. And maybe even wait for the second... I remember being hyped up to the max for 3 and 4... but this EX one, it just seems that I'm not really into it due to the simple fact that there are only atleast 13 characters confirmed... I'll wait for some nice youtube vids to see what the playing style is like and and maybe read some reviews... and it's come up so suddenly too! Wasn't this game announced only around a month ago or so???



I'm thinking the same thing, I'm a little hesitant at the moment, since we still don't know if the old characters are still in. If they are still there, I will buy it immedietly when it comes out. But from almost 40 characters to not even half of that in the next game doesn't sound so exciting... I still want to play as my old favorite characters. But hopefully all the old ones will be in this game too. Then there's no problem. =)


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 28, 2007)

By the time we have a Wii freeloader we should know for sure which characters will be in it. Although I really doubt they would omit so many characters from GNT1-4. Take the sandaime for example, he appeared in the games even after his death - so I don't see why Orochimaru, Kabuto, etc will not return. And we don't yet know when KG will air, maybe the characters from that will be in as secret chars 

I'm just thinkin that by the time we have a freeloader we'll know whether or not the game is good enough to get.


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 28, 2007)

^^why don't you people think that they're trying to wipe the slate clean and start fresh?


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 28, 2007)

thesh00ter said:


> ^^why don't you people think that they're trying to wipe the slate clean and start fresh?


Because so far there's not been much that looks that way   also they've so far gained a lot of success from cashing in with update/addon style sequels so business-wise, it makes sense for them to do it again, even if we don't want them to.


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 28, 2007)

^well it's too late.  looks like this is it as far as characters go.

like i said before Chiyo and Sasori are good canidates but old school characters, come on.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 28, 2007)

well I hope they at 2 characters (sasori & chiyo) to the game.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 28, 2007)

> I'm not a great deal fussed since the game has come up out of nowhere as far as I'm concerned.


 FYI the game has come out anualy for the past 4 years.....


----------



## Si Style (Jan 28, 2007)

Shikamaru's confirmed as is one/two tail Naruto.


But he's only got a tiny part in the time frame they're basing the character selection on. By rights, if Shikamaru's in, Chiyo and Sasori should definitely be in, as should Iruka, Tsunade, Jiraiya and Zetsu


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 28, 2007)

Shikamaru's like the main character... don't you compare him to Sasori!

Anywho, what's the official site of this game?


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jan 28, 2007)

Geg said:


> here
> 
> ^That's the official Japanese site.


Oh wow, so there really is minigames  that's got me a little more hyped for this game. If the game comes out as a special edition with that pouch I might buy it even though I can't play it


----------



## MS81 (Jan 29, 2007)

damn I just hope Sasori and Chiyo are in the game.


----------



## Chopper (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow.  I am so excited. Awesome graphics too!!


----------



## Ryuuken + (Jan 29, 2007)

this making me want to get a japanese wii. anyway, if deidara is in this game then all the characters from the rescue gaara arc should be in there.

i think we will get 4 akatsuki, sai, and yamato because i think this game will extend to the sasuke and sai arc


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 29, 2007)

^I don't think it would extend _that_ long. I mean, the game is released a week after the one hour special of Shippuuden so that would be huge ass spoilers.


----------



## TheoDerek (Jan 29, 2007)

Where do you people find out information about the freeloader for the Wii that Datel is working on?  The only place I have seen anything about it is gamefaqs.  And is there any new info yet?


----------



## Ryuuken + (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah i wanna about that myself


----------



## FFLN (Jan 29, 2007)

I think it should be on their website. That's where the original message was that informed us about their research into development of a Wiiloader anyway.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 30, 2007)

I wonder if they got any new info.


----------



## TheoDerek (Jan 30, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I wonder if they got any new info.


I read some things about people who e-mailed Datel asking and the only reply they gave was "It's currently in development."  So I guess it's still the same.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sasuke3759 said:


> I read some things about people who e-mailed Datel asking and the only reply they gave was "It's currently in development."  So I guess it's still the same.



damn they need to hurry or I won't buy a wii anytime soon.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 30, 2007)

Buy a Japanese one then.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Jan 31, 2007)

ok yeah i have thought about this, but there are only two japanese imports that i wanna that badly and those are this game and that bleach game, the rest are games playable on the US wii. also i was just thinking about getting both and then when a freeloader for wii comes out then i would just sell the jap one on ebay or something


----------



## MS81 (Jan 31, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Buy a Japanese one then.



I was thinking the same thing when I realized that the Japanese one cost $400 and it's not 360 money worthy yet IMHO.


----------



## TheoDerek (Jan 31, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I realized that the Japanese one cost $400 and it's not 360 money worthy yet IMHO.


Especially when you can buy an American one for $250.  Personally, I already have an American Wii so I'm just going to wait for the freeloader.

I'm a huge fan of the GNT series, but I don't have $400 to blow on the Japanese version of a system I already have.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, the $400 can mean the difference between having Vista or XP, paying a couple of tickets or having a warrant put out for your arrest, a new video card or bearing with your 10 FPS rate while being headshot, an Xbox 360 or just sticking with your Xbox... or whatever box, and it'll also mean the difference between playing Naruto Taisen EX and posting about how fun and awesome it is or... just reading this thread and screaming for a Wiiloader while drooling at the screenshots and videos.

As for myself... I don't really know what I'll do for that last one.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 31, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Yeah, the $400 can mean the difference between having Vista or XP, paying a couple of tickets or having a warrant put out for your arrest, a new video card or bearing with your 10 FPS rate while being headshot, an Xbox 360 or just sticking with your Xbox... or whatever box, and it'll also mean the difference between playing Naruto Taisen EX and posting about how fun and awesome it is or... just reading this thread and screaming for a Wiiloader while drooling at the screenshots and videos.
> 
> As for myself... I don't really know what I'll do for that last one.



I don't want the game that bad to scream over the internet.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be content at first with vids of the supers on Youtube.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 31, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I don't want the game that bad to scream over the internet.



Don't be ashamed if you do though, it'll be understandable.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 31, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Don't be ashamed if you do though, it'll be understandable.



 I know you can't stand it if Datel won't make a wiiloader I already have Japanese ps2 so I can pre-order Accel if I wanted a pt.2 Naruto game.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 1, 2007)

Who's talking about Accel in here though?

Anyway, I'll be checking for the Wiiloader... but if I get my Taisen EX in first and I get tired of waiting for the Loader, I may just get a JP Wii on an impulse buy. That'll depend upon first impressions from those who'll be able to play it though. Two Wiis wouldn't be too bad if it came down to that...


----------



## MS81 (Feb 1, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Who's talking about Accel in here though?
> 
> Anyway, I'll be checking for the Wiiloader... but if I get my Taisen EX in first and I get tired of waiting for the Loader, I may just get a JP Wii on an impulse buy. That'll depend upon first impressions from those who'll be able to play it though. Two Wiis wouldn't be too bad if it came down to that...



it wouldn't but for me a Wii is not 360 money worthy ATM.


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 1, 2007)

I can wait, I just want to know IF the game is good, first of all. All Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen games were (even if the first one had too few characters and arenas, while the 4th hadn't the proper improvements in movements sets for some characters), but still we can't be sure about this new one as long as someone review it.


----------



## thesh00ter (Feb 1, 2007)

wow they really like keeping this game a secret.  just like GNT4.  u think they would have some more vids there's only like 3 weeks left.


----------



## narutoblaze (Feb 1, 2007)

You ppl are dumb there is a freeloader for Wii
http://us.codejunkies.com/home.asp?c=US&cr=USD&cs=$&r=0&l=1
And the game supports GC controllers


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 1, 2007)

Narutoblaze, would you actually read the whole article? It says that the later versions of the Gamecube Freeloader work with Gamecube games on the Wii. It DOESN"T work with Wii games. Good first post btw...calling people dumb.


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 1, 2007)

No it says it now has aFreeloader for the wii so you can play GC IMports. There still working on a Freeloader for the Wii.


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 1, 2007)

'If you have one of the later versions of Action Replay or FreeLoader for GameCube, you can use it on your Nintendo Wii when playing GameCube games. It won’t work with Wii – titles – it’s a GameCube product after all – but those who trade in their Cubes and invest in a Wii can carry on playing their imported GameCube games with FreeLoader and enhancing the experience with Action Replay.

But will there be a FreeLoader or Action Replay for the Wii?”, we hear you cry. “We want to play multiregion Wii games, and bust them wide open too!” All we can say at present is watch this space – we’re working on it, and if it’s possible, you’ll be the first to know.'

For anyone who's too lazy to copy paste the link.


----------



## Splyte (Feb 1, 2007)

dunno if this has been posted before here but o well.

Hiruko Sasori on boxart
Hiyori

got it from gamefaqs:
Tears Beneath the Mask=


----------



## FFLN (Feb 1, 2007)

Hm... it's difficult to really tell which one is the correct one... I guess the one with Sasori could be the final boxart... or a fake.

Anyway, it doesn't seem like they're keeping anything secret in the game. They certainly didn't for GNT4 or any of the other Taisen games. People pretty much already knew the final unlockable characters in each game, if they looked for it.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 1, 2007)

the pic looks pretty real to me.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 1, 2007)

They got my boy Neji in it, nice, nice.

If they put Shikamaru in it, he's going to extremely broken.


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 1, 2007)

I can't  see the pic...  ;__;


----------



## FFLN (Feb 1, 2007)

I couldn't see it the first time either. I had to manually enter it into the address bar before it would show up.

That second cover though... it really doesn't seem like it's real. They just moved Deidara's same pic over and then added in Sasori's face. It would be cool if he was in, but... it just doesn't really seem like it's the real deal since the main images so far still have Deidara in the middle. Unless they just finished up Sasori's stuff and decided that it would be okay to throw him in, it seems like this one might've been edited by someone other than the company. 

But I guess we'll see in the coming weeks.


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 1, 2007)

I was reading the gamefaqs thread that pic came from and one of the members posted a pic of the GNT4 box that didn't have CS2 Sasuke on it.  That means before they have waited untill the last minute to get the final box art out.

All in all I say it looks like there is a pretty good chance Sasori will be playable.


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Feb 1, 2007)

Hard to tell if this one's real or not... but it certainly could be. Hmm...


----------



## Twilit (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't know if this was posted, but, NEW AD!!!

Link removed


----------



## FFLN (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes, it's been posted.


----------



## Svenjamin (Feb 1, 2007)

That ad isn't new, it was posted a few days ago, with the last raw anyway. But still thanx


----------



## TheWon (Feb 2, 2007)

Guys you know that boxart that was posted early. It might be real. A guy at gamefaqs posted a link to a Japan amazon site this is selling it.

Check it out.


It's the same boxart!


----------



## McAleeCh (Feb 2, 2007)

The new boxart is also on TV Tokyo's official Naruto page:



It's definitely real. =P So that's the one character I felt was missing in this game filled in (though I doubt he'll have his transformed states available in a game released so early). Shikamaru would be nice, but since he won't have actually done anything at that point in the series it's unlikely. = S Mind you, neither has Temari, and they put her in it..

Hopefully Chiyo and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Two-tail Naruto


 will be in it, too, though I doubt it from what we've seen so far. Then again, ask me a few days ago and I would've been certain that Sasori wasn't in it either..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 2, 2007)

sasori dana!!!!


----------



## MFauli (Feb 2, 2007)

McAleeCh said:


> Hopefully Chiyo and
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wouldnt it have to be 3-tails? Afaik Naruto can control up to 3-tails and used them fighting Deidara.




But yeah, please make Chiyo the 2nd last unlockable character, giving her Sakura as her standard-puppet, with her 10-special-puppets as...a special xD
Would be too freaking hilarious if she?d fought with Sakura ^^

And last unlockable...Sasori?s true appearance please. Hiraku only would be a disappointment.


----------



## Angel Alexiel (Feb 2, 2007)

bump.

this was posted today on 
thinks Suede is the best brit-pop band ever

not exactly a freeloader but its a start


----------



## Kayuuko (Feb 2, 2007)

Don't think...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasori in his true form will be in this game already (or in any of the new games)... We have the whole rescue Gaara arc, with the fights Gaara vs. Deidara, Kankurou vs. Hiruko Sasori, Team Kakashi vs. Itachi and Team Gai vs. Kisame... It takes awhile until we get to the Sakura/Chiyo vs. Sasori fight so... my guess is that he will be the "STAR" of the next games...


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 2, 2007)

However, I like more Hiruko.  ^^


----------



## TheWon (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is some more proof. The BOx art again with the PS2 game.
Comic: "Not a carpet"


----------



## Hylian (Feb 2, 2007)

ye but i dont wanna control the fat puppet sasori..


----------



## FFLN (Feb 2, 2007)

Woo! Another character then.

That Wiikey looks like it'll only be available to those who can solder a chip inside their Wii without messing it up instead.


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 2, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> ye but i dont wanna control the fat puppet sasori..


Well, that's a matter of taste... I do want to control it instead. I love puppets and Hiruko was one of the best one!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 3, 2007)

i want all 3 puppet phases, 100 puppets  any big box art pics


----------



## TheWon (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Seany (Feb 3, 2007)

im fine with just Sasori in Hiruko. Tis my favourite form anyway.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 4, 2007)

damn I'm going buy a Wiikey if the Wiiloader don't come out.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 4, 2007)

If you do, tell us how you installed it and if you messed up your Wii in the process.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Feb 4, 2007)

oh ok the wiikey comes out next week right?! so they should have some wii's with the chip installed in it already by a week or two after the release of the chip


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll just wait for a Freeloader or buy a JP Wii... ^^'


----------



## MS81 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sariachan said:


> I'll just wait for a Freeloader or buy a JP Wii... ^^'



I'm going to wait for the wiiloader last time my friend had his Dreamcast modded his went haywired after a while(like a 2years after he bought it).


----------



## Ryuuken + (Feb 4, 2007)

i probably will get the wiiloader later on but for now i will just get the modded wii whenever it comes out


----------



## FFLN (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't think they're selling modded Wiis. They're just selling the chip to mod the Wii with. You might find some modded Wiis on eBay or other places... but that might just turn out to be more expensive than just getting a JP Wii.

As it gets closer to Feb. 22nd... I'll wait and see how desperate I get in wanting to play Taisen EX. Already have it pre-ordered... so I may not hold out while waiting with the game in-hand. Of course, that'll depend upon other things as well.


----------



## Zenou (Feb 6, 2007)

Yo, I found something interesting in the latest (US) Shonen Jump.


o.O Tomy? It's gotta be this game.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2007)

that looks like american naruto games, and i don't even see tomy there.  In the US naruto games on Game cube are from...bandai?


----------



## Zenou (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you mean you don't see Tomy? "TOMY wants to make sure..." It's not hard to miss... and how would it be a US Wii game? It's Tomy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2007)

haha, i'll break it down for you:

[L impersonation]the ad is in english, Japanese shonen jump wouldn't advertise english, US shonen jump wouldn't advertise japanese import games.

The ad says Tomy, that's peculiar, but the contest is not for a naruto wii game, it's for "a wii game" scratch that it's not even for a wii game it's for a flat screen tv. 

the contest is judged in the US by shonen jump US.

the pics are all pre-timeskip

etc.... [/L impersonation]

ur effort is appreciated, reps if u drop it or can prove me wrong


----------



## Zenou (Feb 6, 2007)

It's not advertising any game. What are you talking about?

How can you not understand the simple concept that TOMY is trying to gather data of which character ranks high in the favorites?

SJ makes a contest sponsored by TOMY, sends results to TOMY. It's simple... I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2007)

haha, ok,  nevermind , i read ur post the wrong way


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 6, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> that looks like american naruto games, and i don't even see tomy there.  In the US naruto games on Game cube are from...bandai?


TOMY handles the Naruto games for Nintendo systems while Bandai Namco handles the Playstation ones.

Interesting how they ask that. I dunno if it would be this game though since I'm sure the game's already through the final developing stages. 

It'd be real awesome if the Sound Ninja ever make it into the game. I'm interested in seeing how Dosu, Zaku, and Kin would play.


----------



## Zenou (Feb 6, 2007)

> Interesting how they ask that. I dunno if it would be this game though since I'm sure the game's already through the final developing stages.


That's true, it's due out in like 2 weeks. Although they could easily grab a character from NGNT4 (even though it would be pre-timeskip).

Since this issue just came out (March edition), I'm confused now that the game is due out really soon... Maybe they're planning EX 2 already, lawl.

[EDIT] Wait wait... "Which Naruto character in a Wii game", it doesn't say a Naruto game. Perhaps Battle Stadium DON 2 for Wii? But no... TOMY didn't make DON, did they?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 6, 2007)

Nope, Bandai Namco actually did that one since they have the license to those three series.

I don't really care about D.O.N. but I really don't think a sequel to that is really necessary.


----------



## Zenou (Feb 6, 2007)

Well I guess it's pretty obvious it's not for this game. By the time they get the results (contest ends), the game will be out. Wtf. -.-


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2007)

you know what zeno, do u recall hitting ur head today? u might want to check for bruises  jk


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 6, 2007)

The results could be for the 3rd and 4th GNT games exclusive to Wii. *shrug*

We haven't gotten those titles in English yet and seeing as how the Wii has already reigned over GCN, there's a slim chance they will be GCN releases stateside. Who knows.


----------



## Zenou (Feb 6, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> The results could be for the 3rd and 4th GNT games exclusive to Wii. *shrug*
> 
> We haven't gotten those titles in English yet and seeing as how the Wii has already reigned over GCN, there's a slim chance they will be GCN releases stateside. Who knows.



Hm, but it's Tomy. I don't think they deal with GNT for GC anymore. They're done with it. D3 is releasing it in the US.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2007)

anybody visit that url?


----------



## Zenou (Feb 6, 2007)

Doesn't seem to be up yet. The SJ issue is March, so I don't think it's open yet.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 6, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Hm, but it's Tomy. I don't think they deal with GNT for GC anymore. They're done with it. D3 is releasing it in the US.


TOMY develops the game along with Eighting, it's D3 that publishes/distributes them.


----------



## Zenou (Feb 6, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> TOMY develops the game along with Eighting, it's D3 that publishes/distributes them.



So you're saying TOMY makes the changes (dub voices etc) when released in the US?


----------



## MS81 (Feb 6, 2007)

instead of making GNT 3-4 for GC U.S. gamers will get it for Wii. 

 kyu  Count me in.


----------



## Nice Gai (Feb 6, 2007)

I may have to get a mod chip but I dont want to screw up my system. I prefer the freeloader. I havent heard any updates except wiiloader is on its way thats it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 6, 2007)

Zeno said:


> So you're saying TOMY makes the changes (dub voices etc) when released in the US?


Never said that. I dunno how they do it. Your post was quite confusing for me since it's already clear there aren't gonna be any more GCN games. I'm saying that ports can be possible, seeing as how GCN is over with.


----------



## Zenou (Feb 6, 2007)

How is my post confusing? There may not be many new GC games made, but there's nothing stopping them from translating the NGNT games and releasing them in the US.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 6, 2007)

damn it datel hurry the fork up.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 6, 2007)

Zeno said:


> That's true, it's due out in like 2 weeks. Although they could easily grab a character from NGNT4 (even though it would be pre-timeskip).
> 
> Since this issue just came out (March edition), I'm confused now that the game is due out really soon... Maybe they're planning EX 2 already, lawl.
> 
> [EDIT] Wait wait... "Which Naruto character in a Wii game", it doesn't say a Naruto game. Perhaps Battle Stadium DON 2 for Wii? But no... TOMY didn't make DON, did they?



Bandai has the license for that game but Eighting developed it. The same group that developed Naruto GNT series. Tomy just disturbers the GC Naruto games. They don't actually create it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 6, 2007)

Zeno said:


> How is my post confusing? There may not be many new GC games made, but there's nothing stopping them from translating the NGNT games and releasing them in the US.


Nevermind that. Anyways, yeah they could translate the rest and release it stateside but then that would be like the last GC games ever, and we know GCN is over with so that's why I see it less likely to happen. Although I also think they can port those into Wii games with extras or something. Just a thought.


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 7, 2007)

Just to let you know, in Europe the NGNT games have the original JP dubbing.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 7, 2007)

Meaning what exactly? English text, but same Japanese voices? Or is the audio change an option?


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 7, 2007)

I didn't check the game texts language... there is English for sure, but maybe Franch, German, Spanish and Italian too.
All the voices in the game were left in Japanese, though (which is a really good thing).  ^^


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow, I see. Hah, I knew they totally had space for it. I mean, even _Sonic Adventure 2: Battle _ had waaaays more content and it had language option! But the first CoN didn't include that. Sometimes I wish Bandai Namco was responsible for GNT instead of TOMY. I mean, Soul Calibur III kept Japanese voices with no dubbing. =/ Oh well.


----------



## Svenjamin (Feb 9, 2007)

I would MUCH prefer to play this game in Japanese. In English, after seeing the vids, the taunts sound so corny! But i sorta can't help to like them.

It's just annoying to hear "Fire style jootsu!" instead of "Katon! Goukakyu no jutsu!". I'm not Japanese, so I can't tell if that sounded corny or dramatic, I just assume it's dramatic.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 9, 2007)

Well, "Fire Style Jutsu" doesn't make sense in the first place. It's more like "Fire Style, Fireball Jutsu!"

"And for the finishing touch...!" sounds pretty corny as well. I do like how they did Gai's special though.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 10, 2007)

NArutimate Hero series got a confirmation of pre time skip characters. Did GNT get such a confirmation?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 10, 2007)

Narutimate Accel has old characters? Hm, quite interesting. As for GNT EX, there's no current word of it.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 10, 2007)

Well.. we don't know if all of them from NH3 are back but yeah.. there's even Pre Time-Skip Naruto in one of the screenshots. Important battles will be in it for sure.. like Haku and Zabuza.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 10, 2007)

Sounds like it's a expanded story mode or something. But then that would be a lot of battles and hours of gameplay.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 10, 2007)

we ain't got no new news?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 10, 2007)

the game is out soon enough anyway...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

Random intrusion!

Can't wait for this...also can't wait for a way to play it...


----------



## Volken (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd actually just like it to be only Part 2 characters. It makes it feel like a totally new game rather than a recycled game, which is what 2 and maybe 4 seemed like. But if they can only include less than 10 characters from Part 2, then I guess they have to include Part 1 characters.

And if Datel keeps this up, I'll have to put Datel out of business with my own freeloader. That'll teach them not to keep fans waiting.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

No no no no! They better include everyone who was in the first 4 games...more characters the better, I don't give a crap what part they're from...

I'm just wondering what they're gonna do for super moves...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 11, 2007)

They can at least add old characters that they never bothered to add in GNT 4 like Shizune, Asuma, or Kurenai. The Genin involved in the Sasuke mission should've had their new specials too.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

Wonder if any filler will come into play...

...Hinata's crazy new super?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 12, 2007)

Filler?! Omg they can give Mizuki a tiger transformation!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Filler?! Omg they can give Mizuki a tiger transformation!!!



Now that would be hilarious!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol, well at least it wouldn;t make him an Iruka clone anymore...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2007)

Haha yeah. Wonder if they'll give him his little bomb trap thingy...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah! And add Kabuto's two retarded teammates from the Chuunin Exam! That guy was in the filler too! (OMG WHY?!) Oh and Kappa-men. 

*Neji's 8 Trigrams 128 Palms*


----------



## Volken (Feb 12, 2007)

And we should be able to play as the ryounin! We could throw pots and pans and eat our own food for energy boosts!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 12, 2007)

No. Before we EVER see Kabuto's teammates in game, I want Dosu, Zaku, and Kin GOD DAMNIT!


----------



## Atmosphere (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, that good looks game good thing the Wii have online game play with over people


----------



## MS81 (Feb 12, 2007)

I want to see some new pics.


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 12, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I want to see some new pics.



Me too! More pics please


----------



## Volken (Feb 12, 2007)

I just want this stupid freeloader to come out so I can actually play the game!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 12, 2007)

^Well you could get a Japanese Wii...



Ritzbitz8 said:


> No. Before we EVER see Kabuto's teammates in game, I want Dosu, Zaku, and Kin GOD DAMNIT!


rofl. Agreed very much. And we need the first two Kage as well.


----------



## Volken (Feb 12, 2007)

That'll have to be my last resort. I want the game badly, but another 250 bucks for a JP Wii won't be worth it. There aren't enough JP games to get another Wii. I'll give Datel 4 months before I buy a JP Wii.

And the first two Hokage would be awesome for the game. It'd be so fun to play as them. If only the anime showed KG, then maybe we'd have Yondaime too.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2007)

It costs like $400+ to import a Wii...I already checked into it...


----------



## Volken (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess that's not so much if you think about all of the good games that'll come out only in Japan...  

Hopefully we won't need to consider buying a JP Wii if Datel can make this freeloader.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 12, 2007)

Has it been confirmed yet if that Asuma and Yondaime pic was fake or not?


----------



## Svenjamin (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't believe people are actually buying a WHOLE NEW WII just for this game? Do you have money coming out of your asses or something?

Edit: ^ I'm pretty sure that pic was a fake, the page looked NOTHING like the other scans... and there also hasn't been a ginormour scan like we have gotten from all the rest of the real pages either. It's pretty much fake. But don't worry, Asuma will be in eventually I'm sure


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm almost considering a Japanese Wii... for this... and Bleach...


----------



## Volken (Feb 12, 2007)

Svenjamin said:


> I can't believe people are actually buying a WHOLE NEW WII just for this game? Do you have money coming out of your asses or something?



I'll make money come out of my ass if that'll get me a JP Wii and copies of Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it may be smarter to wait for the Wiiloader though...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2007)

Svenjamin said:


> I can't believe people are actually buying a WHOLE NEW WII just for this game? Do you have money coming out of your asses or something?


Nope, I'm barely paying the food bills. But I've got a $5000 credit limit and a willingness to sell my soul for this game!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 12, 2007)

i'll buy ur soul for a japanese wii


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sure...if I can just figure out where I put the thing...


----------



## Ryuuken + (Feb 13, 2007)

i think u left it over there somewhere


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm definitely looking forward to playing Tenten in this one... she's my best char in GNT 4.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2007)

lawlz, TenTen, ha! Oh man I'm gonna clean up with Shikamaru now that he's gonna finally have a good super move. Minus his supers the only one who's close to his level is Itachi...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ugh, both of them are such piss offs with their teleport spamming... luckily I'm trained in the art of avoiding it.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Ugh, both of them are such piss offs with their teleport spamming... luckily I'm trained in the art of avoiding it.


:rofl AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl

Maybe you'll avoid some newbs, but _my_ Shikamaru will always outsmart you!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 13, 2007)

How do you know I'm a noob or not!? FIGHT ME!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2007)

I didn't say you were a newb, it matters not regardless of your skill level. You cannot outsmart my Shikamaru!!!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 13, 2007)

We'll see about that...


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Feb 13, 2007)

ummm if any1 didnt put pics in i found sum of the game.......
they sum good pics from play-asia


----------



## MS81 (Feb 13, 2007)

HakuKid13 said:


> ummm if any1 didnt put pics in i found sum of the game.......
> they sum good pics from play-asia



sorry playa but those pics is old but still good none the less.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 13, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> I'm definitely looking forward to playing Tenten in this one... she's my best char in GNT 4.


Me too. She was awesome in 4. I'm wonder just how much they'll change her fighting style now that they finally gave her giant ass blades.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2007)

I wonder if she'll get that huge stupid ball she threw at Kisame...that may be the most ridiculous weapon I've ever seen conceived... 

*Nmaster is not a fan of Ten-Ten*


----------



## Zenou (Feb 13, 2007)

Has anyone's WiiKey shipped out yet? It started shipping on the 12th.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2007)

Zeno said:


> It started shipping on the 12th.


*Allegedly*...I have seen no evidence to support that...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I wonder if she'll get that huge stupid ball she threw at Kisame...that may be the most ridiculous weapon I've ever seen conceived...
> 
> *Nmaster is not a fan of Ten-Ten*


Actually, you forget, she slapped an exploding tag on it too. That'd actually be a nice addition though.


Hmm.. you think Sakura would still have a super move that involves her Inner self, or will it just be her massive physical strength?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Actually, you forget, she slapped an exploding tag on it too. That'd actually be a nice addition though.


I didn't forget, I thought that made it funnier. All that work making that abomination...just to blow it up...  




QBnoYouko said:


> Hmm.. you think Sakura would still have a super move that involves her Inner self, or will it just be her massive physical strength?


I believe the scans showed her doing the big punch she does in like episode 1 or 2 of Shippuuden on Kakashi...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, but would she still have the Inner Sakura power? By now I'm sure that would hurt like hell after two and a half years. And that scan looked like she was using a pink Rasengan....


----------



## Zenou (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha, just as I posted... the shipping date changed. The WiiKey official site has been updated as well.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Yeah, but would she still have the Inner Sakura power? By now I'm sure that would hurt like hell after two and a half years. And that scan looked like she was using a pink Rasengan....


Oh yeah, forgot about that...so she'll probably have her punch (think Tsunade's super) and that pink chidori thing...



Zeno said:


> Haha, just as I posted... the shipping date changed. The WiiKey official site has been updated as well.


Thanks for the update. Yup, saying 16th-20th now...I think I'll wait a while to hear some other ppl's attempts with that before tearing open my Wii...


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 14, 2007)

I would definately wait and see if datel makes a wiiloader before trying the wiikey.  I have some experience soldering, but I would only chance it if a wiiloader was for some reason impossible.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about that...so she'll probably have her punch (think Tsunade's super) and that pink chidori thing...



Chidori!? Isn't that some type of medical jutsu?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 14, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Chidori!? Isn't that some type of medical jutsu?



noob and fail is a dangerous combination


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 14, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> noob and fail is a dangerous combination



No, NO. I mean what Sakura is using. >>


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 14, 2007)

Famitsu scored the new Naruto Wii game like this... 6/6/6/7  

ouchie


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 14, 2007)

Did they actually write the whole review or just kinda.. slapped on the score. 
If they did, can you share the site?


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 14, 2007)

Actualy GNT4 had a far better score in famitsu: 7 / 8 / 7 / 7 - (29/40)


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, no matter what, I'm getting this game. Even if the game isn't that great, I'll still be satisfied knowing that I have a Part 2 Naruto game.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

I worry about the Wii-specific controls...I honestly am not terribly excited about them...I just want my awesome fighter...


----------



## MS81 (Feb 14, 2007)

oh well I wanted the wii looks the games is bad and there's no info from datel so I'll get the japanese ps2 Naruto.

(I have a Japanese ps2)


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 14, 2007)

Famitsu votes are usually right... well, I'll wait for some more reviews (especially Jeoux-France one) and then I'll decide if buying this game.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

Famitsu's generally pretty good, but not with this series...Naruto GNT is so underrated...by _all_ reviewers...


----------



## thesh00ter (Feb 14, 2007)

good grief Charlie Brown, they're really keeping this game a secret.   no scans or video this week either.  it comes out next week.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

I know. I wish I could read the Famitsu review...might at least tell us about the controls a little...


----------



## mellow kirby (Feb 14, 2007)

Could someone please translate these 4 Naruto reviews?

thanks


----------



## MFauli (Feb 14, 2007)

Sariachan said:


> Famitsu votes are usually right...



Um, no, actually famitsu scores are the worst, right on top together with EDGE scores.
You know, Nintendogs and FF12 got a 40/40, while Twilight Princess or Resident Evil 4 didnt get it (they reasoned their decision on TP becasue the game was too difficult for them XD).
Also, look at scores of previous GNT-games. 29/40 for GNT4?
Sorry, but GNT4 is the best entry of the series, and overall one of the best beat'em ups out there.
Someone really needs to hurry and translate the 4 opinions of Famitsu-guys, because...when they scored it so low because they felt there were too few characters, that doesnt matter. If the gameplay is similiar to GNT1-4, i?ll buy it.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 14, 2007)

MFauli said:


> Um, no, actually famitsu scores are the worst, right on top together with EDGE scores.
> You know, Nintendogs and FF12 got a 40/40, while Twilight Princess or Resident Evil 4 didnt get it (they reasoned their decision on TP becasue the game was too difficult for them XD).
> Also, look at scores of previous GNT-games. 29/40 for GNT4?
> Sorry, but GNT4 is the best entry of the series, and overall one of the best beat'em ups out there.
> Someone really needs to hurry and translate the 4 opinions of Famitsu-guys, because...when they scored it so low because they felt there were too few characters, that doesnt matter. If the gameplay is similiar to GNT1-4, i?ll buy it.



I agree with whoever this is.


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

If they gave TP a lower score just because it was too difficult for them, I'm not trusting them at all on Naruto EX.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 14, 2007)

to each is own. sometimes I don't trust Ign or gamespot so I still get those low grade games. I bought N3 and I still play it.


----------



## MFauli (Feb 14, 2007)

I dont trust any reviewer.
I try to watch good quality gameplay-videos, and then read something from people that have the game. That?s the best method to find out if a game is great or not so.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 14, 2007)

People still post their biased opinions there as well.. I personally just look at the videos, screenshots and extra content of the game.


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 14, 2007)

volken330 said:


> If they gave TP a lower score just because it was too difficult for them, I'm not trusting them at all on Naruto EX.


No kidding  

For one, I think if a game is difficult it makes it better.  I would never lower the score of a game becasue it was hard.  That is one of the dumbest things I have ever heard.

And for two, if TP was too hard for them they are total n00bs.

*Prays to every god I can think of for a wiiloader*


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

The problem with videos and screenshots is that you can't actually see how the game is played. All you see is what's on the screen. You don't know how the controls feel or really how entertaining a game is. I like to look at many reviews and draw some general idea about the game from all of them combined. Even if some reviews are biased, you can still get a general sense of how the game feels from a review.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Famitsu's generally pretty good, but not with this series...Naruto GNT is so underrated...by _all_ reviewers...


Famitsu reviewers has always been known to have strict judging of games. Maybe the game doesn't have as much content as we thought it would? I mean, how far can the game even go when the only would only reach 3 episodes?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Even if some reviews are biased, you can still get a general sense of how the game feels from a review.


True, you can get a lot from a review. That is the review part, not necessarily the score...



QBnoYouko said:


> Famitsu reviewers has always been known to have strict judging of games. Maybe the game doesn't have as much content as we thought it would? I mean, how far can the game even go when the only would only reach 3 episodes?


I just don't think they are taking the fan service factor, or insanely fun multiplayer/replay-value factor into account.


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

Not many official game reviewers really take that into account. That's usually the one thing one has to get from the fans, not the pro game reviewers.


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 14, 2007)

MFauli said:


> Um, no, actually famitsu scores are the worst, right on top together with EDGE scores.
> You know, Nintendogs and FF12 got a 40/40, while Twilight Princess or Resident Evil 4 didnt get it (they reasoned their decision on TP becasue the game was too difficult for them XD).
> Also, look at scores of previous GNT-games. 29/40 for GNT4?
> Sorry, but GNT4 is the best entry of the series, and overall one of the best beat'em ups out there.
> Someone really needs to hurry and translate the 4 opinions of Famitsu-guys, because...when they scored it so low because they felt there were too few characters, that doesnt matter. If the gameplay is similiar to GNT1-4, i?ll buy it.


Nintendogs is a great game per se, but it has a great social value; FF is one of the most loved series in JP, but imho Resident Evil 4 and TP are both great games (TP I haven't finished yet, but I'm at the 3rd dungeon and I already think it's a masterpiece).
But other than that, we should also consider that even the first NGNT wasn't really good (few characters and stages). I just hope the problems aren't about the controls, but just the longevity, because in multiplayer it would last a lot more.



P.S. Check jeux-france.com for a relieable review, they reviewed the NGNT games for GC and I remember that they gave the 2nd or the 3rd one the right vote: 17/20.


----------



## destinator (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont think that the GNT series is that great. And at the moment I think the review could(!) be right. 8ing/tomy are slackers if it comes to add content. And well the newest trailer looks interesting...but not more. I thought about ordering it when I first saw it but now I dont feel like that anymore. Gonna wait for some more reviews and better quality clips.

Also there is something like a release trailer now: You can get it here


----------



## MFauli (Feb 15, 2007)

destinator said:


> I dont think that the GNT series is that great.



Well, then you´re wrong.

EDIT:


Omg, that video is awsome.
Ok, freeloader plz! xD


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 15, 2007)

That's going to be some game... there's like 2 attacks I saw people using. 
Maybe it's just because they are kids but don't you think it would get repedetive? 
Sure hope GC controller will  be useable....


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Feb 15, 2007)

Hm, I'm gonna have to rewatch that video later, can't hear all of what they are saying right now. (I'm sick, so my ears feels like they are barred  )

Was there really necessary of them to loop that song all the time?  It gets very repetitive.

The super attacks and everything looks very cool, and the characters are moving much faster... but it might have been speeded up, too.
 Hm, got to rewatch it a couple of times, so I'll see everything 

And, Nakiro, the GC controllers are confirmed, so don't worry. Although I'm definitely going to try out the crazy wiimote controls first.


----------



## MikoWolf (Feb 15, 2007)

gief bether vid quality


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 15, 2007)

Awesome trailer, it doesn't seem bad seeing that, but I'll wait for some more reviews/gamers opinions anyway before buying it.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 15, 2007)

Same trailer on official website (not much better quality though):
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Jigoku​_Shoujo​_Futakomori​_-​_09​_[FCB024EE].avi

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I WANT I WANT I WANT! So awesome...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 15, 2007)

I friggin' said that...hence the word "same"...it's just a _little_ less distorted...


----------



## Seany (Feb 15, 2007)

Man the supers look fucking boss, i cannot wait to play this .


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah I think it looks like they really did good with the supers...

I hope you can use the Classic controller or a Gamecube controller though...


----------



## Cero (Feb 15, 2007)

Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX, Is gonna be exellent, if anyone has seen the commerical (press link above) You will notice 4 things:

-Its easy to control
-There are many characters
-It seems it is up to 4 players
-And adorable japanese children like the game


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 15, 2007)

I'd say the control thing is hard to tell until we actually play it...and I'm worried 'cause it's not showing me near enough characters (I need everyone from GNT4 too!)...it is confirmed 4 players (of course, GNT2-4 were)...but I agree any endorsement from Japanese children is a plus...


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 15, 2007)

its already confirmed you can use both the wiimote, GC controller and classic controller;


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 15, 2007)

Awesome, thanks. I wasn't sure...that makes me happy. ^_^


----------



## MS81 (Feb 15, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Same trailer on official website (not much better quality though):
> KH2 Final Mix
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I WANT I WANT I WANT! So awesome...



I want this game sooooo bad now.


----------



## Volken (Feb 15, 2007)

The supers all look awesome! I also liked how the stages have at least some component that factors into the gameplay, like the stump or the railings. But it looked like all you do to attack is wave the wiimote up and down. It seem a lot like button-mashing except with the wiimote.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

So how does this game control and what not? who is all in it and is it an improvement above 4? i mean the transition from GNT 3 to 4 was not much imo. 

Can someone give me the low down of the game?


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Feb 15, 2007)

volken330 said:


> The supers all look awesome! I also liked how the stages have at least some component that factors into the gameplay, like the stump or the railings. But it looked like all you do to attack is wave the wiimote up and down. It seem a lot like button-mashing except with the wiimote.



The new expression with the wii for button-mashing would be... Swing-mashing? Or point-mashing?


----------



## Seany (Feb 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So how does this game control and what not? who is all in it and is it an improvement above 4? i mean the transition from GNT 3 to 4 was not much imo.
> 
> Can someone give me the low down of the game?



Well swinging the Wii romote different ways seems to activate different combos, and in the middle of supers if you spin you control around, it charges up your attack, giving higher damage.


*Spoiler*: _character list_ 



Naruto
Sakura
Kakashi
Lee
Neji
Tenten
Gai
Gaara
Kankarou
Temari
Itachi
Kisame 
Deidara
& Sasori

So 14 in all. Not a bad amount for a new game series. It is quite a drop of characters from 4, but that doesn't really matter. It's more to look forward to now. 




It seems like most of the combos from the old games return, but with afew tweeks. All the supers are brand new. Looks like they spent alot of time on these. 4 player mode is still avalible.

Well overall its looking like a great game!


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 15, 2007)

I bought a wii just for this game, it better be good.

.and gai better be sick............or else


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Feb 15, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Naruto
> Sakura
> Kakashi
> Lee
> ...



i think there is also sasuke, if you look closely when itachi does his super it looks like he is doing it to sasuke.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 15, 2007)

Sasuke is most certainly in it...he's probably one of the last secret characters...

Kinda weird to think of Itachi as a starting character and Sasuke as a secret one...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2007)

I was about to say. Sasuke was my fav in the 3rd one, not so much in the 4th. But i used him mostly, also used neji and Naruto a bit. This game i'ma try to use everyone, but aslong as sasuke is as good as he was in the last games he'll probably be the character i use most. *Funny thing is i hate sasuke in the anime/manga but in all the games i like him*


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 16, 2007)

I know what you mean crazy. But since the first episode did that 9 volume jump to debut him right off the bat...I don't we have to worry about him not being there...


----------



## Ryuuken + (Feb 16, 2007)

this game needs at least 20 playable character IMO


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 16, 2007)

It needs more than GNT4...simple as that...no excuse for less IMO...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

20-22 characters is fine with me aslong as each fighting style is different i'm down  And yeah i agree Nmaster i'm sure sasuke will be there, just hoping he's as good as before, or hell, even better


----------



## thesh00ter (Feb 16, 2007)

^^^well it's too late the game is completed


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 16, 2007)

And it's out next week, same day when Episode 3 airs! Quite quick.

Must not have remembered hearing about this but was there anything new added to EX? Like, in GNT 4, they added the ability to sidestep while running, team supers, etc. Was there any new stuff for EX?


----------



## Cero (Feb 16, 2007)

Im not a great fan of the control scheme thought, swinging the remote up and down does not seem appealing.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 16, 2007)

I think Accel will overshadow GNT game this time... unless you guys get pre-times skip characters as well.


----------



## Lord_Kohn (Feb 16, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> And it's out next week, same day when Episode 3 airs! Quite quick.
> 
> Must not have remembered hearing about this but was there anything new added to EX? Like, in GNT 4, they added the ability to sidestep while running, team supers, etc. Was there any new stuff for EX?



Well, what we know of is the new "stage gimmicks", tree stumps and similar things on the stages, and also the "changing stages during battle"-thing, that hasn't really been explained.
 And then of course, the new controls. Otherwise I don't know if we've seen anything new?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 16, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> I think Accel will overshadow GNT game this time... unless you guys get pre-times skip characters as well.


You speak blasphemy. Those games are gonna need an entirely new fighting engine before they have a shred of chance of competing with GNT. Clunkiest fighter I've ever played...

I'm sure we get pre-timeskip characters...I mean that only makes sense...why _wouldn't_ they?


----------



## thesh00ter (Feb 16, 2007)

^^because they wanna start fresh.  because it's not time for a Naruto game with every single character in the series yet (i.e. Budokai in which DB series is over)


----------



## Hylian (Feb 16, 2007)

yea sasuke's definitely in this game. they even showed him in the first 8 minutes
of the first shippuuden episode. besides, he's like the most popular character


----------



## MS81 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just hope Kakashi has the MS jutsu.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 16, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> You speak blasphemy. Those games are gonna need an entirely new fighting engine before they have a shred of chance of competing with GNT. Clunkiest fighter I've ever played...
> 
> I'm sure we get pre-timeskip characters...I mean that only makes sense...why _wouldn't_ they?



I think that's rather a matter of opinion which fighting system is better.

Content of Accel will overshadow GNT:EX weather you are in denial or not, NH always had more content then GNT, unless they put time-skip characters in GNT then the gap that the two games share will only get bigger. Accel comes out on April 5th, GNT comes out Feb 22nd, and there hasn't been a single word about pre time-skip character. 

     GNT4
      NH3

I don't really want to argue with you about the fighting style.. although, just about every review I saw from the same people, gave NH3 a higher score.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 16, 2007)

did you guys noticed that Kakashi has double raikiri super move.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 16, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> I don't really want to argue with you about the fighting style.. although, just about every review I saw from the same people, gave NH3 a higher score.


Practically every human being I've ever encountered that has played both says NH is crap next to GNT...

Reviews mean nothing, I go by the con vote: NH3 sits there, half the time unplayed...while 3 GNT4 systems are going...with almost a consistent waiting line...and always 4 players going on each...

NH wins in fan service...GNT is just more fun...it stinks to because after seeing all the characters and awesome supers I was actually gonna buy NH3 for my roomate's PS2...'til I played it... :/

If they made a NH game with GNT's battle system and modes, that would be _the greatest game of all time_...


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 16, 2007)

> NH wins in fan service...GNT is just more fun...it stinks to because after seeing all the characters and awesome supers I was actually gonna buy NH3 for my roomate's PS2...'til I played it... :/



QFT!
just wanted to say that... NA will overshadow GNT? what makes you think that? cause it'll (probably) has more fanservice?
none of them is out yet, but peoples already saying NA will be better...

which chars are you guys looking forward to the most?
I so want to play as the new naruto, temari and deidara!


----------



## MS81 (Feb 16, 2007)

I will say that NH series were more fun than GNT series, but GNT overall was better. The 4 player madness that will go on in my house is outstanding.


----------



## destinator (Feb 16, 2007)

Geez sorry but please not another fanboy thread...why do 99,9% of all GNT players use fan service as their own argument against NH???


----------



## Cero (Feb 16, 2007)

I think i did see pre-time skip characters in the trailers. Sasuke was definitly in it, though he was in his pre-time skip uniform.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 16, 2007)

destinator said:


> Geez sorry but please not another fanboy thread...why do 99,9% of all GNT players use fan service as their own argument against NH???



OFF

cause someone said NA will be better while fanservice is the only thing we saw about NA... did someone actually play it? no? than all we can talk about is fanservice;

and i think NHs gameplay in nothing great... imo fanservice is that makes that game... and peoples saying NH is better doesnt even argue... just say that its better;


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't think you are listening to what I said.. I CLEARLY said it had more CONTENT!!! Meaning more characters, unlockables, better story mode, mini-games. 

As for the gameplay, everyone has their preferences. 

Wouldn't more fans mean that more people actually prefer the game? You are actually proving my point...


I made a new discussion for thread for this rather then posting many off-topic comments here, we should discuss it there. Link is in my signature.


----------



## Lujo (Feb 16, 2007)

oh...GREAT! GNT 4 is one of the best fighters I?ve played...thist will own!

and Deidara ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> I think that's rather a matter of opinion which fighting system is better.
> 
> Content of Accel will overshadow GNT:EX weather you are in denial or not, NH always had more content then GNT, unless they put time-skip characters in GNT then the gap that the two games share will only get bigger. Accel comes out on April 5th, GNT comes out Feb 22nd, and there hasn't been a single word about pre time-skip character.
> 
> ...



Agreed i've always liked NH games more. I actually played the gamecube games first but NH is just more fun. But i do like both, but i need to mod my PS2 to play accel.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 16, 2007)

I listened... you said NA will overshadow GNT; 


> I think Accel will overshadow GNT game this time... unless you guys get pre-times skip characters as well



I commented this comment;

?
I didnt say Nh has more fan or anything... i dont know what you mean;

and Im not that interested; but this thread should be about GNT ex, not how NA will be better..."content" wise...


----------



## MS81 (Feb 16, 2007)

destinator said:


> Geez sorry but please not another fanboy thread...why do 99,9% of all GNT players use fan service as their own argument against NH???



no one came in the Accel thread and said that the Wii version is better because you could play up to 4 players now did they?

So I suggest you guys don't come in here and talk about Accel is better obviously the ppl that are in here don't have a modded or a Japanese ps2(except me).


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Feb 16, 2007)

please guys you are giving us NH players a bad name. i really want to buy EX i just hope a freeloader comes out soon.


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 16, 2007)

the 1 and only jj said:


> please guys you are giving us NH players a bad name. i really want to buy EX *i just hope a freeloader comes out soon.*


Yeah

And the anime gives me new hope that Sasuke will be in the game.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 16, 2007)

Was that Sasuke in the trailer? I thought it was Kakashi who was being taken hit by Itachi's special.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Feb 17, 2007)

no it's sasuke because of the hair style. Plus i dought they would make any game not including sasuke because he is one of the most popular chracters in the anime.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 17, 2007)

Since when does Sasuke have Chunnin Vest... and long pants... you need to look at the trailer again...it's Kakashi.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 17, 2007)

Yah, I see Kakashi too... unless you're talking about a scene that was not somewhere in the middle...


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 17, 2007)

yeah, thats kakashi... they showed everyones special who were in the trailer, and we didnt see Sasuke's;
also its logical, since Itachi used that genjutsu on Kakashi;
...and the guy in the genjutsu is totally Kakashi...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 17, 2007)

Speaking of specials, it looks like they gave Naruto a different Rasengan attack style. It's like his Uzumaki Naruto Rendan except the last kick is a Rasengan attack. Looks neat in the video.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn I can't wait to use the sharingan copy jutsu with Kakashi.

did anyone ever use the copy super jutsu.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 17, 2007)

I've used it plenty of times before. When I played the original GNT, I was thinking there was no difference between Kakashi and Sharingan Kakashi. It wasn't until I was playing my friend's GNT4 that I found out about the special when he suddenly copied Naruto's Rendan special. 

Got to say though, some of the specials he copies are hilarious. If it's Sakura, we get to see Inner Kakashi!! Copying Kiba is pretty funny too.


----------



## Volken (Feb 17, 2007)

It's was awesome using it and seeing all of the supers performed by Kakashi but I could never pull it off in a real battle. My friends and I would just set it up just to see what each would look like, but it never worked when the battle was serious.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 18, 2007)

Also, the chance for using their copied specials against them is slim, because out of the entire cast of fighters, there are only a handful that the Sharingan will work on. That said, I've only used it a few times in an actual battle, mainly because the other person forgets that I can copy their special. His Raikiri combo is stronger anyway.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, there's certainly a low chance you can really pull of copying. Unless it was a comp, the opponent would know what's coming sometimes. 

It's funny how Kakashi can copy certain ones in the early games but took them out later. For instance, Kakashi was able to copy Ino's special in GNT2 and also Kyuubi Naruto's special in GNT1 but following after they were omitted. And of course, in 1 and 2, Sharingan Kakashi can copy his own special and you could repeat the whole thing causing an endless cycle until someone screws up (player doesn't counter by copying or the other player didn't charge Raikiri).


----------



## MFauli (Feb 18, 2007)

destinator said:


> Geez sorry but please not another fanboy thread...why do 99,9% of all GNT players use fan service as their own argument against NH???



Well, i?ve never seen a NH-fan using the "great gameplay" of NH as their argument ;-)


----------



## MS81 (Feb 18, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Yeah, there's certainly a low chance you can really pull of copying. Unless it was a comp, the opponent would know what's coming sometimes.
> 
> It's funny how Kakashi can copy certain ones in the early games but took them out later. For instance, Kakashi was able to copy Ino's special in GNT2 and also Kyuubi Naruto's special in GNT1 but following after they were omitted. And of course, in 1 and 2, Sharingan Kakashi can copy his own special and you could repeat the whole thing causing an endless cycle until someone screws up (player doesn't counter by copying or the other player didn't charge Raikiri).



do you think Kakashi will be able to copy Naruto Kagebushin double rasengan combo?

I only had pt.3 and 4 so I didn't know that he could copy Ino's mind jutsu or Kyuubi Naruto's special. He did copy Shikamaru,Kiba,Lee,Zabuza and Naruto's kage bushin rendan.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 18, 2007)

MFauli said:


> Well, i?ve never seen a NH-fan using the "great gameplay" of NH as their argument ;-)



The dual Rasengan looked great.  


Discussion about GNT and NH was moved to another thread if you want to say something about that, say it there so we don't mess up this thread which was meant for GNT:EX.


----------



## Volken (Feb 18, 2007)

MS81 said:


> do you think Kakashi will be able to copy Naruto Kagebushin double rasengan combo?
> 
> I only had pt.3 and 4 so I didn't know that he could copy Ino's mind jutsu or Kyuubi Naruto's special. He did copy Shikamaru,Kiba,Lee,Zabuza and Naruto's kage bushin rendan.



In the other games, I think Kakashi's sharingan counter couldn't copy Naruto's rasengan, so I don't think that he'll be able to copy the double rasengan combo this time.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 18, 2007)

But we know now Kakashi can do Rasengan without even copying it...so it doesn't seem unrealistic for him to be able to counter that...


----------



## MS81 (Feb 18, 2007)

volken330 said:


> In the other games, I think Kakashi's sharingan counter couldn't copy Naruto's rasengan, so I don't think that he'll be able to copy the double rasengan combo this time.



Kakashi can use rasengan now so he might be able to use it.


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Feb 18, 2007)

u no youtube has a video of its trailer.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 18, 2007)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bbTtPL1jRs*

Really awesome.

Kicks so much,...... anus....


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2007)

Arse is the word your looking for...

I didn't catch it the first time...do I see the ability to hit people into other parts of a stage, as many Dragonball games do? Awesomeness...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah, maybe we can blow up the environment now haha. Sakura demolishing the earth with one fist, that'd be nice. I've always enjoyed that in the Budokai games. Also, I really hope there's more than just hiding behind stumps. @_@


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 19, 2007)

any played this game yet?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 19, 2007)

The game's not out until this Thursday.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 19, 2007)

donkey show pre ordered it? he has the jap. wii , he should play it , and give a review, so we sit here all sad about it


----------



## Ryuuken + (Feb 19, 2007)

Donkey is probably to into right now


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Feb 19, 2007)

I haven't seen these posted here yet:





It looks like if you have Sakura on your team, she can heal you. This game is looking better and better with each scan! I hope the Freeloader comes out soon.


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Feb 19, 2007)

So can anyone tell me how many characters are in this game,and who are they,thank's in advance.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Feb 19, 2007)

Haisekishou said:


> So can anyone tell me how many characters are in this game,and who are they,thank's in advance.



So far we know of:

Naruto
Sakura
Kakashi
Gai
Lee
Neji
Tenten
Gaara
Kankuro
Temari
Itachi
Deidara
Sasori


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Feb 19, 2007)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> So far we know of:
> 
> Naruto
> Sakura
> ...



thank you SM.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Feb 19, 2007)

No problem, glad to help!

Have any of you considered ordering the Wiikey? Its a mod chip for the Wii and it should be out this month.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 19, 2007)

sasori looks awesome, hope he can do all his tricks


----------



## thesh00ter (Feb 19, 2007)

ok that has to be without a doubt Kyuubi


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 19, 2007)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> I haven't seen these posted here yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. So now we know Sasori's confirmed, but is it just Hiruko? Even so, he still looks awesome.

And I see Kyuubi Naruto too! Hopefully he can go up to one tailed. Oh yeah, and I hope Kakashi still has his kancho Sennen Goroshi.


----------



## thesh00ter (Feb 19, 2007)

^don't forget Double Raikiri is shown as well


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Feb 19, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Awesome. So now we know Sasori's confirmed, but is it just Hiruko? Even so, he still looks awesome.
> 
> And I see Kyuubi Naruto too! Hopefully he can go up to one tailed. Oh yeah, and I hope Kakashi still has his kancho Sennen Goroshi.



That picture showing One-Tail Kyuubi Naruto looks like he has just transformed (extra chakra and smoke surrounding him) so I'm going to assume One-Tail is a transformation. Maybe 2 Tails will be a separate character with 3 Tail as a transformation; or better yet they're all transformations for Naruto.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 19, 2007)

Double rikiri is kinda old.....


----------



## FFLN (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't think Donkey Show would be playing it right now because it's not released until the 22nd. Although, I may be wrong and he may have somehow gotten it early from his import game shop or something. *sigh* I'll have my game, but I won't be able to play it.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 19, 2007)

It may be one more day before he gets it....


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 19, 2007)

so..... any ideas on when this game will be out in America? 1 year? 2, 3, 4 years?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 19, 2007)

Probably two years.......maybe a bit more.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 19, 2007)

Sasori's in it!? Awesome! 

And I see that scan confirms that Game Cube controllers are usable too. That's good news. I wouldn't want to have to only rely on the Wii mote if the learning curve is too high.


----------



## Volken (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't think that there will be much of a learning curve. It looks like all you have to do is swing the wiimote back and forth in two different directions to attack and the occasional button pressing for other moves. I actually think it might get too repetitive when attacking so I'm glad I can always come back to the good old GC controls if needed.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 19, 2007)

the motion controll looks awesome, no stupid buttons


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 20, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> It may be one more day before he gets it....



If america skips fillers(which it is likely to), mid to late 2008


----------



## thesh00ter (Feb 20, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Double rikiri is kinda old.....



maybe to u


----------



## MS81 (Feb 20, 2007)

thesh00ter said:


> maybe to u



it is old if you played Narutimate hero games he had it those as well.:kakathumb


----------



## thesh00ter (Feb 20, 2007)

^i realize that.  but now it's an official move and not made up for the reason to just top the other game.  oops did i say that out loud?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 20, 2007)

So it's valid in your game and it's not in other game... that just made my day. lol
If you think about it, Kakashi doesn't do the double Raikiri until 2 arcs from Gaara's Rescue. So don't try to act better if you're not.. thank you. 

Anywhooooo game comes out in 2 days.


----------



## Seany (Feb 20, 2007)

Sasori looks so cool


----------



## Volken (Feb 20, 2007)

Two days until launch, and here we are with no freeloader. Hopefully we'll get it really soon, because I'm dying to play this game!


----------



## MS81 (Feb 20, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Two days until launch, and here we are with no freeloader. Hopefully we'll get it really soon, because I'm dying to play this game!



I'm dying to play also.


----------



## destinator (Feb 20, 2007)

well playasia usually ships the game 2-3 days before the official release...I mean I got NH3 on the release day and I live in europe ^^

Also I think the sales gonna be hurt(okay just slightly) because there is no freeloader ^^
because for most people no freeloader=no game ^^


----------



## K-deps (Feb 20, 2007)

destinator said:


> well playasia usually ships the game 2-3 days before the official release...I mean I got NH3 on the release day and I live in europe ^^
> 
> Also I think the sales gonna be hurt(okay just slightly) because there is no freeloader ^^
> because for most people no freeloader=no game ^^



Donkey Show isn't most people


----------



## destinator (Feb 20, 2007)

Well then hes lucky...or try to get a modchip


----------



## NL|MegaMika (Feb 20, 2007)

For Nintendo's sake I hope Datel releases a FreeLoader for Wii soon, or I'll feel forced to buy a mod chip.


----------



## Volken (Feb 20, 2007)

Has anyone tried using the mod chip yet? I heard that it requires some soldering, and I'm afraid that I'll blow up my Wii.


----------



## destinator (Feb 20, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Has anyone tried using the mod chip yet? I heard that it requires some soldering, and I'm afraid that I'll blow up my Wii.


I think the wii chips are pretty easy to solder. If you know someone with a bit of knowledge it should be no problem. Ill still wiat for the confirmation that wiikey supports GNT EX


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 20, 2007)

destinator said:


> I think the wii chips are pretty easy to solder. If you know someone with a bit of knowledge it should be no problem. Ill still wiat for the confirmation that wiikey supports GNT EX





narutosimpson said:


> if u never soldered b4, i suggest u start practicing with wires and stuff first.  It's not easy, some people have a natural skill at making neat precise solders, some (like me) don't. and u'll probably want to invest in a high quality solder iron.  If the high quality solder iron cost 50-90 $, and 2 solder tubes cost 6 (one tube to get good at soldering things, one for in case), and ur kit cost 40, that's at least 100.  If you bust your wii that's another 260.  U r gonna risk $360+ to play NGT EX and other imports?
> 
> i forgot u may need a materiel called flux to add to ur solder...





I'll quote myself


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 20, 2007)

narutosimpson brings up a lot of good points.  I think everyone should read his post and consider everything before trying to solder on a wiikey.  If you don't have any experience soldering I highly adivse against using your Wii for the first try.  

When I first started soldering I had quite a bit of trouble and probably would have killed my Wii trying.

If you don't know what you're doing the Wiikey could be a huge waste of money.

I don't even know if I would be willing to try(even if everything goes ok with the wiikey you still have lost your warrenty).  I am for sure going to wait and see if a wiiloader is developed.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Feb 20, 2007)

The official site has updated with a section for a lot of the new stuff to the game. The page with the characters on it also says that there will be (two) secret characters not listed on the page; I think this excludes Sasori. I think the two characters are either going to be Sai & Sasuke or Jiraiya & Tsunade.


----------



## destinator (Feb 20, 2007)

That sounds like no old characters *lol* well secret characters...one vote for sasuke ^^ and orochimaru^^


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 20, 2007)

it's obvious its chiyo and sasuke.  Chiyo to to help beat sasori and sasuke cause the game has to have sasuke


----------



## Volken (Feb 20, 2007)

^Yeah, it'll probably be Chiyo and Sasuke. Sai hasn't done anything yet. Anime watchers don't even know that he's Sai. I don't think that Oro, Jiraiya, or Tsunade would be the secret characters because they were in the last games and they haven't changed much from Part 1 to Part 2.


----------



## thesh00ter (Feb 20, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> it's obvious its chiyo and sasuke.  Chiyo to to help beat sasori and sasuke cause the game has to have sasuke



yes and we all know that's a written rule *sarcasm*


----------



## thesh00ter (Feb 20, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> So it's valid in your game and it's not in other game... that just made my day. lol
> If you think about it, Kakashi doesn't do the double Raikiri until 2 arcs from Gaara's Rescue. So don't try to act better if you're not.. thank you.
> 
> Anywhooooo game comes out in 2 days.




well one way or the other i was just pointing out what was in the scan.  whether it was in Narutimate hero is irrelevant really.  especially since this is the NS: GNT EX thread.  and i see u just wanted an excuse to put in a spoiler.


----------



## destinator (Feb 20, 2007)

Btw if you dont have soldering experience then get a shop doing it? Dont know if its possible in your country but I could order a Wii with installed Wiikey by profis...and well I think there will be more imports to play. For me already Naruto and Bleach/even it probably sucks/


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 20, 2007)

I really hope the secret characters are Chiyo-baa and Sasuke.

Both would be insanely fun to play with.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm gonna miss Zabuza, Tayuya, Shino, and others...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 20, 2007)

It's not true!!! 

How can they show a bunch of those characters in their trailer with the old games and then go and neglect them in the sequel? I. Will. Kill.


----------



## Bass (Feb 20, 2007)

What the hell is with that super low-res commercial that's showing all those kickass specials?

*wants to see the dual Rasengan*


----------



## K-deps (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope EX still has most charcters from last game.
But I have a feeling they dont 
I loved played with Haku and Shino


----------



## Azure-kun (Feb 20, 2007)

I do I not have this game in my hand right now


----------



## MS81 (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't mind if they only have 14-16 characters.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Feb 20, 2007)

Well the game is coming in two more days. And no freeloader is coming. Does anyone plan to mod their Wii with Wiikey, because I might.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 20, 2007)

As long as it has more content then the first GNT game then it's at least worth having. 

*has the first game for no apparent reason*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 21, 2007)

this game looks hundred times better than ngt 4


----------



## FFLN (Feb 21, 2007)

^I mainly didn't like GNT4 because of the menu and lack of random select. If EX has a non-lagging menu and a random select, then it'll be all good.

Unless you guys got a Wii at or around launch, don't get the Wiikey yet, since it seems to only work for the early Wiis. It doesn't work on more recent Wiis.

Anyway... I'll have the game soon... I just won't be able to play it. Has there been any update on the Wiiloader AT ALL?!? If they can't get a working one going relatively soon, meaning maybe a month or two... at the longest, then I may be driven to get a JP Wii... *sigh* although, knowing how that works, once I get that, they'll release the Wiiloader. So... someone just has to say that they're desperate enough to play this game that they'll get a JP Wii... and then decide to hold off on it for a few weeks or so, get the JP Wii, and THEN they can sit there flabbergasted when they read that the Wiiloader is out. Yes, someone should get started on being that one flabbergasted guy so that the rest of us can get the Wiiloader. If not... I may just volunteer myself in a couple of months or so.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 21, 2007)

^ wow , u lost it :amazed


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 21, 2007)

Man, are people really that hyped for this game?


----------



## FFLN (Feb 21, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ wow , u lost it :amazed



Lost it? No, no, I don't think so. It's a plan that's on a Lee and Gai level.:Gailee



> Man, are people really that hyped for this game?



If people are willing to mod what may be their only Wii, for the time being, then I'd say that they are. You can tell us yourself whether it's worth it, once you get it.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah the character select menu was too laggy...


----------



## destinator (Feb 21, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Unless you guys got a Wii at or around launch, don't get the Wiikey yet, since it seems to only work for the early Wiis. It doesn't work on more recent Wiis.



Eh wrong. All the previous released modchips werent working with special boards of the Wii. The wiikey supports all boards and the previous chips are already updated so that they support all wii boards too 

As for EX...as it seems now...no part 1 characters. 2 secret characters one of them is probably sasori so only one is left... xD


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 21, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> As long as it has more content then the first GNT game then it's at least worth having.
> 
> *has the first game for no apparent reason*


*has the entire series for no apparent reason*


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 21, 2007)

Chiyo is probably the other one.


----------



## mugenmarv (Feb 21, 2007)

offical site updated!

and wtf only 13 chars  oh + sasori

why the image link fails is beyond me...


----------



## Goblincar (Feb 21, 2007)

heh you gonna do seals with wii controler  imagine that...how fast can u make seal with that noob stick


----------



## MS81 (Feb 21, 2007)

damn I can't wait for wiiloader,but I think I'll be getting a japanese Wii soon.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is a new video thanks to Gamefaqs.com
why the image link fails is beyond me...


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 21, 2007)

Pink Chidori!! Shouldn't it be blue? 

Why isn't Shikamaru in the game? 
He's had about as much action as Temari did.. which is like none... he better be one of the other 2 secret character, or Chiyo....


Video looks good. Nice music to it... but doesn't the Kyuubi's special look kinda weird... last scene.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Feb 21, 2007)

Dunno if it's been posted, but I found this
this

Everyone quick, vote for Zaku or Dosu!  It's our only chance to get them in a game!


----------



## MS81 (Feb 21, 2007)

wow Gai look uber in with his super.


----------



## destinator (Feb 21, 2007)

the video on youtube ^^ how to talk like a pirate


----------



## TheWon (Feb 21, 2007)

SeruraRenge said:


> Dunno if it's been posted, but I found this
> this
> 
> Everyone quick, vote for Zaku or Dosu!  It's our only chance to get them in a game!




To be honest I think they are just porting GNT3 to the Wii. That game will not be the EX one that just came out today.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Feb 21, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> To be honest I think they are just porting GNT3 to the Wii. That game will not be the EX one that just came out today.



granted, but they haven't had any specifics yet, so we can't be sure.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 21, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Here is a new video thanks to Gamefaqs.com



gosh that's so cool 

sasori has no hat on, i wonder if one of the secret characters could be sandaime kazekage and/ or ...even true sasori


----------



## Nice Gai (Feb 21, 2007)

Holy shit GAI! Fucking Amazing!


----------



## destinator (Feb 21, 2007)

well i think the last secret character will be otk naruto ^^
because I doubt this game will have character transformation and therefore the last missing char on the page is otk naruto...


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah.. I think you're right.. 

Secret characters are probably Sasori and Naruto.

You get to enjoy 15 character.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 21, 2007)

The game was dumped on the internet a few minutes ago


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 21, 2007)

I hope we get some interesting videos on youtube soon.


----------



## destinator (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I'll probably wait for GNT EX2...the game loooks okay but not worth spending so much money on it. I guess ex2 will come soon enough =) hope the wiis are cheaper then and better modchips or freeloader are available...waiting for videos too now =)


----------



## Volken (Feb 21, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Here is a new video thanks to Gamefaqs.com
> _rationing gas_



Wow, that's nice. Looks like the story mode might have some cutscenes, or was the scene with Naruto chasing Deidara just a special or something?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hmm... who do you predict will be added in the second game?

Orochimaru, Sasuke, Kabuto, Sai, Yamato, K4 Naruto... is that it?


----------



## destinator (Feb 21, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Hmm... who do you predict will be added in the second game?
> 
> Orochimaru, Sasuke, Kabuto, Sai, Yamato, K4 Naruto... is that it?


Kakuzu and Hidan? Also probably all new/active characters from the manga in the next 6-9 months. All roookies too I guess (at least i hope so xD)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 21, 2007)

i like how kisame spits out his tsunami, and double raikiri, and naruto chasing deidara


----------



## Seany (Feb 21, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Hmm... who do you predict will be added in the second game?
> 
> Orochimaru, Sasuke, Kabuto, Sai, Yamato, K4 Naruto... is that it?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Orochimaru
Sasuke 
Kabuto
Sai
Yamato
KN4
Chiyo
Kiba
Hinata
Shino
Shikamaru
Chouji
& Akamaru XD
and depending where the anime is up to we may get Asuma, Hidan and Kakuzu




Anyway back to _this_ game 8D

Can't wait to see gameplay vids up soon!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 21, 2007)

One of the secret characters is Sasori. The site mentions a "popular member of 'Akatsuki." The second mentions someone big or something. Eh could be Sasuke.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 21, 2007)

Flowing Chidori will be cheap if they implement it into his normal moveset...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 21, 2007)

ehhh tobi is popular, but in theory zetsu should be in it, though we don't nkow his abilities at all....

Still  my bets are on sandaime kazekage , chizo, the F sasori, and sasuke


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 21, 2007)

Lone Uchiha said:


> Can't wait to see gameplay vids up soon!




There are already gameplay vids?

Such as: HxH - Musical: 08 Large Apple Under the Tree

Or do you mean recorded vids of full battles?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 21, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Flowing Chidori will be cheap if they implement it into his normal moveset...


It's cheap enough as his super in Jump Ultimatestars...trust me...one of the best special moves in the game...


----------



## Franklin Stein (Feb 21, 2007)

do u lot know saskura has got really strong like tsunde


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 21, 2007)

zero1709 said:


> do u lot know saskura has got really strong like tsunde


O RLY? 

Um yeah... I'm sure like 99.99% of us know that by now.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 22, 2007)

Hm, Naruto seems to have a relatively small head when compared to his body. Maybe they'll refine the models for the second EX game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 22, 2007)

Well he did grow some several centimeters taller. Hope they can have their younger versions in there too. Kinda like how Budokai had all different Gohan (besides Future Gohan).


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

> Maybe they'll refine the models for the second EX game.


 or maybe not so much....


----------



## FFLN (Feb 22, 2007)

^Well, they did polish up and change some models slightly in the GNT series. I'd expect them to do the same with these models.

No, his physical growth has nothing to do with it. From looking at the still pics of  Naruto, it looks like they made his head just a bit too small. It would probably look better if they added in a neck and his sideburns though.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh, well maybe they'll fix that up later or something.

On another note, I wonder what kind of alternate costumes they'll have...


----------



## The Internet (Feb 22, 2007)

any wii freeloader out -_-


----------



## Pazuzu (Feb 22, 2007)

This game definitely makes up for lack of characters and fairly short story mode by being RIDICULOUSLY FUN TO PLAY.

Seriously, after the teething troubles I now love using the Wiimote for fights.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 22, 2007)

You have it? It's good!?

So it's really just the 14 characters then?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 22, 2007)

Pazuzu said:


> This game definitely makes up for lack of characters and fairly short story mode by being RIDICULOUSLY FUN TO PLAY.
> 
> Seriously, after the teething troubles I now love using the Wiimote for fights.



videos/pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2007)

This is good.  Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow then.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 22, 2007)

Pazuzu said:


> This game definitely makes up for lack of characters and fairly short story mode by being RIDICULOUSLY FUN TO PLAY.
> 
> Seriously, after the teething troubles I now love using the Wiimote for fights.



*looks around for a Wiiloader...*


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 22, 2007)

The characters all seem to have a lot more life to them now judging by that char select screen...


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 22, 2007)

Well I guess that video confirms 11 characters and 3 secret characters - that's pretty weak! 

If the Wiiloader takes a while to come out, I'm really thinking I'll skip this game and get the second EX game, which will play similarly but with more special moves and characters - and even more impoved arenas  Also knowing the GNT series, it'll only be a year away tops.


----------



## destinator (Feb 22, 2007)

Pazuzu said:


> This game definitely makes up for lack of characters and fairly short story mode by being RIDICULOUSLY FUN TO PLAY.
> 
> Seriously, after the teething troubles I now love using the Wiimote for fights.



Glad you still like it ^^
Want to provide us with further info =) ?
Guess you unlocked a lot already ^^?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 22, 2007)

Who are the secret charcters?


----------



## destinator (Feb 22, 2007)

Link removed newest commercial ^^


----------



## Seany (Feb 22, 2007)

Heh nice character screen. 
Sakura's hands are way to big lol..

Oh! finally Itachi has a katon attack!


----------



## Nice Gai (Feb 22, 2007)

I cant wait to do Asaku Jaku!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 22, 2007)

i like the new characater selection screen.

But it seems kisame, itachi and sasori must be opened, with one secret character..


----------



## TheoDerek (Feb 22, 2007)

I want to play this game so bad.  

It looks like I won't get my wish any time soon.  I just visited the Gamefaqs GNTEX forum and this is what I found.

Bad News


----------



## K-deps (Feb 22, 2007)

Sasuke3759 said:


> I want to play this game so bad.
> 
> It looks like I won't get my wish any time soon.  I just visited the Gamefaqs GNTEX forum and this is what I found.
> 
> Bad News



I am not very happy right now  
I feel like crying in a corner(ok maybe not)


----------



## Nice Gai (Feb 22, 2007)

Can someone tell me what is says? I cant access it from work?


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 22, 2007)

It says this -


> I contacted Datel, this is their response:
> 
> Dear Sir
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice Gai (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks and Thanks for ruining my day LOL! JK!


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's the gameplay footage!



I want this game!


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 22, 2007)

Stage changes are pretty cool.... that's about it...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2007)

*Stage Changes - awesome
*Level items - nice that you can actually interact with them properly
*Presentation - I see a lot more detailed textures and everything seems more fluid
*Movesets - I see a few nerfs and a few OMG's! Overally looks improved.
*Specials - neither yay or nay

Basically, this game would be perfect if they hadn't gone back to GNT1 with the character selection...


----------



## destinator (Feb 22, 2007)

I uploaded the vids to yt for people who have trouble with that page...

Coffee & TV deidara vs gaara

Coffee & TV neji vs rock lee

Coffee & TV itachi vs kisame

Coffee & TV temari vs sakura

Coffee & TV sakura moveset

more later.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 22, 2007)

i also have trouble with youtube, work blocks most major sites but not small ones, like daily motion, or small time crap


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 22, 2007)

I love the new Sakura moveset, and Temari using Kirikiri Mai in battle was pretty cool. Kisame with clones is gonna be a bitch...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 22, 2007)

The Neji Rock lee fight was cool but I wish Neji had a different special. But overall he has some cool moves espicaially that wave blast thing.


----------



## Seany (Feb 22, 2007)

OMG thanks for posting those vids! 

im loving Kisames water clones, and Gaara's supers rock


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 22, 2007)

Sakura's new moveset wins. Hope that user uploads the Tenten moveset soon. But according to the use, he/she hasn't unlocked her yet?


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Feb 22, 2007)

this sucks, i don;t think i can wait for the freeloader to come out since im already debating if i should sell my wii or not. any one know how hard it is to install the wiikey?


----------



## Volken (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow, Sakura's moveset is awesome! She might become one of my new favorites. I can't wait to do that attack where she launches the guy up by smashing the ground. 

(That is, if we ever get that freeloader!)


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Feb 22, 2007)

Does anybody know where to buy Wiikey at? I am thinking to get it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2007)

Yay, Naruto EX GET!!!





Really though, they could have made a little more effort on the graphical side.  It's nothing the Cube couldn't do.  Besides that, I can see myself using the Wii-mote the whole time with this game.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Feb 22, 2007)

This game looks cool. I just hope that using the wiimote with nunchuck attachment won't make it feel wierd.

Or it'd be better if you could use your gamecube or classic controller.


----------



## elnaruto (Feb 22, 2007)

wow, looks great..

wtf u have a nintendo wii and a ps3? and a disc of family guy? fuck!!! =)


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2007)

elnaruto said:


> wow, looks great..
> 
> wtf u have a nintendo wii and a ps3? and a disc of family guy? fuck!!! =)



And a chrome 360 that's not seen. XD  But yeah, so far I'm liking the Wii-mote controls.  Again, its just an adjustment of what does what, but it's becoming really easy to mess with.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 22, 2007)

*sigh* So... who's going to do it? Who's going to get that JP Wii right now, or in a few weeks, so that they can be the one who'll be ranting crazily when they get their JP Wii and see that the Wiiloader was announced that day as well.

Once my game comes in... I don't know how long I'm going to be able to keep myself from getting a JP Wii... maybe it'll help if DS doesn't tell us about its fun-factor.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 22, 2007)

D-T said:


> This game looks cool. I just hope that using the wiimote with nunchuck attachment won't make it feel wierd.
> 
> Or it'd be better if you could use your gamecube or classic controller.


Well those two are alternate options aside from using the Wii-mote, which is a good thing.

@Donkey Show: OMG SOAP DVD!!! D


----------



## K-deps (Feb 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yay, Naruto EX GET!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God I envy you right now


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

> It's nothing the Cube couldn't do.


 Congrads man, and Welcome to the Wii.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Feb 22, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Well those two are alternate options aside from using the Wii-mote, which is a good thing.



PRAISE ALLAH!! That really is a good thing cause I don't want to swing two controllers like a retard most of the time.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

you prefer the OH GOD WTF


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Congrads man, and Welcome to the Wii.


I'm one small step from neg repping you for that one...stop the hating...

The graphics look smoother and more detailed to me...GameCube could probably do it...but at least they made improvements...


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry, I make my post more accurate.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 22, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm one small step from neg repping you for that one...stop the hating...
> 
> The graphics look smoother and more detailed to me...GameCube could probably do it...but at least they made improvements...



lol Im almost said the exact same thing

The Wii can make much better looking games


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> you prefer the OH GOD WTF
> 
> YAMATO WOOD



I prefer the Classic Controller myself...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 22, 2007)

gnt 4 was horrible on the gc, the weakness of the GC really showed with gnt 4.  It was right to put gnt ex on the wii


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

It was kinda like, why not?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 22, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> gnt 4 was horrible on the gc, the weakness of the GC really showed with gnt 4.  It was right to put gnt ex on the wii



I never played GNT4
What was wrong with it?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2007)

One Word: Lag

It's clear of the Wii's added horsepower just from the character select screen...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Feb 22, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> you prefer the OH GOD WTF



Yes I do. It's a lot more comfortable than most controllers including the next gen ones.

Hell, having a gamecube controller in my hand is like fondling a woman's breasts.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 22, 2007)

Kisame's special still looks to be as difficult to side-step as it was before, unless the side-stepping controls are easier to do this time. I would really prefer it if side-stepping is done with just the nunchuk being flicked to one side or another. That would make it faster than continuously pressing the L and R buttons trying to side-step a special in time.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2007)

D-T said:


> Hell, having a gamecube controller in my hand is like fondling a woman's breasts.


OMG...you totally just solved the mystery as to why I love Nintendo so much!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 23, 2007)

it looks like the supers want motion in the controller, does that make more hits in the chain?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2007)

> Hell, having a gamecube controller in my hand is like fondling a woman's breasts.


lmao.......oh shit man. I don't know what to make of this....I guess I'll go post it on /b/. I can't belive it.......I should go to bed. WTF MAN.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 23, 2007)

I have to agree...you lost me on that...

So anyway...when's Naruto EX 2 coming out? Greatest game ever...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 23, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I have to agree...you lost me on that...
> 
> So anyway...when's Naruto EX 2 coming out? Greatest game ever...



O yes
so many charcters
It would be cool to see Hidan and Kakuzu in the next one
that would be beautiful.

They better have the freeloader!!


----------



## FFLN (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm not waiting until EX2 to play my EX1... That would just SUCK. Although, I think that EX2 will probably release around this time next year. That would make more sense than releasing it this fall when there would be relatively little difference in terms of character roster.


----------



## Kayuuko (Feb 23, 2007)

Could anyone upload Deidara's moveset for me on Youtube please? The other version does not work for me >_> Guess my computer is too slow for DIVX... *hopes that she gets a new one very soon*

Damn... I need a japanese Wii now... just for this game...


----------



## destinator (Feb 23, 2007)

First congrats donkey hope you have fun =)


I added most of the new vids:

「M」    sakura moveset reloaded

「M」     gaara vs rock lee

「M」    deidara moveset

「M」  sasori moveset


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 23, 2007)

had someone of you alredy playning this game?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 23, 2007)

-OZN- said:
			
		

> had someone of you alredy playning this game?


Besides the crazy english to decipher, allow me to quote myself. ^^



Donkey Show said:


> Yay, Naruto EX GET!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And thanks Destinator.  It's been fun so far.  I can't wait to finish work and play when I get home. =)


----------



## -OZN- (Feb 23, 2007)

ten ten move set 
「M」


----------



## destinator (Feb 23, 2007)

well new videos:

「M」     kankuro vs neji

Link removed     Kakashi vs Naruto

Link removed   itachi vs tenten


----------



## Jack Bauer (Feb 23, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> lmao.......oh shit man. I don't know what to make of this....I guess I'll go post it on /b/. I can't belive it.......I should go to bed. WTF MAN.



Believe me it's truth. I can't go on 4chan though because of stupid parental controls.


----------



## destinator (Feb 23, 2007)

i wonder that it says c2006 tomy on the titlescreen...they probably finished that game 2 months ago already xD


----------



## Jack Bauer (Feb 23, 2007)

^Alot of games coming out now were made from 2006. Anyway, I know this is probably a dumb, repeatedly annoying question but will the freeloader come out for the Wii soon? Any confirmation?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, looking at the video, it looks like no character sucks. Even TenTen owns.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 23, 2007)

*I still want it.*

For all the bad things I heard about this game. I am also seeing some really good things. I want a Wii Freeloader So I can get this ASAP. Also guys thanks for just posting normally about this game. I been over at gamefaqs and you will lose IQ points. Trying to make it through a thread without some BS stupidity.


----------



## destinator (Feb 23, 2007)

well gamefaqs is just .... no comment


----------



## Volken (Feb 23, 2007)

-OZN- said:


> ten ten move set
> <3



Tenten is awesome! The weapon summoning is really cool, but it looks like you can't use them for a long time. I hope all of the other characters who were bad in the other games will be become as good as the others. Sakura and Tenten have already shown a lot of improvement.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 23, 2007)

why no vids of Gai-sensai pwning?


----------



## Volken (Feb 23, 2007)

We already know that Gai will pwn all. There's no need for proof.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 23, 2007)

Aw man, I really want this game so bad... I WANT THAT WIILOADER NOW.
BTW, I've seen Itachi's Ougi's; do they really own that much ??


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 23, 2007)

Sasori Moveset
Byakuya seiyuu video

Deidara Moveset
Byakuya seiyuu video


----------



## K-deps (Feb 23, 2007)

I was a little dissapointed that they dont show Sasoris true form.
But Tentens dominating combo makes up for that


----------



## Seany (Feb 23, 2007)

Kankarou, very nice! 
See this is how they should of done him in 4. They got sooo lazy..

and holy shit naruto actually goes 1 tail


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 23, 2007)

After playing this game for a bit, I can understand why Famitsu gave it a low score.  Gameplay, just as good as GNT4.  Wii-mote integration, fun times.  Graphics... wtf?!?!?!  There is some terrible slowdown that shouldn't be existent in a GC game, let alone a freaking Wii game.  There have been no attempts to push the visual aspect of the game even with more horsepower in the system.  The frame rate will go from 60 fps to what seems like 15 fps at times, and it really takes away from the experience because it gets really annoying, especially when fighting with 4 players, or using Kankurou.  Besides that, if you like GNT, you'll love this game.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2007)

What is the toal number of charachters in this game? 

(I hope that is ok to ask.....)


----------



## K-deps (Feb 23, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> What is the toal number of charachters in this game?
> 
> (I hope that is ok to ask.....)



Its only like 14
I was very dissapointed


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 23, 2007)

Seems to be 15 characters from what I know.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 23, 2007)

14 + Two-tailed Naruto


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 23, 2007)

Well I just saw the Tenten moveset video. She's improved a whole lot. Not that there was anything wrong with the old Tenten moveset, but more ninja weapons means more deadly combos. Her stances are great, and the use of switching weapons is a major plus.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2007)

I hope to see more charachters soon... So did you all order from play asia?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 23, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> 14 + Two-tailed Naruto



2 tails also, nice!
EX2 will have like a GNT4 cast of characters
I will be sure to pick that up


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 23, 2007)

Why does everyone STILL have the same freaking throw.... even Street Fighter had a different throw for different people...

Gotta admit, they did a good job with TenTen.  
Sasori's attacks should all poison the opponent.. not just few of them. 
Kakashi still looks funny with the bandages at his feet.. they are just too big or something... along with his first jutsu we were show(1000 years of pain)... shouldn't he get an update or something... 
Deidara's alright.
Itachi... he reminds me of someone.. can't put my finger on who.. his hand on his coat.. 
Gaara seems alright.. still too much Taijutsu though.
Gai... nobody seems to like Gai...
Lee's just there kinda.. 
Kisame's alright.
Neji's alright?
Sakura.. her pink attacks hurt my eyes...
Kankuro.. haven't seen much of him...
Naruto's ok.. why is there one tail transformation and then a whole new character for two tails, guess they needed a bigger roster... 
Temari is good as well.. kinda freaky having the lamp follow people.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 24, 2007)

Kisame and Sakura's throws should be different. Kisame slams while Sakura shoves.

If there's lag in it, they should really work on stream-lining it for the next game.


----------



## geG (Feb 24, 2007)

> Itachi... he reminds me of someone.. can't put my finger on who.. his hand on his coat..


Auron    ?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2007)

Geg said:


> Auron    ?



Nailed it.

I've always wondered what the hell is up with that arm...even his own super nor Shika's Kagemane no Jutsu can pry it out of there...


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Feb 24, 2007)

are they ever gonna make a wii freeloader so us normal people who cant buy a japanese wii can play? This kills me...I wish I had money >_<


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Feb 24, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> 14 + Two-tailed Naruto



I have seen no pics or vids or any other mention of two-tailed naruto.  So could  you kindly direct me to your source that says he is in this game.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2007)

I retract my previous statement...it seems I have been thoroughly owned by someone...I don't know why people insist on starting such rumors...

My bad guys...the official list is...



> * Naruto
> * Sakura
> * Kakashi
> * Lee
> ...



(chibbi-kitsune, your sig is _way_ too big... :S)


----------



## Ryuuken + (Feb 24, 2007)

i think i'll just wait for EX2


----------



## MS81 (Feb 24, 2007)

you guys think that they will put the tag mode in?


----------



## destinator (Feb 24, 2007)

You should watch this...
Here 

You cant KnJ on the ground which makes sasori a nice char *lol*

Eh tailed naruto is in the game as transformation. I look for the video.

Here middle of the video...

but only one tailed ^^


----------



## Seany (Feb 24, 2007)

God thats bad.. 
The ultimate character is pwned by a ground combo, how nice.


----------



## destinator (Feb 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> After playing this game for a bit, I can understand why Famitsu gave it a low score.  Gameplay, just as good as GNT4.  Wii-mote integration, fun times.  Graphics... wtf?!?!?!  There is some terrible slowdown that shouldn't be existent in a GC game, let alone a freaking Wii game.  There have been no attempts to push the visual aspect of the game even with more horsepower in the system.  The frame rate will go from 60 fps to what seems like 15 fps at times, and it really takes away from the experience because it gets really annoying, especially when fighting with 4 players, or using Kankurou.  Besides that, if you like GNT, you'll love this game.


thats really disspointing...I read about the lags a few times already but people didnt want to believe it. Well when I first saw the pics of the game I thought it would be a GC game...well gaming is not only about graphics but this slowdowns are a big no no...together with the small content and as it seems baaaad gameplay aspects its a kinda let down =/


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 24, 2007)

That was priceless... alomst as priceless as the  person playing without looking and still winning....


----------



## Seany (Feb 24, 2007)

Haha lets all wait for EX 2 now!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Feb 24, 2007)

My only problem with this game is yes the fact it has GC graphics and Kankurou is too cheap.

And that Rock Lee's combo is still wierd.  You can do the full combo and you can still be open to attacks. >_<


----------



## geG (Feb 24, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Nailed it.



It's funny because Auron and Itachi are voiced by the same person (Hideo Ishikawa).


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

> but only one tailed ^^


Last time he was only separate right? Its nice they made a trasformation..... Did they upgrade him much?

I did love his flipy grab....I'd like to be able todo it myself. 
thanks for the vid, he seems a bit stiff like normal naruto with a red glow. Its a bit aquard.

I just saw Naruto do a double rasengan....this is new. Are there any other moves like this?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 24, 2007)

^Well, Kakashi has Double Raikiri.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

I see, I don't just mean doubles but any kind of new cool jutsu like that. 

I have seen double rikiri, and many types of Rasengan but never a double rasengan.


----------



## Seany (Feb 24, 2007)

I wanna see Gai in action! 
he's the only one without a gameplay vid..

soooo 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi doesn't have MS i asume?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 24, 2007)

There needs to be a Lee video where he actually succeeds in using Ura Renge. And yea, some (pea)cock action from Guy is much needed.


----------



## Volken (Feb 24, 2007)

Lone Uchiha said:


> I wanna see Gai in action!
> he's the only one without a gameplay vid..
> 
> soooo
> ...



I seriously doubt they'd put that it the game considering how far in the manga it is. They'll probably have it by EX2, I hope.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

I belive somthing like the ms will be in a game soon....

Well, shit you get 1000 years of pain! I hope it returns to NH, but I don't know.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 24, 2007)

Im quite dissapointed to here of the slowdown in this game. The developers should at lest improve that because cmon its a completely new system with better graphical power.

If they fix these problems from EX1 EX2 will be amazing!


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

Ah yes, hope springs eternal.


----------



## Seany (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh well, yeah next game is bound to have it. :3


----------



## destinator (Feb 24, 2007)

Well I think theyll maybe release the next part at the end of this year...at least how small contentwise this game was it shouldnt be a problem to pull out the next this year.


----------



## Seany (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd rather have them release it next year. More updates then.


----------



## Deathinstinct (Feb 24, 2007)

In case you haven't seen it, there is a video with Gai on youtube. Link removed
From the video I don't see any changes in Gai's fighting style, only 2 new supers.  The first is a real time where he uses nunchucks at 27 seconds.   The second is morning peacock used at 48 seconds.


----------



## Seany (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh yes, thanks for posting!!

wow his supers kick so much ass 
The nunchuck combo is completely unexpected, i thought he would still have omote renge.
Yeah his actually moveset is exacally the same though =/


----------



## K-deps (Feb 24, 2007)

Deathinstinct said:


> In case you haven't seen it, there is a video with Gai on youtube. Link removed
> From the video I don't see any changes in Gai's fighting style, only 2 new supers.  The first is a real time where he uses nunchucks at 27 seconds.   The second is morning peacock used at 48 seconds.



Wow Gai opened a can of whoop ass on Naruto there
The first special looked awesome


----------



## Volken (Feb 24, 2007)

Deathinstinct said:


> In case you haven't seen it, there is a video with Gai on youtube. So, _so_ close
> From the video I don't see any changes in Gai's fighting style, only 2 new supers.  The first is a real time where he uses nunchucks at 27 seconds.   The second is morning peacock used at 48 seconds.



His specials are awesome! The nunchuck combo was really long. It probably would have done a ton of damage is the whole thing hit Naruto. The peacock special is also hella cool. 

I don't remember Gai being able to use that kick that Lee uses to start Omote Renge, in the middle of combos. I never played 4 so it might have been there and not in 3.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 24, 2007)

Wait, does that mean Gai doesn't have his hug of death special anymore?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Feb 24, 2007)

... I loved that hug! Especially when u got Lee with it and he screamed 'GAI SENSEI!!!!'


----------



## Volken (Feb 24, 2007)

Unfortunately not.  That had to be the best special ever. I guess Gai grew out of it after 2 and half years.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 24, 2007)

Ah... its for Wii, thats sad. If it was for X360 or Ps3 the graphics would've been MUCH better, but nice find anyway.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 24, 2007)

Xehsin said:


> Ah... its for Wii, thats sad. If it was for X360 or Ps3 the graphics would've been MUCH better, but nice find anyway.



I dont think they had to be that good. I would've improved cell shaded graphics and the game to run smoothly.
And yea his bear hug of death was the shiz!


----------



## MS81 (Feb 24, 2007)

Gai-sensai is pure pwnage.


----------



## Boocock (Feb 26, 2007)

*From tourney level perspective...*

This game is good. I have been a fan of the series for years and have played the game at tourney levels.

(Here is my YouTube profile: Link removed )

Anyway, so, the new game is really interesting in terms of tourney play. The game is all mind games, which may have been what the makers intended from Day 1 (Reduced blockstun makes it that way). It becomes a game of baiting and the ability for characters to only use a few safe moves on block from the B button on the ground.

The fact that counter hits cause knockdown balances out Kisame, since his j.A was destructive as a counter-hit.

Gravity is rather extreme in this game, making long combos into specials (Kisame's BnB, Itachi's BnB, etc.) sometimes impossible for some characters. Obviously, Naruto is different, as he can go BBBB, BBX or BBBB, f.A, BBBB, X.

I mostly enjoy the balance in this game. GNT4 turned into a 4 character fest.

-OTK
-Kisame
-Itachi
-Temari (j.B loops were just dumb in that game).

Right now, there is no clear cut better character in this game.

-Itachi lost his intimidation factor due to his d.X being changed his j.A being much slower. He is still good due to the reduced blockstun causing him to not be pressured as much, and that he has good pokes that have low risk, including B, d.AA, and f.BA. His u.A tracks now, and his wakeup is easier. His f.A causes guard break.

-Kisame is heavily reduced due to the nerfing of his j.A. If it is used as a counter hit, they just fall down (like every move in this game). Throws are easier to tech, and that was key to his game. His BnB combos are harder to pull off, but his wakeup is easier and steals more chakra. He is playable, but not top.

-Deidara may look annoying in the beginning, but he seems like a character that will not improve through further tourney play, like what happened to Kimimaro. High damage. Low safety. Easy to step.

-Sasori has major issues. Lack of KnJ on the ground and easy OTG really makes him vulnerable.

-Naruto is one of the lone characters that can sort of pressure, but he can be jumped out of in mid-combo and shanked. His new OTK (One Tails) is basically ZTK (Zero Tails) with a few OTK moves, meaning he is balanced since he does not have the super tech crouch u.A or the ability to cancel u.B for mass damage. He has safe moves in BBA and f.BBA in OTK mode.

-Sakura is a great turtle character. Run around and b.X.

-Temari is a different character now that her j.B cannot be looped 14 times, or hit in the first place. Her best pressure now involves b.A and j.BA at the same time.

-Kankurou is top tier. Causes awkward camera angles. Jump-Y is amazing since Kuroari now throws instead of Kankurou, so Kank can jump, be safe, and throw at the same time. Low life bar hurts.

-Gaara is just weird. He can now cancel his u.A, making his turtle and reward abilities rather high. Great OTG ability. Easy wakeup. f.A guard breaks.

-Kakashi is great in this game and is my main. I'm used to not being able to pressure with him, so using B instead of BB isn't a huge chance. He can pressure more than most characters due to Sharingan cancels. Sharingan mode has slower life drain. Wakeup is easier (the time for his X special to hit is longer since his thrust goes on for a while and the move tracks), and his Sharingan modes special is just god tier. b.A in Sharingan makes him incapable of being pressured. Already had the best air throw combos in the game. I love him.

-Neji's best pressure string is BBY back up and block throw. Haven't seen if his d.BABBY or d.ABBY can be interrupted yet. Easy wakeup. Charged A on wakeup is godly. d.X sort of sucks (hard timing). Throw, f.A still works. You can still combo break into a combo. Air juggle into f.A in mid-combo still works. Still good.

-Lee is good since his jab is the fastest in the game, his b.B guard breaks, and he has a good OTG combo in d.BAA. Solid mixup for this one. Another low risk character. Gates stop wakeups.

-Gai just straight up isn't worthwhile due to Lee being in the game. Sad but true.

-Tenten is overly complicated. No opinion on her yet.

-That was a lot of writing. Have any question about the game? Ask me.


----------



## thesh00ter (Feb 26, 2007)

Xehsin said:


> Ah... its for Wii, thats sad. If it was for X360 or Ps3 the graphics would've been MUCH better, but nice find anyway.




if it was for 360 it wouldn't sell

if it was for PS3 nobody could afford it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 26, 2007)

Boocock said:


> -Tenten is overly complicated. No opinion on her yet.
> 
> -That was a lot of writing. Have any question about the game? Ask me.



Wow , reps for the most indepth review yet.  Ten ten was one of my fave characters, in your initial examination was she weakened or lose any of her strengths from the previous NGT?



thesh00ter said:


> if it was for 360 it wouldn't sell
> 
> if it was for PS3 nobody could afford it



I didn't know 360 games don't sell, funny none-the-less, but nobody could afford a game on top of a ps3


----------



## Tatsuki (Feb 26, 2007)

im gonna get this definatley on releasu day


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 26, 2007)

Tatsuki said:


> im gonna get this definatley on releasu day


It's already past release day...

I'm gonna get this on the release day of the Wiiloader...along with Bleach Wii...


----------



## Boocock (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks narutosimpson. It is way too early to tell. She has basically every weapon from the Soul Calibur series at her disposal. Plus she stole Zab's sword.

Her j.A was changed. She now just whips out a new weapon and can release it in the air. It is good for keeping her in the air, away from attacks on the ground. Overall though, I'd say her j.A is not as good.

Moveset video.
Combo video.

Her traps go off automatically.

It is easier to get more hits in her j.X than it used to be.

It just seems way too early to tell on Tenten since she is more complicated than any character in the game. She seems to have the Haku Disorder right now. Most potential out of any character in the game, but it is going to take a large amount of time and effort for her to be prominent in the tourney scene.

I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 26, 2007)

Her traps were awesome before, it seems if they go off automattically it's not as strong.  What was her jump A b4?  Throwing a weapon, up to 3 times right?


----------



## Boocock (Feb 26, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> Her traps were awesome before, it seems if they go off automattically it's not as strong.  What was her jump A b4?  Throwing a weapon, up to 3 times right?


Her Jump-A allowed her to throw 4 sets of air shanks. It was good since she could stay in the air for a long time. The new j.A allows her to summon a weapon and stay in there, sort of like how Naruto summoning a bunshin allows him to stay in the air longer.

The new trap goes off automatically and does not do as much damage. However, considering the new gameplay system, any sort of blockstun that allows for the opponent to be pinned allows Tenten to achieve a minor advantage and gain a little pressure. Considering the lack of safety in combos, Tenten could go, attack, then the trap goes off, and Tenten can back off.

Setups is what this game is based off of. Temari's b.A j.BA setup, Kisame now having a bunshin, Naruto's bunshin not being dumb, Kankurou having two puppets now, and Deidara having exploding clay just further proves that.

However, for the record, if the opponent steps on the trap, it will explode on them. So, it is the best of both worlds, since instead of the trap disappearing, it instead explodes.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 26, 2007)

Boocock said:


> I mostly enjoy the balance in this game. GNT4 turned into a 4 character fest.
> 
> -OTK
> -Kisame
> ...



Whole 4 characters... out of like 30 or so characters?  Nice  

You mean no clear cut besides Sasori?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 26, 2007)

ahhh, so it's sort of like a trippable time bomb trap...that's not too bad..


----------



## Boocock (Feb 26, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> Whole 4 characters... out of like 30 or so characters?  Nice
> 
> You mean no clear cut besides Sasori?


That is why I like EX. Right now, it is balanced, unlike most anime fighters.

HAHAHAHA! SASORI?!?!?!

Combo video.

Once he is capable of being out of infinite OTG's, give me a call. You cannot KnJ while laying on the group. Tech rolls can be interrupted. His large hit box is his undoing. He can take hits with his large life bar, but anyone can die if they take a ton of hits and cannot get out of it.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 26, 2007)

That's exactly my point.. 
He's a clear cut... worst.
I wonder who will use him in the tournaments....


----------



## Boocock (Feb 26, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> That's exactly my point..
> He's a clear cut... worst.
> I wonder who will use him in the tournaments....


Ah, okay. It just seemed like you were saying Sasori was the clear cut best.

Convention n00bs will use him.

Sasori is good against characters who cannot OTG loop him. Naruto, Deidara, and possibly Itachi are the only characters that can really do his. Sasori is a solid character aside from this, but all anyone needs to do against him is choose Naruto, Deidara, and possibly Itachi just loop him. This is the only thing in this game that would require any sort of banning or limitation. Just a huge programming mishap, like Temari j.B in GNT4 (though even that had no limitation put on it, neither did Itachi's d.X loops have any limitation put on them)

So, lets say you are in tourney in a Best 2 out of 3 matches scenario.

You win first match
They win second match but you are not Deidara, Naruto, or Itachi
You switch to Sasori

At that point, Sasori has a large amount of gifts in his arsenal. He is basically the new Kimimaro.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 26, 2007)

I hate it when I get beaten before the fight starts due to unbalaced charcahters, that's why I'm always sasori. I like how they didn't bring back dead charachters, so I don't have to bother selecting a charachter before a fight. Less options make it easier.


----------



## thesh00ter (Feb 26, 2007)

> I didn't know 360 games don't sell




in Japan yeah.  especially if it's Naruto.  and yeah i know there's a Naruto game coming out for 360, but it's not and will never be GNT.  putting that series on the 360 would be like putting Micheal Jackson in an all boys daycare center


----------



## Boocock (Feb 26, 2007)

Sasori just has two to three near impossible matchups. Around 2-8 or 1-9 in terms of difficulty. You have to turtle and save your chakra and not be knocked down under any circumstance. The only matchup in GNT4 that compared to it was CS2 Sasuke vs. Tsunade, and how Tsunade had no counter for CS2's Up-A.

Aside from that, he is a good counter-picking character with a large lifebar. Just not good against Naruto, Deidara, or possibly Itachi.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Boocock, it seems you like the game. Can you tell me why people are complaining about this game? And can you tell me if it's worth to import it?


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 26, 2007)

Depends on how bored and rich you are...



> putting that series on the 360 would be like putting Micheal Jackson in an all boys daycare center


 wtf man, its just that microsoft is not a Japanese company.


----------



## Boocock (Feb 26, 2007)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> Hey Boocock, it seems you like the game. Can you tell me why people are complaining about this game? And can you tell me if it's worth to import it?


People are complaining about the game since it is different from GNT4, and thus a "joke", "not worth your while", "not tourney playable", and a "waste of your time and money". What a joke.

Reduced blockstun is basically the reason. The game is more about mindgames and setups than pressure. In reality, no character has been shown as a clear cut better character than the rest of the cast. Some have been shown as being worst than the rest of the cast. But, aside from a few characters, everyone is really quite tourney playable.

But yeah, once the WiiLoader comes out (Wii Freeloader), it is worth your while. 85 bucks for a good game is better than 50 bucks for a horrible game, especially one based off of an anime you enjoy. The game is a ton of fun from a casual standpoint. 4 player mode sort of doesn't really work. But, aside from that, the game is great if you are looking to have a good time or if you have an area nearby that loves to play the game in tourney.

Try it out sometime at like an anime convention or at a friends house before you make up your mind.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Feb 26, 2007)

> People are complaining about the game since it is different from GNT4


 I could play some of the same charachters the same way..so Its all good. Exccept I don't need to worry about that as they are not in the game. 
somtimes I just like to spaz out and freak out my dog, so I put the wii controller in my hand at the same time and beat whoever whats to play.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot! You really deserve a rep+ from me. I wanting to get it, but people keep turning me down. I almost lost a will to buy. Then, for the first time, you explained the game system. A lot of people should know that this game is a new start. I mean I always knew it won't have a lot of characters as GNT4. But come on, this is the first for the Wii with new features. I'm glad you explained this to us. People should stop complaining about it. Thanks a lot.

I'm planning to buy the wiikey instead of wiiloader, but I want to know if it's reliable. I can buy the game 65 so there's no worry.


----------



## Boocock (Feb 26, 2007)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> Thanks a lot! You really deserve a rep+ from me. I wanting to get it, but people keep turning me down. I almost lost a will to buy. Then, for the first time, you explained the game system. A lot of people should know that this game is a new start. I mean I always knew it won't have a lot of characters as GNT4. But come on, this is the first for the Wii with new features. I'm glad you explained this to us. People should stop complaining about it. Thanks a lot.
> 
> I'm planning to buy the wiikey instead of wiiloader, but I want to know if it's reliable. I can buy the game 65 so there's no worry.


Playing with the Wiimote is interesting and awkward, but I was starting to get the hang of it. I mainly used a Cube controller.

Oh yeah, this game has D-Pad support again!


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool. I miss d-pad. Can you easily do combo on the wiimote?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 26, 2007)

boo cock() u have japanese wii (wii)?


----------



## Boocock (Feb 26, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> boo cock() u have japanese wii (wii)?


Haha. Nah. I have two friends that have Japanese Wiis. I don't even have an English Wii yet. I wasn't going to risk getting a Wii until I found that this game was good.



NaruSaku4Life said:


> Cool. I miss d-pad. Can you easily do combo on the wiimote?


You can perfect anything with practice.


----------



## Nice Gai (Feb 26, 2007)

Boocock said:


> Ah, okay. It just seemed like you were saying Sasori was the clear cut best.
> 
> Convention n00bs will use him.
> 
> ...



Hold on you go to cons and play? Which cons do you go to? I got to a lot of them. We should play sometime? I know all con noobs spam Kimmimaro. I have to put them away when I play with Gai!


----------



## Boocock (Feb 26, 2007)

I only go to SugoiCon, Ikasucon, and this year I am going to Anime Punch and possibly Acen.

Ikasucon 3rd place 2004
Ikauscon 2nd place 2005
Ikasucon 1st place 2006
SugoiCon showed up late 2005


----------



## Nice Gai (Feb 26, 2007)

I was supposed to go to Punch this year. It looks like I am going to Acen though. Congrats on your titles. I know the game is Japanese but this is a long shot and I feel stupid are you able to play online somehow?


----------



## MS81 (Feb 26, 2007)

1010 is kick ass.


----------



## Boocock (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> I was supposed to go to Punch this year. It looks like I am going to Acen though. Congrats on your titles. I know the game is Japanese but this is a long shot and I feel stupid are you able to play online somehow?


No online play.

That is just my anime convention history. We have weekly tournaments here in Ohio and big seasonal tourneys. I've gotten 4th at 3 of the last 4 big seasonal tourneys, and I've won 2 of the last 3 doubles tourneys (2 gigantic trophies ftw!  50+ bucks cash for winning wasn't bad either, nor was 35+ for second).

But yeah, I just enjoy this game since it is more fun than GNT4 was.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Feb 26, 2007)

Boocock said:


> No online play.
> 
> That is just my anime convention history. We have weekly tournaments here in Ohio and big seasonal tourneys. I've gotten 4th at 3 of the last 4 big seasonal tourneys, and I've won 2 of the last 3 doubles tourneys (2 gigantic trophies ftw!  50+ bucks cash for winning wasn't bad either, nor was 35+ for second).
> 
> But yeah, I just enjoy this game since it is more fun than GNT4 was.



How does it make it more fun than GNT4? Care to explain?


----------



## Nice Gai (Feb 26, 2007)

GNT 4 was a blow unless you played team battle it had nothing to offer still a good game. 3 was awesome and achieved my expectations. I need a damn wii loader. I guess I will wait around got EX2 to come out.


----------



## Suikka (Feb 26, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Meh, they'll probably soon come up with a Freeloader for the Wii.



I hope they will, since I'm planning to get both Naruto and Bleach games for Wii.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 26, 2007)

combo breaks, running sidestep, 2 different kawarimi and 10 new characters are nothing ?
Y cancels totally changed the gameplay...


----------



## Boocock (Feb 26, 2007)

In 4, it turned into an OTK-Temari-Itachi-Kisame festival. In EX, most of the characters, right now at least, are relatively even.

From the very beginning, it was obvious that OTK, Itachi, and Kisame were the best characters in 4. It took a fighting game genius to figure out that Temari was also top tier (Seriously, this guy also helped develop Step-G in Soul Calibur II and he won the biggest cost-entry Naruto: GNT4 tourney in history, WiLLvolution 2007 going most of the way through with Tenten. He also won the second biggest cost-entry GNT4 tourney with Hinata and Awakened Hinata. Shortly after WiLLvolution 2007, OTK 2.0 was developed. Oh, and yeah, he also got 5th in Soul Calibur III Nationals by using basic mindgames and playing it safe. He didn't even play Soul Calibur III).



Kellögem said:


> combo breaks, running sidestep, 2 different kawarimi and 10 new characters are nothing ?
> Y cancels totally changed the gameplay...


I know you...

QFT on GNT4.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 26, 2007)

i always thought temari was overpowered /cheap in ngt 4, but she's just not so interesting to me that i want to use her...


----------



## Boocock (Feb 26, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i always thought temari was overpowered /cheap in ngt 4, but she's just not so interesting to me that i want to use her...


Without j.B loops in EX, she is now a fair character. Too much anti-KnJ and too much low risk high reward for her in 4.

EDIT:
Hey guys, here are some lifebar assessments.

OTK = 126.1%
Sasori = 108.6%
Deidara = 100%
Gaara = 100%
Gai (both forms) = 100%
Itachi = 100%
Kakashi = 100%
Kisame = 100%
Lee (both forms) = 100%
Naruto = 100%
Neji = 100%
Sakura = 91.3%
Temari = 91.3%
Tenten = 87.0%
Kankurou = 78.3% 

Credit Chaosdragon13 from WiLLvolution for the numbers required to make the list. I made the percentages.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 28, 2007)

the combos on youtube is pwnage.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2007)

Naruto game confirmed for America in fall...it coincidentally has the same number of characters as EX...but I highly doubt that one...


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 28, 2007)

It was already said somewhere it's GNT3 . now..I thought GNT3 had more then 14 characters..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2007)

i like the new lifebars, i would have thought that sasori's defense would be up there.  

Nmaster the new opening is pretty cool, the screaming goes a little overboard for my taste, but  i can get used to it.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> It was already said somewhere it's GNT3...now..I thought GNT3 had more then 14 characters..


There's no confirmation if it's 3...like you said, there's more than 14 characters in 3...so that's what is confusing me...

Maybe it was 14 starting characters? Someone go boot Naruto 3 without a memory card and count...


----------



## The Internet (Feb 28, 2007)

It most likely is GNT3, the bit about Itachi makes me think that.


----------



## Boocock (Feb 28, 2007)

GNT3 had 10 starting characters, I believe.

Must be a whole new game then.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2007)

Um...that story is bullshit...they're stretching it...because their source is this:


Nothing says that it's Naruto 3...and 14 characters doesn't seem to match Naruto 3...that's the problem...


----------



## Kaki (Feb 28, 2007)

> 2 different kawarimi and 10 new characters are nothing ?


 Can you tell me about the two different kawarimi? 
And I'd say halfing the number of fighers is certainly something...

btw nice health data....but I with Naruto games would just give the charachters equal heath....


----------



## Volken (Feb 28, 2007)

Why do they need to give characters different health? It's stupid if the most powerful characters also get a health bonus. OTK will already be so powerful, why give him even more health. It makes the characters too unbalanced. It's always good to have equal characters in terms of how good they are to fight with.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, but naruto games don't like todo that.....well maybe you could off set it with a handicap ...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 28, 2007)

They probably try to make it like the series in terms of health. OTK would have more cause Kyuubi regenerates and all that giving him more health. But it is unfair that OTK who is already very strong gets 26% extra health. That makes him kinda cheap if ya ask me


----------



## Kaki (Feb 28, 2007)

It would be even worse if he had constant healing.....


----------



## Boocock (Feb 28, 2007)

Chaps said:


> They probably try to make it like the series in terms of health. OTK would have more cause Kyuubi regenerates and all that giving him more health. But it is unfair that OTK who is already very strong gets 26% extra health. That makes him kinda cheap if ya ask me


The new OTK sort of isn't really good. It is basically Regular Kyuubi with a few OTK moves and OTK's character model. And, the way I see it, take Naruto's starting chakra and subtract it by 100%. That is how much chakra OTK starts with.


----------



## jorrellyo (Feb 28, 2007)

*alaways*

always love wii i will definently get the wii and rasengan with the the wii controller


----------



## Hylian (Mar 1, 2007)

any news of when the wiiloader is being released?

im thinking of getting the wiikey, the freeloader is taking too long. does anyone have it?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't think its taking too long....I mean the wii just came out in Nov. have patience...


----------



## MS81 (Mar 1, 2007)

It'll be out by April or summertime not a long time for me.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm going to look at some reviews for the Wiikey before I give up on waiting for the Wiiloader. It's pretty lame having the game but not being able to play it... >_>


----------



## Jack Bauer (Mar 2, 2007)

I heard that Nintendo is going to make second generation Wii's that will not allow players to use Wiiloader.

So I guess those who don't have Wii's better get them now...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2007)

> I heard that Nintendo is going to make second generation Wii's that will not allow players to use Wiiloader.


 lol....what a bitch. At least you have a loader on the way. 

Well, thats kind weird to have the game and no loader.....is it on the way?


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 4, 2007)

D-T said:


> I heard that Nintendo is going to make second generation Wii's that will not allow players to use Wiiloader.
> 
> So I guess those who don't have Wii's better get them now...




What! O_o  .. no.. i hope that you wrong..


----------



## Boocock (Mar 4, 2007)

D-T said:


> I heard that Nintendo is going to make second generation Wii's that will not allow players to use Wiiloader.
> 
> So I guess those who don't have Wii's better get them now...


No news on this, but there is news on Wii Update canceling out the usage of the WiiLoader.


----------



## Volken (Mar 4, 2007)

D-T said:


> I heard that Nintendo is going to make second generation Wii's that will not allow players to use Wiiloader.
> 
> So I guess those who don't have Wii's better get them now...



Why would Nintendo want people to not buy imported games? Imported games bring in a lot of money for developers for they're very popular now in other countries. It's not like the freeloader is going to harm them in any way.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 4, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Why would Nintendo want people to not buy imported games? Imported games bring in a lot of money for developers for they're very popular now in other countries. It's not like the freeloader is going to harm them in any way.



Yea Nintendo would make a lot more money. They should've just made it like the DS and let all games play on it. If they did that they would be millions richer because a lot of people want Naruto EX and Bleach Wii.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey! Wiikey has arrived, so people can mod their Wii. Here's a review of it:



I'm planning to get it with this game.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 4, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Yea Nintendo would make a lot more money. They should've just made it like the DS and let all games play on it. If they did that they would be millions richer because a lot of people want Naruto EX and Bleach Wii.


That's a bit of misconception...

There's some really complicated economics behind it, but essentially, companies lose money if you import games versus buying them normally. They're not trying to stop you form importing games that'll never make it to your region that's just a casualty of them not wanting you to import stuff that will eventually make it.

But in the Wii case remember Nintendo said it's actually the game makers decision to put region encoding on their discs or not...


----------



## Ketchups (Mar 4, 2007)

Look at Play-Asia, they don't allow Europeans to import Pokemon Diamond/Pearl after Nintendo said so. It sucks...xD


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 4, 2007)

The perfect example. Nintendo is avid about stopping imports of their best-selling franchise because they lose a fortune from people importing it instead of just waiting and buying their local version...

That doesn't bother me at all. Like if they told me right now EX was coming out in the next year, I'd just wait for it, that'd be fine. But it is annoying to not be able to get games that won't ever come here, or won't be here for like 3 years...


----------



## MS81 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm still not getting the wiikey.

I'll w8 for EX2 & wiiloader.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 4, 2007)

> people importing it instead of just waiting and buying their local version...


 It takes too long.....

But the thing about mods is that they can also support piracy....


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 4, 2007)

*looks at his stack of burned Gamecube games* Piracy, what's that? 

Eh, for some games I understand, like anime games that are years behind. But anyone who can't wait a few months for friggin' _Pokemon_ or something I have no pity for...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 4, 2007)

yea, some big games that are pure games just take a few months.....

I have my own small binder of DVD games, and I may pirate GOWII and Narutimate accel while they are in the mail if I don't get them by the relese date. 

Do you burn those GC games to those tiny DVDs?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 5, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Do you burn those GC games to those tiny DVDs?


Yup yup. Bleach GC, Battle Stadium DON, and a bunch of other games I'd never buy but kinda wanted to play...

You need a bit of h4x of course to get the discs to work...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 5, 2007)

I know that well enough....but never had to mess with those midget discs....


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 5, 2007)

They're just smaller, nothing is different about using them...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 5, 2007)

oh ok, I just find DVD +R to be more versitle....backing up computer data or burning games.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 5, 2007)

Seriously, they're identical in every way. They do hold less data, but otherwise the size is the only noticeable difference...there are mods for the 'Cube though that let you use regular size DVDs though...


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 5, 2007)

I really hope nintedo doesn't make any updates that prevents the use of a wiiloader or such a product that would discourage people from buying a wii.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 5, 2007)

That would suck... but there is always a way. 

are you all going back to GNT4 yet to play with those charachters.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 5, 2007)

I have my EX, but can't play it... even though I knew it wouldn't work, I stuck the disc in anyway just to see if it would come on. *sigh*


----------



## MS81 (Mar 5, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I have my EX, but can't play it... even though I knew it wouldn't work, I stuck the disc in anyway just to see if it would come on. *sigh*



I did the same thing once before with my dreamcast then I got a cdx.

so your good just wait til datel make an annoucement.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Mar 5, 2007)

What about this?



says its for Wii?


----------



## FFLN (Mar 5, 2007)

It also says, "*Compatible with US Wii™ consoles for Gamecube™ playback (does NOT play import Wii™ games)*." 



> so your good just wait til datel make an annoucement.



And yes, I'm good until either that or... I get a JP Wii.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 5, 2007)

Heh, that new Gamecube freeloader on the Wii is pointless now that someone found out how to play import GCN games on it using _any_ freeloader. =P

Can't really say the same for EX though.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 5, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Heh, that new Gamecube freeloader on the Wii is pointless now that someone found out how to play import GCN games on it using _any_ freeloader. =P
> 
> Can't really say the same for EX though.



Do you mean *without* using a Freeloader or do you mean by using *any* Freeloader disc?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 5, 2007)

I did say any freeloader right? Any GCN freeloader works fine, it all depends on timing when one boots up a GCN disc on the Wii.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 6, 2007)

Just clarifying.

Anyway, I haven't tried playing any of my GC imports on the Wii yet, so I don't what, if any, differences there would be.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 6, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Just clarifying.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't tried playing any of my GC imports on the Wii yet, so I don't what, if any, differences there would be.



There isn't any.  It's just the same as it was on the cube.  And I'm enjoying playing EX.  Not the best, but the changes in gameplay are enough to hope for more in the next one.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 7, 2007)

damn I'll just w8 for GNT EC2.


----------



## Noein (Mar 7, 2007)

omg have you seen the trailer for this game?

the controls are totally fucked up 

i hate nintendo and their stupid console, they better have the gamecube controller on this game


edit--


i dont know whe negged me but i can call the controls for this game fucked up whenever i want to even if i havent played it
why? cus its *my* opinion  retard idiot trying to pwn new members


----------



## FFLN (Mar 7, 2007)

Noein said:


> omg have you seen the trailer for this game?
> 
> the controls are totally fucked up
> 
> ...



Well, just as you can freely express your opinion, people can freely rep or neg rep. Although you might want to give more reasons next time, or it'll just be trolling.

*sigh* I want to play my EX now.


----------



## The Internet (Mar 7, 2007)

Noein said:


> i dont know whe negged me but i can call the controls for this game fucked up whenever i want to even if i havent played it



Course you can, it just makes you sound like a stupid little cunt. By the, I'm going to neg rep you now myself too.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 7, 2007)

Noein said:


> omg have you seen the trailer for this game?
> 
> the controls are totally fucked up
> 
> ...




Some advice for the future. When you say something like The controle are totally fucked up explain yourself or else you sound annoying. And dont worry i won't neg rep you.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 9, 2007)

If they did come out with a freeloader for the wii what will stop nintendo from releasing a update to disable it,man this to happen datel better know there stuff thats why i have doubts they we will recieve a wii freeloader.I'm just can't buy that crappy american version con3 if i get a wii.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 10, 2007)

Rock Lee said:


> If they did come out with a freeloader for the wii what will stop nintendo from releasing a update to disable it,man this to happen datel better know there stuff thats why i have doubts they we will recieve a wii freeloader.I'm just can't buy that crappy american version con3 if i get a wii.



Err.... I don't really understand what you're talking about. So you are practically saying that Datel won't bring out a Wiiloader because of the constant Firmware Updates for the Wii by Nintendo, right ??


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 10, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> Err.... I don't really understand what you're talking about. So you are practically saying that Datel won't bring out a Wiiloader because of the constant Firmware Updates for the Wii by Nintendo, right ??



Yes, don't get me wrong i want to se a wii loader bit since the wii is updated alot there is no way we will see a wiiloader, im surpise they haven't disaable the gamecubeloader on the wii yet.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 10, 2007)

Rock Lee said:


> Yes, don't get wrong i want to se a wii loader bit since the wii is updated alot there is no way we will see a wiiloader, im surpise they haven't disaable the gamecubeloader on the wii yet.



I thought the Freeloader didn't work anymore on the Wii's :S
But I know a little trick to play my imported NGC Games on the Wii without chipmodding/hack.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 10, 2007)

I want Wii Loader now.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 10, 2007)

Me too, so I can play Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX!!
And play with Itachi and own a lot of people


----------



## Fonster Mox (Mar 15, 2007)

It's a mistake to think that Nintendo will counteract the freeloader with a Firmware update, I don't think they will bother with it. The only reason the GC freeloader stopped working on the Wii was because they updated the GC bios to the most modern one, the one that came in the White Gamecube. That stopped the Freeloader working simply because the Freeloader was never designed to work on that bios, it wasn't the main intention of the update. People assume because the GC freeloader stopped working that Nintendo are going out of their way to prevent the freeloader's use, but I don't honestly think they're that bothered. If they were, they'd take more action against importing DS games and Japanese Wiis.

Even if and when a freeloader comes out for the Wii, I can see myself skipping GNT: EX. GNT: EX2 should be where it's at. In a years time, there'll be more characters, less spoilers, overall use of Wii controllers will have improved for game developers, and they can smooth out anything that was done badly in this game. Also they've had their first try at some new things with EX, so they'll be able to improve those for the next title. Who knows, maybe Nintendo's online service will be in full swing by then


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> Even if and when a freeloader comes out for the Wii, I can see myself skipping GNT: EX. GNT: EX2 should be where it's at. In a years time, there'll be more characters, less spoilers, overall use of Wii controllers will have improved for game developers, and they can smooth out anything that was done badly in this game. Also they've had their first try at some new things with EX, so they'll be able to improve those for the next title. Who knows, maybe Nintendo's online service will be in full swing by then



Agreed.  As an owner of GNT:EX, I suggest waiting for the eventual second one if you're on the fence about getting it now/waiting for a wii-loader, etc.  As fun of a game it is, it's still a disappointment in terms of scope and what it COULD had offered.  Gameplay is better but the graphics and framerate are totally inexcusable.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Agreed.  As an owner of GNT:EX, I suggest waiting for the eventual second one if you're on the fence about getting it now/waiting for a wii-loader, etc.  As fun of a game it is, it's still a disappointment in terms of scope and what it COULD had offered.  Gameplay is better but the graphics and framerate are totally inexcusable.



you mean the framerate ain't 60 fps?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2007)

He means it slows down during hectic fights and that's just bad programming 'cause the Wii has more than the power to handle this game...

I _have_ to get it...or my collection would be incomplete...


----------



## yuhun (Mar 25, 2007)

So does a gamecube controller work with this game? -Sorry for the noob question...


----------



## X (Mar 25, 2007)

WTF!? It's for Wii. Dammit!


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Mar 25, 2007)

You can play with GC controller.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 25, 2007)

Huh... and here I thought someone might've posted that a Wiiloader was announced...


----------



## Noein (Mar 27, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Well, just as you can freely express your opinion, people can freely rep or neg rep. Although you might want to give more reasons next time, or it'll just be trolling.
> 
> *sigh* I want to play my EX now.



pfft 

seriously go learn what trolling really is

that was nothing close to trolling


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't know if anyone is still interested, but here's some info on a possible Freeloader:



Hopefully this really is a Freeloader for Wii games. It may just be the PAL version of the recently released GameCube Freeloader that works for the Wii, or this could be the real deal. A translation of the product from the website that is selling says "It has not be confirmed if this will work for GameCube games as well." This leads me to believe that this is indeed the Freeloader that we've been waiting for. But we'll have to wait until the 30th to be sure.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, here's an update on our Freeloader situation. You Too has confirmed that the Freeloader has been postponed and that it is near completion. They've also been kind enough to translate the product description into English, which says that "it hasn't been confirmed if this will work with Game Cube games." So their translation and the fact that the Freeloader's release is being postponed leads me to believe that this will actually be a Freeloader for Wii games. Here's a link:

timeskip


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 18, 2007)

nice update, thnx


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 5, 2007)

Well I have another update for you guys. I e-mailed Ian Osborn (a Datel representative, he made the post months ago alluding to the possibility of a Wii Freeloader) about the picture and the information from Youtoo, and this was his response:

_That picture's a fake. We've no more news on Wii FreeLoader than before.

Ian_

So it looks like we're back to square one...


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 5, 2007)

Don't worry.  I played Clash of the Ninja Revolution at AX last weekend and it has the same exact gameplay as GNT:EX with the Wii-mote, even scene changing.  It'll probably be a bit more robust in terms of characters as well, plus I think it looks better.


----------

